# LD Mafia Game I: Mortal Death and Immortal Blood



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

​
Rules of the Game:

*Day Phase*

This is the time when players discuss about the game and try to figure out who is who. This is also the time when the town will have to decide on an individual to be lynched. The voting format is as follow:

*[vote lynch player]*

Follow this style as to assure that your vote will not be missed. 

*Each player is required to vote.* Consequently you may *NOT* vote no lynch. Failure to cast a vote on the day phase will earn you an automatic self-vote. 

Note: The player with the most number of votes will be up for lynching at the end of the day phase which is approximately 24 hours long. Each phase will start at 2:00 PM GMT. 

Note: In the event of a tie, I will randomize who gets lynched.

Note: The genders of the characters in the write-ups do not correspond to the the players' actual genders so don't even go there.  

Note: Some roles have day actions that may be carried out at any time during the day phase. These actions must be promptly sent to me via PM. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
*Night Phase*

All those character roles with night action will send their actions to me via PM. The *mafia godfathers* are to collate their members' individual actions so as to send only one PM with actions per night. 

Individual roles will be sent to me through PM as well. *PLEASE DO SEND YOUR NIGHT ACTIONS AS EARLY AS POSSIBLE*.

---------------------------------------------------------​
*Important Reminders*

I cannot stress enough how important it is to *REFRAIN FROM DISCUSSING THE MAFIA GAME OUTSIDE THIS THREAD*. That means no VM's and I trust no PM'ing as well unless of course you are mafia conspiring with one another or the governors who know each other. The Gigantes *may not* converse with one another. 

*I require daily activity*. Failure to post in two successive day phases means you will be modkilled. 

*Do not post in the thread once you are dead*. This includes "reason for deletion" messages as I'm sure you are all well aware of already. 

*Do not post during the night phase*. This also includes "reason for deletion" messages. 

*Keep spamming to a minimum*. We don't want too many unnecessary clutter. 

*I will not prohibit role hinting. But outright role revealing is not allowed*. All players are responsible in figuring out whether another player's hints are legitimate or not. 

*Also, please subscribe to the thread*.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

Role List


*Spoiler*: _Pro-Town_ 




Citizens of Edessa [Generic Townie]

Deified Mortals (Role Townies)
*Heracles* [Bulletproof] ? He is a mortal borne from the Ruler of the Gods himself, the mighty God of the Thunderbolt, Zeus. With his partial divinity, Heracles is gifted with strength beyond mere humans. He is able to withstand the most fatal of blows without so much as a scratch. Thus he cannot be killed in any way during the night or day phase except through lynching and Psyche?s soul sacrifice. 

*Perseus* [Duelist] ? Like Heracles, he is a demi-god courtesy of his father Zeus. With his partial divinity, Perseus is gifted with divine skills of the sword. His father?s immortal blood pulsing through his veins; he is able to battle any attacker and defeat him in combat save for the very source of his divinity who is Zeus himself, whose thunderbolts imbued with the power of the gods being the only weapon able to pierce his heart. 

*Achilles* [Vigilante] ? The hero of the Trojan War does not bow down nor take orders from any commanding officer. Fortune he does not seek. Only the utterance of his name long after he is again one with the earth drives him forward to the greatest battles of the world. He is able to kill one player each day or night with no regard to where his victims? loyalties lie.  

*Minos* and *Aiakos* [Governors] ? Minos, the former King of Crete returns from the Underworld in response to the gods? declaration of war against the living world beneath Olympus. Both he and Aiakos, the King of Aegina in his former life and fellow Judge of the Underworld in death, are able to halt the proceedings of a lynch and decide whether or not an accused player should be saved. Blessed with the gods? impeccable judgment, as long as both Minos and Aiakos are alive, they are able to dictate a person to be lynched as an absolute decree. However, they may exercise this great privilege only three times throughout the whole game. Even if one dies, the other is still able to save a soul from lynching, however, unsure of himself, the remaining judge becomes unable to use with discretion the ability to dictate a lynch. 

*Aeolus* [Cop] ? He was a king of Thessaly who gained favor with the gods, particularly Zeus, who named him the Immortal King of the Winds. Using his ability now against the very gods he gained favor with, he commands the wind to stalk one player and determine his/her role and faction during each night phase. 

*Palaemon* [Deputy] ? A Theban prince who also gained favor with the gods, he was blessed with the ability to dwell as a sea god. As such, the shores of every nation and the waves of every ocean are the extensions of his senses. He can use this sense to be wary of whoever travels across them. Palaemon can determine each night phase whether or not a player is pro-town once Aeolus is killed. 

*Asclepius* [Doctor] ? Once a Thessalian physician who was struck down by Zeus, Asclepius was revived by his father Apollo in pity. Despite the seeming act of salvation from the God of Music, Healing, and Plagues, he uses his new-found life and abilities to de-throne Zeus no matter what it takes. Asclepius is an expert with human anatomy and so is able to heal whoever the gods strike down back to perfect health but only under the cover of the night. However, in his nearly maddened thirst to bring Zeus down, he possesses little sympathy for petty human strife and has the option to channel his power of healing into sending a plague instead to a target player still at night. This plague prevents that player from performing his/her action on that night phase extending to the day phase after. If the target player has no special role, he is overwhelmed by the plague and dies after two nights. Sending a plague requires massive effort; it can only be done twice. 

*Ariadne* [Nurse] ? She was a Cretan princess whom Dionysus forced to become his wife. Still seething from the anger of having been denied her human love, she stole away in the dead of one night and escaped from her marital imprisonment, bringing with her knowledge of godly secrets and power. Such secrets allow her to protect a player at night from attacks however feebly. She may only do so once Asclepius is rendered incapable. 

*Aristaeus* [Roleblocker] ? He is a great inventor who was showered by the gods the nimbleness of hands and creativity of ideas. His architectural mind brews contraptions of mind-boggling complexities even the gods could not fathom, allowing him to prevent a player from performing his/her night action successfully. 

*Psyche* [Druid] ? She was deified as the Goddess of the Soul by methods and authority that remain confounding. A shroud of mystery surrounds Psyche in a way that allows her to wield untold magics and sorcery at moonrise. The only certain process of her unorthodox spells is the sacrifice of souls. Every soul is unique, consequently, every spell she does is unpredictably unique ? even she cannot know what it will do. She may choose one player for soul sacrifice. Once she speaks the incantations the spell is cast and works on its own. The only consolation is the knowledge that a guilty soul will help the town and conversely an innocent one will help the mafia. This vague ability disgusts Psyche, making her unable to use it more than three times.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Olympian Gods - Mafia_ 




*Zeus* [Godfather/Assassin] ? He is the Ruler of All Gods and the God of the Thunderbolt, the mightiest of all immortals. His power is unrivaled by all except his most celebrated half-human son, Heracles, the only one his thunderbolts could not penetrate. With commanding power he strikes down a player every night or day in his own heavenly wrath?s accord. His ability shatters Ariadne?s feeble protection. At night he is unstoppable in his god form, making him unaffected by all night actions except Aristaeus? roleblock, but during the day, he disguises himself in a weaker human body to mingle with the townsfolk, thus exposing him to mortal dangers and making him susceptible to daykills. Furthermore, Aeolus? winds are enchanted by Zeus himself and so he turns up as a townie when Aeolus investigates him. Palaemon?s subtler sense however can still determine his loyalty.

*Poseidon* [Deputy Assassin] ? The God of the Sea is the second in command of the Olympian Army. He oversees the night kills of the Olympian gods and decides who besides Zeus sets out to do the task. He cannot be sensed by Palaemon and so turns up as pro-town when investigated by the sea god. If he dies, random mafia members will be sent to perform the mafia?s nightkill action. If Zeus dies, Poseidon takes the Assassin role.

*Hades* [Janitor/Thief] ? The God of the Underworld is able to instantly devour the bodies of the unfortunate victims of the Olympian gods? nightkills and send their souls straight to the Underworld. This effectively hides the role of those people. In addition, he has the power to use the role of one player whose body he has devoured. He keeps that role?s ability throughout the whole game. However, he cannot gain the ability of Minos or Aiakos if one of them is still alive. 

*Apollo* [Mafia Doctor] ? Apollo experiments with his ability to manipulate health. One of his breakthroughs is his concoction of a salve that instantly regenerates one of his Olympian comrades to complete recovery. Each night he lets a target comrade drink the salve. If that comrade gets attacked once, that salve?s power is used up and that comrade recovers.  However, the salve has a rather short half-life and so its effects last only the night. Apollo also is the God of Plagues and so is immune to his own creations. If Asclepius happens to target him at night to be plagued, Apollo instantly reverses the course of that plague, killing the Thessalian physician with it. 

*Athena* [Mafia Roleblocker] ? She is cunning, witty, and stratetgic. The battlefield is her playground. Her wisdom spells doom to the mortals she does not favor. With her command on the field she is able to render her enemies? tactics useless, in effect blocking their roles. 

*Ares* [Mafia Cop] ? The God of War supplies the Olympian Gods with infectious fortitude, dexterity, and passion. He thrives in both the barbaric carnage and the sly tricks of war. The latter has proven millennia and again an invaluable tool in determining the intentions of both immortals and lowly men. His imposing demeanor and intimidating figure at night unconsciously compel his targets to betray their fa?ade and reveal to him their roles and loyalties.  

*Hephaestus* [Mafia Nexus] ? He is the God of Fire, Metalworking, and Stonemasonry. If Ares commands the gods in battle, Haphaestus virtually dictates the victors. With his metallurgy he provides the gods with unrivaled armaments. However he has been working on his own enchanted armor that deflects all attacks onto random players except the Olympian Gods. Finally perfecting it, he becomes an even more valuable asset to the gods. 

*Hermes* [Framer] ? He is the Messenger of the Gods and one of the most devious beings. He deceives the multitudes (and sometimes even himself) by manipulating investigations by the cops. He is able to name a player to the game mod and make the innocent appear guilty and vice versa.





*Spoiler*: _Titans - Mafia_ 




*Cronus* [Godfather] ? He is the father of Zeus who overthrew him from the pinnacle of power and imprisoned him under Mt. Tartarus. Seeking revenge in unexpected freedom, he leads his brothers to wreak havoc on the mortal realm and once and for all put the gods in their proper places ? underneath their gigantic feet. Caring less for worthless humans, Cronus and the Titans focus on destroying the Olympian Gods, however, they win the game only when they?ve wiped out every other faction. As leader of the Titans, Cronus commands the Titans? kill every night. Additionally, he can warp time and blend his monstrous form with an alternate dimension at any time, making him invisible and appear a normal townie when investigated. Even Hermes cannot make him look otherwise. 

*Themis* [Assassin] ? She is the Goddess of Divine Law and Order. However, being locked up under Mt. Tartarus has driven her sense of justice askew. Insatiable rage wells up in her being making her able to strike down individuals she believes are a threat to the Titans? cause. She may do this action once a day either at the night or day phase. 

*Hyperion* [Mafia Roleblocker] ? He is literally the light, bearing fruit to the Sun and the Moon. With his blinding essence he is able to prevent a target player from doing his or her night action. Attackers will also have a difficult time killing Hyperion for his light disorients them and blinds them silly. Every attacker has only a 25% chance of successfully defeating him. 

*Oceanus* [Mafia Cop] ? He is the God of the Earth-encircling river. He surrounds the world with his form and is the font of all the Earth?s freshwater. He carries profound knowledge of all the waterworks and is therefore the true master of the seas. He cannot be sensed as guilty by the waves of Palaemon and he is able to travel them at will undetected. Thus he is able to visit the shores of town as well as the campsites of the gods and stalk a player each night, determining his or her role and faction.

*Iapetus* [Framer] ? The father of Prometheus disproves of his son?s favor with the mortals. Being the God of Mortality, Iapetus controls even the immortality of the gods. He may target one player at night. If that player is a mortal, he places a mark on his being. That mark will make that mortal appear not only guilty, but also a disguised god in mortal investigations, and will disappear only after the next night phase, in essence turning mortals against each other ? the bane of their race.  

*Coeus* [Intervener] ? He is the God of Intellect and the self-professed rival of Athena in the battlefield. He uses his deep wisdom and knowledge on even the most trivial matters to turn insignificant details into great advantages for the Titans. Every night he lays a stone tablet with a player?s name on the ground. If that player?s name is mentioned as a target or a doer of an action, that action is made known to Coeus. He is then able to manipulate it: reflect it onto another player or return it to the doer. Knowledge is power after all. 

*Crius* [Mafia Doctor] ? Crius is very peculiar indeed. He does not seem to have any real conviction on anything nor a concrete loyalty on anyone. He doesn?t even seem to have an inkling on who he is and what he?s breathing for. What he does know for certain is that he has a remarkable ability to turn pain into nothing. Having no other being as allies, he uses his ability to protect his fellow Titans every night. 

*Mnemosyne* [Vanisher] ? She is the Goddess of Memory as far she can remember. Nothing escapes her power?s frightening reach. What can be worse than forgetting and being forgotten at the same time? She is able to permanently remove an ability (including immunities) once in the game.


 


*Spoiler*: _Gigantes - Independent_ 




*Typhon* [Serial Killer] ? He is a monstrous immortal storm-giant who was defeated by Zeus and imprisoned in the pit of Tartarus. He was the most dangerous of all the immortal enemies of the Olympian Gods until Zeus, being the only one strong and brave enough to face him, finally removed him as a threat. But now, free to roam the lands again, he sets out to destroy everything in infuriating revenge. Typhon?s lust for death and destruction allows him to kill a player either at night or day phase. His massive size requires 3 attacks to defeat him, but only 1 from Zeus. Hyperion?s and Athena?s roleblocks have no effect on him. He laughs at Asclepius? plagues and devours Psyche?s pathetic soul sacrifice. However, he cannot withstand Mnemosyne?s mind tricks and so loses all abilities and immunities once targeted for vanishing. 

*Orion* [Survivor] ? A giant huntsman who loves nothing other than hunting game among the constellations. He wins if the town wins or if Typhon, who he knows and knows him, wins.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

Player list:

*8 players have won*

1. *Blaze* *Bulletproof*
2. Mider T *Olympian Gods Godfather/Assassin*
3. aiyanah *Titans Mafia Cop*
4. Hiruzen Sarutobi Generic Townie
5. Frango *Titans Mafia Doctor*
6. Eternal Fail *Titans Godfather*
7. Chibason *Titans Intervener*
8. BlackSmoke *Olympian Gods Mafia Cop*
9. R o f l c o p t e r *Vigilante*
10. Fireworks Generic Townie
11. *Rod* *Duelist*
12. Eki Generic Townie
13. shit *Olympian Gods Mafia Doctor*
14. *Zabuza* *Doctor*
15. Tige321 *Nurse*
16. *Noitora* Generic Townie
17. Wormodragon Generic Townie
18. *Mangekyou SharingAL* *Roleblocker*
19. Hustler *Titans Assassin*
20. Synn Generic Townie
21. Amrun Generic Townie
22. Kakashi Hatake *Governor*
23. Didi *Olympian Gods Janitor/Thief*
24. *Sajin* *Druid*
25. Wez ★ *Serial Killer*
26. *Homestuck* Generic Townie
27. Petenshi *Olympian Gods Mafia Nexus*
28. *NudeShroom* *Governor*
29. icyBlade *Titans Vanisher*
30. Hidden Nin *Deputy*
31. The Gr8 Destroyer *Titans Framer*
32. St. Lucifer *Olympian Gods Mafia Roleblocker*
33. Toreno Generic Townie
34. KBL *Olympian Gods Framer*
35. Sitό *Titans Mafia Roleblocker*
36. Castiel [Role Hidden]
37. mmfx *Cop*
38. Trix13 *Survivor*
39. Atlantic Storm *Olympian Gods Deputy Assassin*
40. LifeMaker Generic Townie

ChaosReaper is co-modding this game 
Substitute: We're too far in the game now to have substitutes but thanks anyway for keeping in line 

----------------------------------​*Game Update*


*Spoiler*: _Night Phase 0_ 



Jαmes murdered





*Spoiler*: _Day Phase 1_ 



LifeMaker incinerated
Kakashi Hatake impaled
BlackSmoke defeated
Wormodragon saved from lynch





*Spoiler*: _Night Phase 1_ 



Castiel beheaded
Hidden Nin struck by lightning
Eki crushed to bits





*Spoiler*: _Day Phase 2_ 



Didi counter-burned
Hiruzen Sarutobi stabbed
[Heracles] eaten and regurgitated
Wormodragon modkilled
St. Lucifer lynched





*Spoiler*: _Night Phase 2_ 



Tige321 thunderstruck
Atlantic Storm soul sacrificed
[Typhon] wounded





*Spoiler*: _Day Phase 3_ 



shit dismembered
Trix13 murdered
Hustler smashed
[Heracles] struck by lightning
Mider T lynched





*Spoiler*: _Night Phase 3_ 



icyBlade sliced in half
mmfx bodily mutilated





*Spoiler*: _Day Phase 4_ 



Amrun feasted on
[Asclepius] attacked and protected
Toreno lynched





*Spoiler*: _Night Phase 4_ 



KBL stabbed to death
R o f l c o p t e r torn to pieces
Eternal Fail Soul Sacrificed





*Spoiler*: _Day Phase 5_ 



Fireworks modkilled
Synn eaten
Petenshi lynched





*Spoiler*: _Night Phase 5_ 



[Typhon] attacked and gravely wounded





*Spoiler*: _Day Phase 6_ 



Chibason brutalized
aiyanah lynched





*Spoiler*: _Night Phase 6_ 



Wez ★ destroyed
The Gr8 Destroyer Soul Sacrificed





*Spoiler*: _Day Phase 7_ 



Sitό lynched


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

_The clouds surrounding the Gods' Rock turn a more violent shade of grey. The lightning becomes more blinding and the thunder more deafening. Every immortal eye is on the Thundergod as he steps onto the pedestal overlooking the human world.

"I answer their prayers, give them bounties of the Earth, and slay their enemies for them. How do they repay me? They destroy the Gates of Tartarus and free the very Titans I overthrew!" His growl more sonorous and menacing than ever. 

Poseidon approaches and places a hand on his brother's battle robes. "Brother, the world will once again bend on their knees in awe of our wrath and power. They shall be punished. Hard! We are one with you in demonstrating the might of the Gods!"

Thunderous roar among thunder amplifies the barrage of divine anger. "We take our best to Edessa, and destroy both the meddling humans and those wretched Titans. Be at the ready Hades," the Thundergod bellows. "We will unleash the Underworld's darkness upon the Earth!"

Hades slyly makes his way closer to his brothers. He appears to be holding some sort of black scroll. 

"My brothers, before we murder innocent men, women, and children-" Zeus' cold stare greets this audacious insolence from his own brother. "-Not that it disgusts me, of course. I for one indulge in the souls of the untainted," regaining his composure, a cunning grin appears on his pale face. 

"Make haste with your proposition Hades. I know you are up to something," remarks Zeus. 

The God of the Underworld holds out his black scroll. With a tap of his long, thin finger, it writhes and wriggles as it suspends itself in the air. Enchantingly, a ghastly blue smoke emanates from the contorting piece of paper until it bursts into embers before the gathered. 

From the smoke appears a mortal soldier, stark naked and prostrating upon the presence of the Gods.

"Who is this?" Zeus returns from the pedestal and gives the human a sickening scowl. 

"You may ask him yourself," taunts Hades. He gestures with his fingers and the man is hoisted up on his feet by unseen forces. Drained of energy, he dangles like a puppet. He is forced to face the Thundergod - to stare Preeminence in the eye. 

However, before Zeus has spoken, the man laughs. Only the three brothers are unabashed by this blasphemous behavior. 

"Your end... is nigh you accursed gods!" His spits on the feet of Zeus, who remains unflinching. 

"I have freed those monsters you fear. Freed from the shackles of your cowardice!" He is hissing now. 

"You think you frighten us? You? Up here on your rock where you can't be reached? No! You do not scare the living. It is we who make you tremble on your knees for the blasphemies you yourselves have committed! No one will be praying to you! Not anymore." His last words are eerie. 

Zeus, with one solid but swift motion of his striking arm, hurls a bomb of a lightning bolt straight into the man's beating heart, burning him from the inside out until his ashes are scattered to the howling wind abound. 

With renewed seething wrath, Zeus makes his last Olympian decree.

"Kill them all!"_

Jαmes [Odysseus] has been slain by the Thundergod Zeus. 

_Meanwhile, upon the deserted shores of the outer Edessian boundaries, humongous shadows intrude. Shadows with colossal eyes and stormy auras silently make their way toward the shining gem of the Thessalian province, the city of Edessa._ 

*[Game Start]*​


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2010)

so many players


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 28, 2010)

Now we can start


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH CASTIEL]*
mods must die


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2010)

just kidding
he'll start deleting my posts if I do that
*[VOTE NO LYNCH]* instead


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

shit said:


> so many players



and many will die i can already taste it 



shit said:


> just kidding
> he'll start deleting my posts if I do that
> *[VOTE NO LYNCH]* instead



can't no lynch though


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*

Random vote


----------



## Firaea (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*

Also known as Vote no lynch, but since no lynch isn't allowed...


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2010)

*[Vote Lynch Castiel]*

Mods are bad, mkay?


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*
I have never spoken with this person


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 28, 2010)

*[Vote lynch Castiel]*


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

This will be interesting.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

guys if you have questions about the roles i'm a pm away


----------



## Sajin (Dec 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*
> 
> Also known as Vote no lynch, but since no lynch isn't allowed...



I agree with this, *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Sajin said:


> I agree with this, *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*



x 3

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 28, 2010)

Meh, why not?

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Firaea (Dec 28, 2010)

Did I just start a bandwagon on myself?


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*

Since he's above me right now

edit: now he isn't, you fast mofos


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 28, 2010)

*[Vote lynch Castiel]*

If we bandwagon against someelse else, I'll change vote... Btw, can you keep us updated with tallies through out the game plz?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Did I just start a bandwagon on myself?



looks that way  

i will shut up now


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2010)

Random lynch

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

Trix13 said:


> *[Vote lynch Castiel]*
> 
> If we bandwagon against someelse else, I'll change vote... Btw, can you keep us updated with tallies through out the game plz?



sure will. it will come up from time to time.


----------



## Friday (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]* since he so willingly volunteered himself. Hopefully it's a good first kill.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 28, 2010)

This game looks awesome.

*[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*


----------



## Rod (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE TO LYNCH TORENO]* 

Sorry, mate. :/ Will change when more evidence towards someone appears, as it goes.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> This game looks awesome.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH HUSTLER]*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQHyBMXFTaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Firaea (Dec 28, 2010)

St. Lucifer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]* since he so willingly volunteered himself. Hopefully it's a good first kill.



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait. I wasn't expecting this when I did that. 


Y'know, I'm a townie.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

well so far

Kakashi Hatake --> LifeMaker
Wormodragon --> Wormodragon
Didi --> Castiel
shit --> LifeMaker
icyBlade --> Castiel
Sajin --> Wormodragon
Hustler --> Wormodragon
Atlantic Storm --> Wormodragon
NudeShroom --> Sajin
Trix13 --> Castiel
Synn --> LifeMaker
St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
Wez ★ --> Hustler
Rod --> Toreno

Wormodragon - 5 votes
LifeMaker - 3 votes
Castiel - 3 votes
Sajin, Hustler, Toreno - 1 vote each


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait. I wasn't expecting this when I did that.
> 
> 
> Y'know, I'm a townie.



 Role reveal  still alive?

Role reveal + Not modkilled = Not really your role

Simple math and all

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Role reveal  still alive?
> 
> Role reveal + Not modkilled = Not really your role
> 
> ...



well i'm not counting that as a role reveal. anyone is free to say and lie that they are townie as that doesn't really prove anything.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 28, 2010)

Well I voted for Wormodragon because it's so annoying how people vote no lynch/vote for themselves , it's such a mafia thing to do . 

A day phase without a lynch = townie slaughterfest at night


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 28, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> well i'm not counting that as a role reveal. anyone is free to say and lie that they are townie as that doesn't really prove anything.



 oh ok then. 

*Keeps vote for now or at least until wormodragon changes his vote from himself*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Dec 28, 2010)

Well, we have to make sure _someone _gets lynched...

*[Vote Wormodragon]*


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 28, 2010)

Let it be then
*[vote lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## KBL (Dec 28, 2010)

*[vote lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 28, 2010)

*[vote lynch Rod]* 

lol Wormo wagon


----------



## dream (Dec 28, 2010)

*[vote lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## Chibason (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*

Wild and crazy accidental self lynch band wagon job


----------



## LifeMaker (Dec 28, 2010)

* [vote lynch Castiel] * no real reason, just don't feel like bandwagoning...

and for those three of youn who voted for me.. i am taking your names


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> well so far
> 
> Kakashi Hatake --> LifeMaker
> Wormodragon --> Wormodragon
> ...



Voting for the third to vote Wormodragon,likely mafia.
*Lynch Hustler*

Btw hustler are you into young teen girls?  You're avatar is simply beautiful, I had a dream about that chick once, even though I hate her show.


----------



## Toreno (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*

Since he volunteered.


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2010)

We better pray to the Gods, wormodragon is mafia.


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 28, 2010)

Sajin said:


> I agree with this, *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*



Going with this as well.

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 28, 2010)

Wait, what if there is a tie? WIll both people die?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

i will randomize who gets lynched in case of a tie.  better put that in the OP.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 28, 2010)

*[vote lynch wormodragon]* because he voted for himself.


----------



## Hero (Dec 28, 2010)

*[Vote lynch Noitora] It was completely random. I used the generator.  But don't worry I will change when more evidence shows up.*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

update for page

1. Blaze -->
2. Mider T -->
3. aiyanah --> Rod
4. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> Wormodragon
5. Frango --> Wormodragon
6. Eternal Fail --> Wormodragon
7. Chibason --> Wormodragon
8. BlackSmoke --> Hustler
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Wormodragon
10. Fireworks --> Noitora
11. Rod --> Toreno
12. Eki -->
13. shit --> LifeMaker
14. Zabuza --> Wormodragon
15. Tige321 --> Wormodragon
16. Noitora -->
17. Wormodragon --> Wormodragon
18. Sajin Komamura -->
19. Hustler --> Wormodragon
20. Synn --> LifeMaker
21. Amrun --> Wormodragon
22. Kakashi Hatake --> LifeMaker
23. Didi --> Castiel
24. Sajin --> Wormodragon
25. Wez ★ --> Hustler
26. Homestuck --> Castiel
27. Petenshi --> Castiel
28. NudeShroom --> Sajin
29. icyBlade --> Castiel
30. Hidden Nin --> Wormodragon
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> Wormodragon
34. KBL --> Wormodragon
35. Sitό -->
36. Castiel -->
37. mmfx -->
38. Trix13 --> Castiel
39. Atlantic Storm --> Wormodragon
40. LifeMaker --> Castiel


Wormodragon - 17 votes
Castiel - 6 votes
LifeMaker - 3 votes
Hustler - 2 votes
Sajin, Toreno, Rod, Noitora - 1 vote each


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 28, 2010)

*[Vote lynch Castiel]*

I hate bandwagon lynches we always lose a townie, so I am going for the second lead vote taker.


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2010)

Petenshi said:


> *[Vote lynch Castiel]*
> 
> I hate bandwagon lynches we always lose a townie, so I am going for the second lead vote taker.



What you're saying:
>I hate bandwagoning
>So I'm gonna bandwagon on someone else

Yeah that makes sense


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

only 10 people haven't voted yet


----------



## rice (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGO]*

different timezones, yo


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*

First time I see a bandwagon being formed on a selfvote...


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

vote counts updated  

it's a rather quick lynch for a large number of players. perhaps i can close this phase earlier.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah I think you can.
There are no evidences on the first day phase to defend this or that player, unless he role reveals so I doubt the bandwagon will be over.


----------



## Sito (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*


----------



## Blaze (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WormDragon]

*Hoping it's a mafia


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 28, 2010)

*[Change Vote lynch Wormdragon]*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

*[vote lynch WormDragon]*
What all the cool people are doing.


Homestuck said:


> *[vote lynch Castiel]*
> 
> I'm butthurt about the mspa forum.
> 
> luffytea.jpg



Subforum was Sunny's idea and I kept a handful of threads alive you ingrate


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2010)

Castiel said:


> *[vote lynch WormDragon]*
> What all the cool people are doing.



All the cool people are lynching you. 

Oh and Cubey too.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

> Key word "handful".


A forest fire can be a sad moment as many trees and animals die.

But from the ashes new life can be born.

Take heart.





> All the cool people are lynching you.
> 
> Oh and Cubey too.


Cubey nullifies everything


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2010)

Damn Cubey. :fist


----------



## Didi (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey I wanted that one smiley with the guy shaking his fist.

Can't be arsed to look up it's code so I just guessed.



Meh, screw it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

I think it's 

edit: fuck


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2010)

:fistshake

one of those


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah that's the one 

though I like this one better


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 28, 2010)

I smell a fail has happened here.


----------



## Friday (Dec 28, 2010)

Tige321 said:


> I smell a fail has happened here.



Are you upset because your mafia partner is going to be gone soon?


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 28, 2010)

Whats the vote count so far?


----------



## Friday (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Blaze -->Wormodragon
2. Mider T -->
3. aiyanah --> Rod
4. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> Wormodragon
5. Frango --> Wormodragon
6. Eternal Fail --> Wormodragon
7. Chibason --> Wormodragon
8. BlackSmoke --> Hustler
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Wormodragon
10. Fireworks --> Noitora
11. Rod --> Toreno
12. Eki -->
13. shit --> LifeMaker
14. Zabuza --> Wormodragon
15. Tige321 --> Wormodragon
16. Noitora -->
17. Wormodragon --> Wormodragon
18. Sajin Komamura -->
19. Hustler --> Wormodragon
20. Synn --> LifeMaker
21. Amrun --> Wormodragon
22. Kakashi Hatake --> LifeMaker
23. Didi --> Castiel
24. Sajin --> Wormodragon
25. Wez ★ --> Hustler
26. Homestuck --> Castiel
27. Petenshi --> Castiel
28. NudeShroom --> Sajin
29. icyBlade --> wormodragon
30. Hidden Nin --> Wormodragon
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> Wormodragon
34. KBL --> Wormodragon
35. Sitό -->LifeMaker
36. Castiel -->Wormodragon
37. mmfx -->
38. Trix13 --> Castiel
39. Atlantic Storm --> Wormodragon
40. LifeMaker --> Castiel


Wormodragon - 20 votes
Castiel - 5 votes
LifeMaker - 4 votes
Hustler - 2 votes
Sajin, Toreno, Rod, Noitora - 1 vote each

5 people have yet to vote.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

so one more vote WD and phase is over?  is that how it works?


----------



## Friday (Dec 28, 2010)

Not in this Mafia. James said everyone MUST vote.

Edit: actually there's a 24hrs phase. I guess people will get modkilled/replaced after the 24hrs.


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 28, 2010)

St. Lucifer said:


> Are you upset because your mafia partner is going to be gone soon?


You mean yours?


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 28, 2010)

*[vote lynch Wormodragon] *


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

_The high noon sun scorches and singes the flesh. There is no patch of cloud in the entire stretch of sky above. He seems drained of energy - must be the merciless heat. He feels his sweat drip further down his soaked loincloth. 

"What maddening heat is this? Is the Sun God angry?"

He starts for the giant Olive tree that is his usual resting spot. Tilling the soil under this particular sun is enough to drive one emaciated from dehydration if that were possible. 

His farm is at the edge of the boundary. No one here can notice a lone farmer sitting by a tree root taking a scenic break from a hard day's labor. 

Suddenly, a huge serpentine roar echoes the plains. An incinerating storm wind follows. Before the lone farmer could awake from the excruciating pain of his flesh burning from the wind, the ground beneath him opens up and a pillar of magma engulfs him and his whole farm. 

Typhon, his destructive fury unquenchable, tastes the man's fear.

"Pathetic human. Not anywhere as appetizing as the Gods!" And he rages onward, overturning mountains and valleys in his wake._

LifeMaker [Cebriones], a citizen of Edessa, has been incinerated by the Serial Killer.

*[Phase Continues]*​


----------



## Rod (Dec 28, 2010)

Hei guys do you get the irony.

Lifemaker died.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

updated for page 

1. Blaze --> Wormodragon
2. Mider T --> Wormodragon
3. aiyanah --> Rod
4. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> Wormodragon
5. Frango --> Wormodragon
6. Eternal Fail --> Wormodragon
7. Chibason --> Wormodragon
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Wormodragon
10. Fireworks --> Noitora
11. Rod --> Toreno
12. Eki --> Hustler
13. shit --> Sajin
14. Zabuza --> Wormodragon
15. Tige321 --> Wormodragon
16. Noitora --> Wormodragon
17. Wormodragon --> St. Lucifer
18. Sajin Komamura -->
19. Hustler --> Wormodragon
20. Synn --> LifeMaker
21. Amrun --> Wormodragon
23. Didi --> Castiel
24. Sajin --> Wormodragon
25. Wez ★ --> Hustler
26. Homestuck --> Castiel
27. Petenshi --> Castiel
28. NudeShroom --> Sajin
29. icyBlade --> wormodragon
30. Hidden Nin --> Wormodragon
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> Wormodragon
34. KBL --> Wormodragon
35. Sitό -->LifeMaker
36. Castiel --> Wormodragon
37. mmfx --> Rod
38. Trix13 --> Wormodragon
39. Atlantic Storm --> Wormodragon


Wormodragon - 22 votes
Castiel - 3 votes
LifeMaker - 2 votes
Hustler - 2 votes
Sajin - 2 votes
Rod - 2 votes
Toreno, Noitora, St. Lucifer - 1 vote each

i want those 2 people to vote. i required a post per day. but if they won't post until the next day phase then I will modkill them, and have them replaced. 

besides, it's much too early  but yeah this phase will not reach 24 hours.

Note: i will not be counting the votes of those who have died in this dayphase.


----------



## shit (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH SAJIN]*


----------



## Eki (Dec 28, 2010)

Die Hustler 

*[vote lynch hustler]*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

Used the most random way I could think of, had my sister point at a name while she wasn't looking

*[vote lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Used the most random way I could think of, had my sister point at a name while she wasn't looking
> 
> *[vote lynch Zabuza]*



spectacular 

is that a change vote then? you've already voted for wormodragon


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

oh the phase wasn't over?  saw shit voting again 

I'll hold over that vote till tomorrow then.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 28, 2010)

Holy crap this one has gone so quickly.

*[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

Castiel said:


> oh the phase wasn't over?  saw shit voting again
> 
> I'll hold over that vote till tomorrow then.



that's cause his first vote was on LifeMaker whom the SK fucked up


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

so two more, you PM'd them as well I take it


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

3 more actually. Mider T, Sajin Komamura, and mmfx. 

nowhere in sight  and yes i have pm'ed them.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 28, 2010)

It's kinda funny how I trolled myself in this game. There's always a first time to everything, and so this is my first time getting day 1'd. 

The bad thing is, I really AM a townie. 
The good thing is, it's like the millionth time I'm a role-less townie. 

Either way, looks like I'm a gone case. But nevertheless...

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*



St. Lucifer said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]* since he so willingly volunteered himself. *Hopefully it's a good first kill.*



From experience, Mafia likes to say things like that to seem as if they're part of town. Of course, townies may say it too, so it's not a very reliable thing to go with. Just a vibe.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 28, 2010)

Do not worry Wormy. I'll vote for him next phase.


----------



## Friday (Dec 28, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> It's kinda funny how I trolled myself in this game. There's always a first time to everything, and so this is my first time getting day 1'd.
> 
> The bad thing is, I really AM a townie.
> The good thing is, it's like the millionth time I'm a role-less townie.
> ...



I'm not the only one who said it  but oh well. *kanye shrug*

I'll actually be really pissed if you're a townie -_-


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

_The Mayor of Edessa is restless. Pacing up and down his massive quarters, he now and again steals glances out his high window. The sun is searing hot, and the dusty streets of his beloved city are cracked and creviced. 

He sourly remembers himself in front of the ten extraordinary men and women who came from all over Greece - even from the Land of the Gods itself. For weeks he has been consulting his Oracles, desperately seeking confirmation of the prophecy his predecessor held on to with brutal ends. 

It foretold of the great battle between men and the gods, right here on the very soils of the Edessa. At first he would not have any of it. It was madness, a cry for attention, an attempt at infamy so great it would have seemed alluring. 

But now, the telltale signs have shown themselves. Scorching days and stormy nights for weeks on end have bombarded his city. He could no longer deny it. The gods are furious - and their wrath will take them here, will burn the walls of Edessa into ashes. 

That was why he had gathered the celebrated heroes of his time, from all across Greece - Deified mortals they were famously called. They arrived the night before, to aid the city in defense, and to try with their lives to defeat the gods and write their own prophecies. 

The cost was very high, but it is all worth it, he assured himself. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
Achilles brandishes his sword. He had longed to defy the gods. Nothing like this opportunity has ever and will ever show itself to him again. This was his destiny. 

"And they shall forever chant my name in glory," he muttered to himself. 

The ten other heroes he had arrived with are staying at different places scattered across the city. They are the sentinel of the shining jewel of Thessaly. They are here not to befriend each other, but to fight and kill. At least that is what he presumes. 

As he is readying his metallurgy in his small hut, he hears a soft rustle outside. Unmistakable to his acute senses, it is the sound of boots against the hay walls of his makeshift hut. 

'Come closer,' he thinks, as he pinpoints the exact location of the sound through the wall. It is moving slowly, careful to maintain stealth. But another rustle a few inches farther from before betrays the intruder. 

With the accuracy and power of mighty Achilles, he throws his brandished sword straight at the wall. It pierces through cleanly and lodges itself deep into the chest of the intruder outside. 

Achilles grunts and exits his hut to face the intruder he had just slain. 

Still stuck to the sword, the man with the golden and purple robes beheld astonishment in his dead staring eyes._

*Kakashi Hatake* [Aiakos], the Governor, was impaled by the Vigilante

*[Phase Continues]​*


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 28, 2010)

_"My Titan siblings, it is time we put the gods in their place," Cronus snarls as the Titans reach a vast piece of unploughed land within the Edessian territory. 

Their massive steps rock the very foundation of the Earth, sending mild earthquakes around the vicinity. 

They are very close to the city now. Come nightfall they shall smell its residents. Cronus does not care about the petty humans. His real target are the gods - Zeus to be exact. 

However, knowing their pesky fly Hermes, Zeus would have known of their whereabouts by now, and knowing that arrogant Thundergod, he would have brought his strongest gods to the very walls of this soon to be crumbling city. 

But he does not sense the gods as of yet. "Better safe than sorry, as we've all firsthand learned," he faces his comrades. 

"Themis! Scour the northern perimeter for signs of the gods. You are capable I trust of this command?" 

The looming figure of the majestic Themis steps forward, nods curtly, then vanishes in a puff of light. 

Miles north of Edessa, a similar puff of light appears first as a speck on the countryside, and then intensifies to reveal Themis' human form. She carries with her the scale of Justice that has been bent here and there from the pressures around Tartarus during her imprisonment. 

Once mild and righteous, Themis is a spiked shell of her former self, now maddened with rage and lusting for revenge, she spots a human from miles away. 

The aura of a god comes careening to her senses. 

"Ares!" she hissed. 

Instantly, without a drop of hesitation, she teleports to where the lone god stands. 

Ares is not impressed. "Themis, do you really think that you can stand up to the might of the Olympian God of War?," a chuckle escapes him.

Themis does not respond, but the glare she gives Ares is rabid and ready to shred. She does, however, raises her scales to the heavens. 

"What is this?" Ares asks, drawing his shimmering golden zweihander. 

The tips of the scales begin to move, the left outweighing the right. Ares does not understand this. What he does know is that Themis must kneel. 

He charges, fast as lightning. But as he reaches the Goddess of Divine Law and Order, something happens that casts tremendous fear in his eyes. 

"Justice has spoken!" Booms the voice of Themis, before a gargantuan force pins Ares to the ground, and pushes him further to the Earth. He can only growl as a huge hole opens up and engulfs him into the core of the Earth. 

"How far you have fallen, god. From the heavens to the bottom of the Earth," Themis mocks._

*BlackSmoke* [Ares], the Olympian Gods' Cop, has been judged and defeated by the Titans' Assassin

*[Phase Continues]​*


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2010)

eventful first day isn't it?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 29, 2010)

it sure is :33


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

Shouldn't WD be dead?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2010)

phase isn't over till 2 more votes.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 29, 2010)

he's certainly up for lynching, but i'm still waiting for Sajin Komamura and mmfx to cast their votes.


----------



## mmfx (Dec 29, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ROD]*

RNG..


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 29, 2010)

One more vote guys :33


----------



## rice (Dec 29, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ROD]*


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 29, 2010)

Castiel said:


> eventful first day isn't it?


 
I expect every dayphase to be like that. 



Jαmes said:


> he's certainly up for lynching, but i'm still waiting for Sajin Komamura to cast his vote.


 
Will you prolong the dayphase for that, or will you end the phase when 24 hours have passed ?
Which would be in about 80 minutes...


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 29, 2010)

lol how many dead in this phase alone?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 29, 2010)

closing phase in a few minutes. slow as hell computer


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 29, 2010)

1. Blaze --> Wormodragon
2. Mider T --> Wormodragon
3. aiyanah --> Rod
4. Hiruzen Sarutobi --> Wormodragon
5. Frango --> Wormodragon
6. Eternal Fail --> Wormodragon
7. Chibason --> Wormodragon
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Wormodragon
10. Fireworks --> Noitora
11. Rod --> Toreno
12. Eki --> Hustler
13. shit --> Sajin
14. Zabuza --> Wormodragon
15. Tige321 --> Wormodragon
16. Noitora --> Wormodragon
17. Wormodragon --> St. Lucifer
18. Sajin Komamura -->
19. Hustler --> Wormodragon
20. Synn --> LifeMaker
21. Amrun --> Wormodragon
23. Didi --> Castiel
24. Sajin --> Wormodragon
25. Wez ★ --> Hustler
26. Homestuck --> Castiel
27. Petenshi --> Castiel
28. NudeShroom --> Sajin
29. icyBlade --> wormodragon
30. Hidden Nin --> Wormodragon
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> Wormodragon
34. KBL --> Wormodragon
35. Sitό -->LifeMaker
36. Castiel --> Wormodragon
37. mmfx --> Rod
38. Trix13 --> Wormodragon
39. Atlantic Storm --> Wormodragon


Wormodragon - 22 votes
Castiel - 3 votes
LifeMaker - 2 votes
Hustler - 2 votes
Sajin - 2 votes
Rod - 2 votes
Toreno, Noitora, St. Lucifer - 1 vote each

Sajin Komamura hasn't voted. but i'll end the phase now. if he doesn't post on the next day phase, he will be modkilled.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 29, 2010)

_The town square is alive with a throng of citizens animatedly chatting with one another. Even under the barely tolerable heat, they continue to grow in number around the guillotine erected upon a wooden stage at the middle of the square. 

There, a hapless young man - a laborer from the looks of it - hangs his head dejectedly under the wooden restrainers surrounding his wrists and neck. The humongous blade shines tauntingly above him. 

The crowd first murmurs, then points, then jeers as they pick up stones and pieces of vegetables and throw them without reservation at the man set up to be lynched. 

He is being accused of murder, killing one of the Governors the city has appointed to its care during this harrowing time of the prophecy come. Aiakos royally adorned body lies flat and still before the towering guillotine, a heads up away from the accused. 

He had denied, reasoned, and pleaded that he would have done no such thing. But the citizens would have none of it. They were adamant on the notion that he was a disguised god who came to cripple the city by killing such an important man - a deified mortal at that. 

Many don't know what to believe, still more think he should die anyway. 

The Executor arrives. He slowly steps up the wooden podium. The crowd falls silent as they await the tumbling of the head. 

Just as the Executor is about to release the rope that held the giant blade afloat, there is an interruption in the form of a sonorous voice. 

"Halt!" Every head turns, including that of the accused man. 

From the direction of the town hall, another royally clad elderly man walks slowly towards the guillotine. 

"My beloved acquaintance - poor Aiakos - is dead," softly speaks Minos. "A governor has been murdered.

"This is a most trying time for us all. The gods want nothing more than to turn us against ourselves and finish each other off. Because they fear us! They fear our unity! They fear what we can do together!" 

The crowd is now heartened and begins to find inspiration. 

"I mourn the loss of my closest friend and my most dependable ally. But I set differences aside now and look at the bigger picture. The gods are on their way and so are the freed Titans. We brought this catastrophe upon ourselves and now it is our obligation to finish it." 

He turns to the Executor. "Release this man! No one else will die today."_

*Wormodragon* has been saved from lynching by the Governor.   

*[Day Phase 1 ends]

[Night Phase 1 begins]*

*No more posting. Send all your night actions to me ASAP.*​


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

What? He should be dead no? Unless, is he pro-town then?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

*Sajin Komamura* is replaced by *Mangekyou SharingAL* as requested by the former. 

still a couple of hours till this night phase ends though.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

_The cool night feels surreal - the first night in as many weeks as can be recalled that is unusually calm and serene. 

"The calm before the storm," muses a man on a boat. 

The waters of the brilliant Aegean Sea glimmers under the night stars. 'Perfectly calm,' the lone sailor thinks.

Far from Edessa now and lost in his own thoughts, his eyes wander to the glass water at the side of his row boat. What he sees petrifies him. A humongous eye stares back at him underneath the water's surface!

As it catches the man's attention, it swiftly dives down and disappears into the murkiness below. 

Still stunned from the encounter, the man does not notice the two figures that have arrived and are now standing on the water behind him. 

Before the man could even turn to look at them, his head was neatly sliced off his broad shoulders in one silent swing of Hephaestus golden bastard sword. 

As soon as the stump of the man falls limp to the bottom of his rickety boat, a bluish flame erupts and devours the body. 

Zeus and Hephaestus watch as Hades' flames leave no trace of the man. 

"I sensed a Titan just then," Hephaestus comments. 

Zeus does not respond. Instead, he trembles in rage. He had just learned not long ago that Ares had been dragged to the core of the Earth to be forever singed and burned - a Titan's doing. 

His anger welled and conjured a small but concrete thundercloud above Edessa. 

Zeus, eyes on the land across the huge Aegean, roars. 

A bolt of white-hot lightning descends on the city. 

"My Lord, we must await the others. With the Titans around and - if Hermes' information is correct - some formidable demi-gods in Edessa and its surrounding territories, we are outnumbered. We need to formulate a plan," Hephaestus wills the Thundergod to listen. With Ares out of action, the only other battle-oriented Olympian God is forced to take his stead. 

Zeus finally nods, and both head back the path they came, still treading the glass waters. 

Meanwhile, back in Edessa, everyone sees the huge bolt of lightning that came without warning. And now, another crowd forms around the form of yet another casualty, clothes still burning and flesh now melting, unrecognizable except for the emblem of Poseidon hung around his neck - the sign of one who had gained favor from the gods._

*Castiel* [Role Hidden] has been killed by the Olympian God Hephaestus
*Hidden Nin* [Palaemon], the Deputy has been struck and killed by the Olympian God Zeus' lightning bolt


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

_Midas saw the bolt of lightning strike the city as he was leading his caravan away from Edessa in a desperate attempt to flee the inevitable pandemonium. He is now a considerable distance from the cursed battlefield-to-be. 

A trickle of sweat runs down his face as he notices the temperature getting warmer and the air around him become more humid. 

He brushes off his observation as paranoia and nerves. 

"I just have to get out of here," he thinks aloud. 

Just then, as he is rounding a bend that would have brought him at the edge of the city's boundary, a humanoid figure appears in front of him in the blink of an eye. 

He stops his horses as best he could trying to prevent them from trampling the man before him - he succeeds. 

It is still dawn, and the man's face is covered by a hood. 

Midas is about to ask the man if he were uninjured when he is blown off his seat and crushed into a million tiny bits as Cronus' true form emerges from the distorted dimensions around the caravan that he controls. 

"Ah. He was just a petty human. We kill them all. Gods are cunning and disguise themselves as those whose prayers they answer. Well, so can we."

The rest of the Titans appear and assume their humanoid forms. Together, they eerily march deeper into Edessa._

Eki [Midas], a citizen of Edessa, has been crushed by the Titan Cronus

*[Night Phase 1 ends]

[Day Phase 2 begins]*​


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 30, 2010)

Someone took out the mod.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol, mod has been killed. 

Though I wonder what his role was.


AND MOTHERFUCKING ALWAYS THE COPS GETTING TARGETED FIRST


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate it when roles are hidden, ends up being such a mindfuck later in the game.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know if I should role reveal now before it gets complex since my role won't make a difference to what happens at night...

I hate this role hidden ability.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Yeah, Janitor role sucks. So annoying not knowing which roles are left.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Blaze said:


> I don't know if I should role reveal now before it gets complex since my role won't make a difference to what happens at night...
> 
> I hate this role hidden ability.



Role-revealing's not allowed bro


----------



## Blaze (Dec 30, 2010)

^I meant hint it of course.


Never mind they can't do anything to me at night anyway.

So, I'm safe.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm, interesting deaths. Are there clues in this one?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

no clues as to who is who. but if you read the write-ups closer you'll notice some night actions. put two and two together

this is true as well for all the write-ups to come.


----------



## mmfx (Dec 30, 2010)

Damn. Not a good night phase for us, though I lol'd @ the mod death.


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol @ Castiel


----------



## Firaea (Dec 30, 2010)

Poor moderator. 
PS: I love you, Governor, whoever you are. 

In any case, we don't really have any ideas about what to go with at the moment, so we could try narrowing down the scope somehow. People who voted for me (since I AM a townie) perhaps. Maybe people who voted for the moderator, but IMO, the Mafia killing the mod could be a ploy to divert our attention to whoever voted for him, which makes them less good choices.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Have you been confirmed as a townie?

I think not


Btw, I don't know if anyone else caught it, from the write-up it's obvious Titan Mafia Cop Oceanus investigated Castiel.
He can't do shit with that information now though. 
Well except for the fact that both mafias because of that know which role is gone.


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> In any case, we don't really have any ideas about what to go with at the moment, so we could try narrowing down the scope somehow. *People who voted for me (since I AM a townie) perhaps.* Maybe people who voted for the moderator, but IMO, the Mafia killing the mod could be a ploy to divert our attention to whoever voted for him, which makes them less good choices.


This means nothing to us though, only you know this.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 30, 2010)

Wormy trying to con us.

Result: fails miserably


----------



## Chibason (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol @ Wormo thinking we all trust him now.  I do wonder why the governor saved him...


----------



## Firaea (Dec 30, 2010)

...alright, if I were Mafia, I'd have admitted it by now. I don't like to lie.

But well, your call, since I don't have any evidence about my real identity.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 30, 2010)

I lol'ed at Hiruzen Sarutobi post at night phase. 

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*

Just getting a vote in.


----------



## Synn (Dec 30, 2010)

For now

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

The people I suspect the most are the 3rd and 4th persons who jumped on the wormowagon.
Scientific studies have shown that they are most likely to be mafia. 

(now that they know this, this of course does not apply any more for future votes)

3rd was Hustler, 4th was Atlantic Storm. Watching you two closely.

*[Vote Lynch Hustler]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

Nobody joins a Mafia Game with the mindset "I ain't gonna lie", or then you'd be the worst player ever.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol at Kakashi HatakeLOLNOHESDEAD and Synn trying to start an easy bandwagon.

No dice, hombre. You are definitely on my list now.


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 30, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I lol'ed at Hiruzen Sarutobi post at night phase.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*
> 
> Just getting a vote in.


 
Ehm... dead men don't talk, let alone vote.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

>my face when Kakashi hasn't realized he died last dayphase


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

uhm kakashi you're dead


----------



## Blaze (Dec 30, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> ...alright, if I were Mafia, I'd have admitted it by now. I don't like to lie.
> 
> But well, your call, since I don't have any evidence about my real identity.


Awwwwwwww...





Wez ★ said:


> Nobody joins a Mafia Game with the mindset "I ain't gonna lie", or then you'd be the worst player ever.



...then I loled.


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 30, 2010)

Didi said:


> >my face when Kakashi hasn't realized he died last dayphase


 
>mfw Didi didn't realise that the guy he accused of starting a bandwagon died last dayphase.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> >mfw Didi didn't realise that the guy he accused of starting a bandwagon died last dayphase.



>mfw it's not my obligation to keep track of who's dead or not, but a player should at least know it of himself


----------



## MSAL (Dec 30, 2010)

What a filthy bunch of gods


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

_The rest of the Olympian Gods arrive just as the rising sun heralds the new day. Standing at the shores of the Aegean opposite the bustling Edessian harbor, they regroup.

"Be wary. The Titans can shapeshift as humans, and the humans in the city as well have tricks up their own sleeves," cautions Zeus. 

"And what tricks will penetrate our godly beings?" Arrogantly challenges Poseidon. 

It was Hermes who interjects, "Heracles is there. Perseus too. The unflinching Achilles makes things more complicated."

Poseidon ponders this new information. 

"We shall not be caught unaware. We will infiltrate their city and determine exactly what and who we are up against. Know that the Titans will most certainly be among them," Zeus looks up at the harbor. 

"Let the humans lower their guard as their doom begins not with drums of war and a display of godly power, but with our wisdom overwhelming them from within."

And with that, the gods take on their human guises and infiltrate Edessa, blending in the crowd and silently watching ever so vigilantly.

---------------------------------------------------------​
Edessa's gates loom over the Titan's humanoid heads. Cronus has already warned them of the wit and cunning of the gods that are bound to have already co-mingled with the residents here. 

In an attempt to control the populace, the Mayor has instructed the townspeople to lead as normal a day as any other. 

This helps the intruders blend in perfectly. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
Themis, disguised as a noblewoman, immediately and rather restlessly darts through the marketplace in search for traces of the gods. Unfortunately for her, disguised as humans, their auras are almost untraceable. 

But she chances upon a stranger, in a dark cloak and a peculiar, observant attitude. This stranger does not see her and proceeds to turn to an alley, deserted by the looks of it. 

She feels excitement suddenly pulse through her humanoid veins and follows him there. 

What she sees awaiting her thrills her. "A god!" she nearly screams but controls herself. 

Hades watches her intently and recognizes her immediately now that she no longer took care of stealth. He knows he is in a delicate situation. The alley he chanced upon entering was narrow and ended upon a high brick building's back wall. 

He knows he has to take Themis down here where no one sees and compromises them all. 

Assured that the coast is clear, Hades ignited his arms with his signature blue flame and blasts Themis with fire hot enough to melt tungsten. 

But, as with Ares, Themis merely holds up her scale, which he has conjured out of thin air and holds it up in front of her as a shield. The left tips and outweighs the right as it did with her battle against the God of War. 

At the decree of Divine Justice, Themis devours the blue flames and regurgitates it back towards Hades in a more intensely violent white flame. 

Miraculous it was that the townspeople never notices. But when the flames disappeared, so did Themis. 

At the spot where Hades had last stood, a single strand of his white hair burns out finally - his body reduced to nothing._

*Didi *[Hades], the Olympian Gods' Janitor/Thief has been burned body-less by Themis, the Titans' Assassin


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

FUCKING THEMIS STOP KILLING US OLYMPIAN GODS YOU LUCKY TWAT 


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Damn, finally was mafia again after being townie for like ages in like every game and then this happens

Well have a good game everybody who's left


----------



## Firaea (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread is srsly full of lulz.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

Didi the sly fucker was agreeing with how annoying the Janitor role is.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

Themis is on a fucking roll :WOW 

even i am amazed.


----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow a death so early in the day phase.

But hey, that's two down 

Lmao @ Didi's dialogue.

*[Vote Lynch Hustler]*

Killed right after he voted for Hustler 

suspicious.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

Hustler is dead. 

EDIT: Wait, is he? Too many fucking games.


----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> Hustler is dead.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, is he? Too many fucking games.



Not in this game


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

Not _yet_ he isn't...


----------



## Blaze (Dec 30, 2010)

Bastard agreed with me as well..


Too bad didi.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

The person who pushes me over to Rapturous gets the names of my fellow mafias


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

Too many bloody mafia games  , need to check my role again for this .

Reading back


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

349778
Now or never


----------



## Chibason (Dec 30, 2010)

*33 players left*


*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Blaze
2. Mider T
3. aiyanah
4. Hiruzen Sarutobi
5. Frango
6. Eternal Fail
7. Chibason
8. BlackSmoke *Olympian Gods Mafia Cop*
9. R o f l c o p t e r
10. Fireworks
11. Rod
12. Eki Generic Townie
13. shit
14. Zabuza
15. Tige321
16. Noitora
17. Wormodragon
18. Mangekyou SharingAL
19. Hustler
20. Synn
21. Amrun
22. Kakashi Hatake *Governor*
23. Didi *Olympian Gods Janitor/Thief*
24. Sajin
25. Wez ★
26. Homestuck
27. Petenshi
28. NudeShroom
29. icyBlade
30. Hidden Nin *Deputy*
31. The Gr8 Destroyer
32. St. Lucifer
33. Toreno
34. KBL
35. Sitό
36. Castiel [Role Hidden]
37. mmfx
38. Trix13
39. Atlantic Storm
40. LifeMaker Generic Townie



-from page 1- *Updated.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 30, 2010)

Didi said:


> 349778
> Now or never


 
Stop posting, you dead repwhore.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

uhm chiba that's 33.  sorry will update that.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy shit  how many killing roles are there?


----------



## Chibason (Dec 30, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> uhm chiba that's 33.  sorry will update that.



Oh my bad. I saw that you had already added Didi's death so I assumed it was all correct.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Hah, of course I won't tell the people who repped me who the Mafia are, but thanks for pushing me over guys. 

Have a good game, I'll be off now.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

Didi said:


> The people I suspect the most are the 3rd and 4th persons who jumped on the wormowagon.
> Scientific studies have shown that they are most likely to be mafia.
> 
> (now that they know this, this of course does not apply any more for future votes)
> ...



To answer Didi , I was the only one who gave explanation as to why i'm voting for Wormodragon while plenty of others just seized the opportunity and bandwagoned 




Hustler said:


> Well I voted for Wormodragon because it's so annoying how people vote no lynch/vote for themselves , it's such a mafia thing to do .
> 
> A day phase without a lynch = townie slaughterfest at night



At Lucifer or whatever his name is , i'm not gona kill Didi just like that . For trying to start a sneaky bandwagon *[VOTE LYNCH LUCIFER]*

Wez : I hate you 

To the governor , thanks for wasting a phase  . If Wormodragon ended up being innocent we could have nailed some bandwagoning mafia


----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2010)

Fine 

With no clues it's hard to choose any suspects. The Olympians or the Titans should've killed Worm, and who knows what Castiel was -_-

Confusing.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

_It appears a townsfolk DID see a commotion by the marketplace. By the looks of her maddened with fright face, it wasn't an ordinary one. 

Achilles is drawn to the sounds of gossiping vendors and the shrieks of horror from one woman near an alleyway at the edge of the market. She points and incoherently babbles to the masses about a man and blue flames at the alley. Or was it a woman, no one could actually be sure. The disgruntled woman seems hysteric to the point of unbelievability. 

One by one, as the initial shock of the commotion is overcome by the multitude, the people go on their own businesses and take the woman for insane, even as she pleads and begs the people to believe her. 

But Achilles is wary. He knows about the tricks of them immortal beings - disguising themselves perfectly so that they can blend among the crowd and strike important people to death when they see fit. 

It may be paranoia, or instincts, Achilles could not be bothered by it, but he spots a man at the far side of the market, and he was greatly suspicious. 

'This is no man,' he decides and walks purposefully towards him, ignoring the fact that witnesses will see him clearly in the daylight and crowd. 

'You wanted us here to protect you, and so we do our job.'

Reaching the man caught unaware, Achilles draws his sword - the very same that killed the governor a day ago - and thrusts it cleanly through the suspicious man's heart.

All the man is able to utter is a weak, "What?" Then he falls limp._

Hiruzen Sarutobi [Laius], a citizen of Edessa, has been killed by Achilles, the Vigilante


----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2010)

You have got to be kidding me. gg Vigilante.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 30, 2010)

another one bites the dust


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

_More screams fill the air, and now terror ensues all over the city. A massive winged creature with a hundred serpent's head is circling Edessa with prying, hungry eyes. 

It brings with it storm gales and an intense earthquake that shatters homes and structures. Its serpent heads breath fire and burn the rest the earthquake has not gobbled up. 

The Deified mortals all rush to try and slay the monster they immediately identify as Typhon, one of the Gigantes that was imprisoned under Tartarus and freed to wreak havor on the gods - and unfortunately on the mortals as well. 

Typhon seeks the most delicious of the scampering humans below, and he sees one. He is young and bold with a daring face and an astute posture. This is the one he will eat for today. 

Typhon uses its serpents to scoop up the unflinching man and throw him into its humongous gaping cavern of a mouth. Then it flies away to savor its meal. 

But, just when Typhon flies higher up, it retches and vomits. Down comes the man and whatever else that monster has chomped on before. 

Startled, Typhon retreats into the mountains and leaves its destruction in the wind. 

The survivors run toward the man that was apparently eaten but spat back out. When they reached him, he was grinning like an old fool. 

"Nobody eats the mighty Heracles for breakfast!"_

[Heracles] is swallowed by Typhon the Serial Killer, but is regurgitated to live and fight another day.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

FFFF!! all these roles and deaths are friking confusing . I keep checking the front page to see who died .

This is serioulsy a slaughterfest


----------



## Blaze (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA SK your shit.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol Blaze


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 30, 2010)

lol, I didn't realize I was dead.

I skipped nearly everything.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 30, 2010)

I thought it was made pretty clear who Heracles was before as well.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol, I didn't realize I was dead.
> 
> I skipped nearly everything.



i'm sorry. will have to send pm's to those who were killed.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 30, 2010)

>SK lacks reading comprehension
>Even Didi loled at thatrep message
>Shame Kakashi Hatake is dead

who to vote for.

This should be a quick game which is good to see.


----------



## Hustler (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm keeping my vote for St. Lucifer , he was trying to start a sneaky bandwagon and when I defended myself he got all defensive


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

yep as i have pointed out in the signup thread this is gonna be a quick game.  

and inb4 leo totally forgetting about his own mafia game


----------



## MSAL (Dec 30, 2010)

Achilles always was a madman.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Dec 30, 2010)

*VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON*

ok so here is my logic will change vote if I misread small-print.  Wormodragon was saved cause the governor feels he is a townie so if I vote to lynch him again the governor will save him again so it is really like a no vote.  Hopefully in that time a cop can investigate him and get the info for real.


----------



## KBL (Dec 30, 2010)

This looks interesting.


----------



## Toreno (Dec 30, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*

Voted for Hustler a little to quick. 

Might reconsider my vote though, so yea...


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 30, 2010)

looks like its safe to post again

*[vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

looks like your trying to set up Hustler via a day kill


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 30, 2010)

*[vote lynch St. Lucifer]*

bandwagoning until there's a better lead :3


----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2010)

Well since we're bandwagoning me I'm just gonna randomly vote for Wormodragon again using The gr8 destroyer's logic until someone gets killed again in the day phase (can they?) or something mysterious happens. Though at this rate our team is going to end up with 0 people and the people we are supposed to be dependent on are killing us. Let the governor save either me or him. If Wormodragon gets saved again, I'm going to believe he's actually Pro-town.

And @Toreno, you should look at all the posts before me. Some other people voted randomly "too quick" -_- What kind of logic is that..

*[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## Amrun (Dec 30, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]* until there's a better lead.


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2010)

guys lynch icyblade


----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2010)

Why? Reason?


----------



## Chibason (Dec 30, 2010)

I'll go ahead and cast my vote. I'm not sure what Shit is up to..

*[Vote lynch St Lucifer]*


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2010)

he's on my ignore list


----------



## rice (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder what role the mod got 

edit: *[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]

*following bandwagons as usual


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2010)

Whoever killed me is going to be annoyed when he finds out my role 



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> *Achilles *always was a madman.



He's angry my _character_ died 


OK Imma go now have fun


----------



## Toreno (Dec 30, 2010)

St. Lucifer said:


> Well since we're bandwagoning me I'm just gonna randomly vote for Wormodragon again using The gr8 destroyer's logic until someone gets killed again in the day phase (can they?) or something mysterious happens. Though at this rate our team is going to end up with 0 people and the people we are supposed to be dependent on are killing us. Let the governor save either me or him. If Wormodragon gets saved again, I'm going to believe he's actually Pro-town.
> 
> *And @Toreno, you should look at all the posts before me. Some other people voted randomly "too quick" -_- What kind of logic is that..*
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]*



You voted right after Didi died though. But like I said if something changes I'll change my vote.


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol, what is with these no lead bandwagons? No wonder by the end of the game the town always has no members. We keep killing our own people by bandwagon because we don't think.

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*

His defense for himself is completely weak, its amazing the governor saved him so early.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

1. Blaze --> 
2. Mider T --> 
3. aiyanah --> St. Lucifer
5. Frango --> St. Lucifer
6. Eternal Fail --> 
7. Chibason --> St. Lucifer
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> 
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> 
13. shit --> icyBlade
14. Zabuza --> 
15. Tige321 --> 
16. Noitora --> 
17. Wormodragon --> 
18. Mangekyou SharingAL -->
19. Hustler --> St. Lucifer
20. Synn --> Wormodragon
21. Amrun --> St. Lucifer
24. Sajin --> 
25. Wez ★ --> 
26. Homestuck --> Wormodragon
27. Petenshi --> Wormodragon
28. NudeShroom --> 
29. icyBlade --> St. Lucifer
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> St. Lucifer
34. KBL --> 
35. Sitό -->
37. mmfx --> 
38. Trix13 --> 
39. Atlantic Storm --> 

St. Lucifer - 7 votes
Wormodragon - 5 votes
icyBlade - 1 vote 

18 players still to vote


----------



## shit (Dec 30, 2010)

guyyyyyys


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Dec 30, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST.LUCIFER]*
Bitch accused me in some phase in some game at some time and now it's coming back to you.


----------



## Friday (Dec 30, 2010)

Tige321 said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ST.LUCIFER]*
> Bitch accused me in some phase in some game at some time and now it's coming back to you.






But nah I've never voted for you. I've voted for three people so far in the mafia games I've played on this board and I remember them:
Hiruzen Sarutobi
Wormodragon
Hustler

Thanks for the rep though ^_^ Would've preferred if you voted for someone else and repped me


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 30, 2010)

*[Vote Lynch St Lucier]*


----------



## Firaea (Dec 30, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST. LUCIFER]*

PS: If I'm not wrong, the governor can only save the same person once. He/She ain't gonna be saving me a second time if I do get lynched.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2010)

*[VOTE wormodragon]*


----------



## Toreno (Dec 30, 2010)

Tige321 said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ST.LUCIFER]*
> Bitch accused me in some phase in some game at some time and now it's coming back to you.



            .


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 30, 2010)

updated for page

1. Blaze --> 
2. Mider T --> Wormodragon
3. aiyanah --> St. Lucifer
5. Frango --> Trix13
6. Eternal Fail --> Wormodragon
7. Chibason --> St. Lucifer
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> 
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> 
13. shit --> icyBlade
14. Zabuza --> 
15. Tige321 --> St. Lucifer
16. Noitora --> 
17. Wormodragon --> St. Lucifer
18. Mangekyou SharingAL -->
19. Hustler --> St. Lucifer
20. Synn --> Wormodragon
21. Amrun --> Trix13
24. Sajin --> 
25. Wez ★ --> 
26. Homestuck --> Wormodragon
27. Petenshi --> Wormodragon
28. NudeShroom --> St. Lucifer
29. icyBlade --> St. Lucifer
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> St. Lucifer
34. KBL --> 
35. Sitό -->
37. mmfx --> 
38. Trix13 --> St. Lucifer
39. Atlantic Storm --> 

St. Lucifer - 9 votes
Wormodragon - 7 votes
Trix13 - 2 votes
icyBlade - 1 vote 

13 players still to vote


----------



## NudeShroom (Dec 30, 2010)

So clueless. 

*[VOTE ST. LUCIFER]*


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Vote Lynch Trix13]*
for voting on someone for like no reason.
That Nudeshroom dude is bad too


----------



## Amrun (Dec 31, 2010)

Actually, trix, that was pretty bad...

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH TRIX13]*


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> PS: If I'm not wrong, the governor can only save the same person once. He/She ain't gonna be saving me a second time if I do get lynched.


 
Governor was killed during the first dayphase. 

EDIT
Apparently, there are 2 of them..


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 31, 2010)

I thought bandwagon was self explanatory =/

Btw, was there any clues?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

Trix13 said:


> I thought bandwagon was self explanatory =/
> 
> Btw, was there any clues?



i don't and won't give clues as to who is who. but i include in the write-ups some night actions.


----------



## rice (Dec 31, 2010)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH TRIX13]

*you started protecting yourself.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> *[Vote Lynch Trix13]*
> for voting on someone for like no reason.
> That Nudeshroom dude is bad too



uhm you're dead too blacksmoke


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 31, 2010)

They made a statement I corrected it =D

Though I'm guessing, since the other game I was dead on, the hatred has carried over! Frango, Amrun... Arte also Olympians, along with Blacksmoke, who also accused me -_-

Blacksmoke = Olympian, due to the low votes against me I'm guessing Frango and Amrun are also Olympians! TAKE OUT THE OLYMPIAN SCUM!


----------



## rice (Dec 31, 2010)

Trix13 said:


> They made a statement I corrected it =D
> 
> Though I'm guessing, since the other game I was dead on, the hatred has carried over! Frango, Amrun... Arte also Olympians, along with Blacksmoke, who also accused me -_-
> 
> Blacksmoke = Olympian, due to the low votes against me I'm guessing Frango and Amrun are also Olympians! TAKE OUT THE OLYMPIAN SCUM!


I'm olympian because I voted you? You're getting more suspicious  You seem rather inexperienced, I'm not sure if your from the mafia or not, but I'm not changing my vote


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH wormodragon]*


----------



## Amrun (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm Olympian because I voted for you in another game?


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 31, 2010)

I dun even know if you guys played the other game with me =/

or are... I know blacksmoke was, and he got killed ^_^

I call you two out to be olympians! not because you voted for me in another game, if I ever did play one with you... But seeing as you followed Blacksmoke, I'm guessing the olympians are huddling up together as two of their people are gone already... ty


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2010)

I have no clue who to vote for.


----------



## rice (Dec 31, 2010)

Trix13 said:


> I dun even know if you guys played the other game with me =/
> 
> or are... I know blacksmoke was, and he got killed ^_^
> 
> I call you two out to be olympians! not because you voted for me in another game, if I ever did play one with you... But seeing as you followed Blacksmoke, I'm guessing the olympians are huddling up together as two of their people are gone already... ty


I voted you because you were defending yourself straight after someone else voted you  St.Lucifer's lynch is most likely to go on, so when he's role is revealed, we'll know who to lynch


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah,  and right now this no evidence bandwagon is
completey eclipsing trix's weird activity and wormodragons horrible defense that he isn't mafia.

Lets not forget there are two mafia's to worry about, and they both have different objectives.


----------



## mmfx (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH Trix13]*

Just trying to get a vote in before the phase ends, and his posts confuse me so..


----------



## Trix13 (Dec 31, 2010)

ur signature confuses me @_@


----------



## Magic (Dec 31, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> uhm you're dead too blacksmoke


FFFFFFFFFF

should have read the game title. my bad, won't happen again.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

updated for page

1. Blaze --> 
2. Mider T --> Wormodragon
3. aiyanah --> St. Lucifer
5. Frango --> Trix13
6. Eternal Fail --> Wormodragon
7. Chibason --> St. Lucifer
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Trix13
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> 
13. shit --> icyBlade
14. Zabuza --> 
15. Tige321 --> St. Lucifer
16. Noitora --> 
17. Wormodragon --> St. Lucifer
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> St. Lucifer
19. Hustler --> St. Lucifer
20. Synn --> Wormodragon
21. Amrun --> Trix13
24. Sajin --> Wormodragon
25. Wez ★ --> Wormodragon
26. Homestuck --> Wormodragon
27. Petenshi --> Wormodragon
28. NudeShroom --> St. Lucifer
29. icyBlade --> St. Lucifer
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> St. Lucifer
34. KBL --> 
35. Sitό -->
37. mmfx --> Trix13
38. Trix13 --> St. Lucifer
39. Atlantic Storm --> 

St. Lucifer - 10 votes
Wormodragon - 9 votes
Trix13 - 3 votes
icyBlade - 1 vote 

8 players still to vote

i'm gonna have to extend this day phase due to the new year celebration. it is after all less than 6 hours away here. and 12 votes are a lot.


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH TRIX13]* 
For the sake of voting someone..


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Vote lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*


----------



## MSAL (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ST LUCIFER]*


----------



## Sajin (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Vote lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

8 people left to vote. come on people, i can't end this phase without you because the votes between wormo and luci are very close.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a somewhat... quick solution, actually. If I role-reveal and get modkilled, you guys can go ahead and lynch St. Lucifer without any reserve, even though I have no idea whether he's Mafia or not and if he's not it's two town losses.

Although once again, I'm a roleless townie so it's not much of a loss. Besides, if I role-reveal, you guys can work on it and check out who bandwagoned me and potentially sift out possible Mafia. So yeah. Wait, I actually forgot the name of my role.  

I'll check it and post.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 31, 2010)

I am none other than Diomedes, a citizen of Edessa. I guess that's it for me. I wish I could have survived longer since this was a very fun and funny game. 

Well, really, I had lots of lulz reading this thread. Cheers for the great game, James. 

But still, I think that as a Mafia player I've never been good with identifying Mafia and I've no idea how to judge whether someone is Mafia based on their posts... so the best way I can contribute to the town now is to die, and hopefully, something picks up from there.

Cheers - and overthrow the Gods.


----------



## MSAL (Dec 31, 2010)

Dude we need to work together against the Gods/Titans.

Revealing is a drag


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

We are gonna end up with 0 people.

There's no point in role-revealing when I'm still most likely to get lynched as far as the votes go. All you're doing is hurting our team. If only you die or only I die, that's one hit for the town.

If you role reveal, I'm still getting lynched unless a miracle of a chance a new bandwagon starts on Trix13 (which isn't likely). That's 2 hits for the town, think!


----------



## Firaea (Dec 31, 2010)

^
Not when the revealer in question is a pretty useless townie. 

The town didn't trust that I was a citizen, and if anything, my presence is firstly gonna end up confusing fellow citizens of Edessa, and secondly gonna potentially waste a lynch. With this, it helps us narrow down the scope to those who have bandwagoned me, especially this day phase since there're fewer. I am certain that at least someone in there has to be from the Mafia. I won't commit suicide if it's gonna be pointless, and I think we'll have a slightly better hand to play with this way.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 31, 2010)

a modkill with so many kills per day

Come on Wormo bro


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh god.


----------



## mmfx (Dec 31, 2010)

What Wez said. (-д-)

I'm sticking with my vote for Trix13.


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> ^
> Not when the revealer in question is a pretty useless townie.
> 
> The town didn't trust that I was a citizen, and if anything, my presence is firstly gonna end up confusing fellow citizens of Edessa, and secondly gonna potentially waste a lynch. With this, it helps us narrow down the scope to those who have bandwagoned me, especially this day phase since there're fewer. I am certain that at least someone in there has to be from the Mafia. I won't commit suicide if it's gonna be pointless, and I think we'll have a slightly better hand to play with this way.



You don't know how to play this game? This is my 2nd game and I sort of have the hang of it. It SUCKS being a Townie, I know. With the only ability you have is voting people in and relying on the pro-town roles, it's pretty useless. However, what's the point of playing if you're only hurting your own team? You want to defend them, not hurt. Olympians are already down 2, and Town is killing each other off. If you're a townie, the only way you can get lynched is by bandwagon or if the mafia thinks youre someone with a role. These two phases are GUESSES. Do the math. If you get banned, 2 pro-towns will die. That's a better way for the Titans and the rest of the olympians to narrow down the real threats.

Okay you're already banned and I'm most likely to get lynched, but if I'm in a mafia game, no way in hell would I like you to be part of my team.


----------



## Sajin (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Change vote lynch icyBlade]*

I dunno, St Lucifer seems more like a pro-town newbie to me and so does Trix. Just gut feeling.
Also, I guess I may sound like a mafioso but getting yourself modkilled to let townies have another lynch doesn't sit well with me =/


----------



## Firaea (Dec 31, 2010)

Chill with the rage.

It's exactly because everything's being based on guesses right now that I want to try to narrow down the guessing zone for our next lynches. Sure, there're going to be Mafia Gods outside that zone as well, but at least we can potentially stand a higher chance of getting a Mafia down by guessing in a smaller zone. 

I understand your point, but hey, at least this makes things a little bit clearer. I'm perfectly fine with being a roleless townie, but I want to help in whatever way I can, except that I'm not exactly skilled with conventionally identifying Mafia. Maybe being a filler could help, but given the current odds, the numbers aren't exactly low enough for my death to be a major hit to the town I believe. My personal judgement was that being me proven innocent would raise the chances of identifying Mafia players for investigations/lynches.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

wormo you're only complicating this phase by revealing. 

i will modkill you but i will extend this phase for another 12 hours to allow those who voted for you to change their votes.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

Wormodragon said:


> Chill with the rage.
> 
> It's exactly because everything's being based on guesses right now that I want to try to narrow down the guessing zone for our next lynches. Sure, there're going to be Mafia Gods outside that zone as well, but at least we can potentially stand a higher chance of getting a Mafia down by guessing in a smaller zone.
> 
> I understand your point, but hey, at least this makes things a little bit clearer. I'm perfectly fine with being a roleless townie, but I want to help in whatever way I can, except that I'm not exactly skilled with conventionally identifying Mafia. Maybe being a filler could help, but given the current odds, the numbers aren't exactly low enough for my death to be a major hit to the town I believe. My personal judgement was that being me proven innocent would raise the chances of identifying Mafia players for investigations/lynches.



sadly that's not the way to play. my rule clearly says no role revealing and by doing exactly that, you're already cheating. it's not a legitimate way of "narrowing the guess zone" unless revealing was allowed. 

just a piece of advice, in future mafia games you plan to participate in, always follow the rules, because they're there so the game flow doesn't get messed up. and quite frankly, revealing takes the fun out of the game


----------



## Firaea (Dec 31, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> sadly that's not the way to play. my rule clearly says no role revealing and by doing exactly that, you're already cheating. it's not a legitimate way of "narrowing the guess zone" unless revealing was allowed.
> 
> just a piece of advice, in future mafia games you plan to participate in, always follow the rules, because they're there so the game flow doesn't get messed up. and quite frankly, revealing takes the fun out of the game



Ah, fair enough.
Wrong move on my part then. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks anyway, bro.


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

No problem. I'm still learning too. Thanks for the game


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

_Completely unexpected - perhaps by some freak of nature phenomenon - Diomedes just keels over and dies. He must have had a heart attack._

Wormodragon [Diomedes], a citizen of Edessa, has been modkilled

*[Day Phase continues]*​


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

updated for page

1. Blaze --> 
2. Mider T --> icyBlade
3. aiyanah --> St. Lucifer
5. Frango --> Trix13
6. Eternal Fail --> Wormodragon
7. Chibason --> St. Lucifer
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Trix13
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> 
13. shit --> icyBlade
14. Zabuza --> 
15. Tige321 --> St. Lucifer
16. Noitora --> 
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> St. Lucifer
19. Hustler --> St. Lucifer
20. Synn --> Wormodragon
21. Amrun --> Trix13
24. Sajin --> icyBlade
25. Wez ★ --> Wormodragon
26. Homestuck --> icyBlade
27. Petenshi --> Wormodragon
28. NudeShroom --> St. Lucifer
29. icyBlade --> Hustler
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> Wormodragon
33. Toreno --> St. Lucifer
34. KBL --> 
35. Sitό -->
37. mmfx --> Trix13
38. Trix13 --> St. Lucifer
39. Atlantic Storm --> 

St. Lucifer - 8 votes
Wormodragon - 7 votes
icyBlade - 4 votes
Trix13 - 3 votes 
Hustler - 1 vote

8 players still to vote


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

What's the reason? I wanna know what I'm voting for


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

Do I need to post screens from random.org to prove that I vote pretty much randomly? I usually just do a random vote because at the moment, I don't think there's any lead that stands out.

Can you vote no lynch here?


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

Unfortunately James said no, but can you find it in your heart to save me?


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Vote lynch Hustler]*

Random vote. Now the votes should be equal.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 31, 2010)

St. Lucifer said:


> Unfortunately James said no, but can you find it in your heart to save me?



This posts along with some of your previous posts, make me remain susp of you. How can we trust someone named Lucifer? 

Lol, I'm kidding there. But seriously, I considered changing votes but you still remain to be the most suspicious to me. I'm going to read back now.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*


----------



## Synn (Dec 31, 2010)

Since Wormo was modkilled and you seem suspicious,

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ST.LUCIFER]*


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 31, 2010)

*[vote lynch IcyBlade]*
Next time send me a PM about the day phase starting James please.


----------



## Amrun (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh Wormo.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

Zabuza said:


> *[vote lynch IcyBlade]*
> Next time send me a PM about the day phase starting James please.



i sent everyone pm's that this day phase has started  i'll check my sent box.

[edit] yep i did


----------



## Blaze (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH Hustler]*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]


*


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

*[vote lynch icyblade]*


----------



## KBL (Dec 31, 2010)

*[vote lynch icyblade]*


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 31, 2010)

*[vote lynch IcyBlade]*

Sad , but it must be done. Once these rolls get started...

The quietest posters always turn up to be mafia.


----------



## rice (Dec 31, 2010)

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]

*what's happening?


----------



## Amrun (Dec 31, 2010)

Why are we lynching icyblade...?


----------



## Noitora (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Vote Lynch Icyblade]*

I'm a wagoner today.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 31, 2010)

wagoning?
whats the reason for voting icyBlade?

We should also look at those who voted for Wormo again this phase


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

Give me a good reason for lynching me. Bandwagoning and being quiet is not a good reason. I've been more active than some of you


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 31, 2010)

icyBlade said:


> Give me a good reason for lynching me. Bandwagoning and being quiet is not a good reason. I've been more active than some of you



Well, quote all your posts in this thread. How many have any substance whatsoever?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

updated for page

1. Blaze --> Hustler
2. Mider T --> icyBlade
3. aiyanah --> St. Lucifer
5. Frango --> St. Lucifer
6. Eternal Fail --> St. Lucifer
7. Chibason --> St. Lucifer
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Trix13
10. Fireworks --> St. Lucifer
11. Rod --> 
13. shit --> icyBlade
14. Zabuza --> icyBlade
15. Tige321 --> St. Lucifer
16. Noitora --> icyBlade
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> St. Lucifer
19. Hustler --> St. Lucifer
20. Synn --> St. Lucifer
21. Amrun --> Trix13
24. Sajin --> icyBlade
25. Wez ★ --> icyBlade
26. Homestuck --> icyBlade
27. Petenshi --> icyBlade
28. NudeShroom --> St. Lucifer
29. icyBlade --> St. Lucifer
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> icyBlade
33. Toreno --> St. Lucifer
34. KBL --> icyBlade
35. Sitό -->
37. mmfx --> Trix13
38. Trix13 --> St. Lucifer
39. Atlantic Storm --> icyBlade

St. Lucifer - 13 votes
icyBlade - 11 votes
Trix13 - 3 votes
Wormodragon - 1 vote 
Hustler - 1 vote

2 players still to vote

phase ends in 6 hours


----------



## dream (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]*


----------



## icyBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Change vote lynch St. Lucifer]* Well I think I'm gonna go to sleep o.o. G'night


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

well we only need those 3 people to vote now so i can end this phase :33


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> well we only need those 3 people to vote now so i can end this phase :33


 Fireworks should be voting shortly, if he listened to me, anyway.


----------



## Hero (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Vote Lynch Lucifer] He's the devil. *


----------



## Petenshi (Dec 31, 2010)

Fireworks said:


> *[Vote Lynch Lucifer] He's the devil. *



Yeah, great reasoning to bandwagon someone.

/sarcasm


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm an angel >


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

updated. now it's just rod and mmfx, both i have not seen at all today. :/


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> updated. now it's just rod and mmfx, both i have not seen at all today. :/


 
You mean Sito and Rod, right ?


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You mean Sito and Rod, right ?



oh yeah my bad


----------



## rice (Dec 31, 2010)

*[Change Vote Lynch St. Lucifer]

* another one has begun


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah great. -_- I defended Worm and this is what I get. Why do the good guys always lose?


----------



## Jeroen (Dec 31, 2010)

St. Lucifer said:


> Ah great. -_- I defended Worm and this is what I get. Why do the good guys always lose?


 
Good guys, finish last. Remember that, remember it well.


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 31, 2010)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

aw fuck i can't end this phase early. rod and sito need to vote. it's so fucking close


----------



## rice (Dec 31, 2010)

modkill them. if they're mafia


----------



## Friday (Dec 31, 2010)

Extend it then. Most people are out enjoying the holiday anyway,


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

they both posted last day phase. on the next if they won't show i'll modkill them. but for now, there's still an hour and a half to go before i officially end this phase. so there's still time.


----------



## Jαmes (Dec 31, 2010)

St. Lucifer said:


> Extend it then. Most people are out enjoying the holiday anyway,



i'll consider that. but not more than another 4 hours. by that time celebrations should be well over and knowing their responsibilities of joining a mafia game, they should be doing what they can to _at least_ cast in a vote. but like i said, i will consider it. although i lean more towards ending the phase in an hour and 15 minutes' time.


----------



## Friday (Jan 1, 2011)

Aight it's fine. Guess it's my time to go after so much struggle to prove myself


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 1, 2011)

i'm really sorry lucifer but wormo really messed up this phase for you. however, it's only fair that the phase end now and rod and sito be up for modkilling if on the next day phase they still won't post and vote. 

i don't want anyone to think i'm favoring any team here but i gave only 12 hours extension and any more would be unfair. 

making the write-up now. 

will rep you lucifer once i'm not 24'ed. hope that's consolation enough for you


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Hustler
2. Mider T --> icyBlade
3. aiyanah --> St. Lucifer
5. Frango --> St. Lucifer
6. Eternal Fail --> St. Lucifer
7. Chibason --> St. Lucifer
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Trix13
10. Fireworks --> St. Lucifer
11. Rod --> 
13. shit --> icyBlade
14. Zabuza --> icyBlade
15. Tige321 --> St. Lucifer
16. Noitora --> icyBlade
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> St. Lucifer
19. Hustler --> St. Lucifer
20. Synn --> St. Lucifer
21. Amrun --> Trix13
24. Sajin --> icyBlade
25. Wez ★ --> icyBlade
26. Homestuck --> icyBlade
27. Petenshi --> icyBlade
28. NudeShroom --> St. Lucifer
29. icyBlade --> St. Lucifer
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Wormodragon
32. St. Lucifer --> icyBlade
33. Toreno --> St. Lucifer
34. KBL --> icyBlade
35. Sitό -->
37. mmfx --> Trix13
38. Trix13 --> St. Lucifer
39. Atlantic Storm --> icyBlade

St. Lucifer - 13 votes
icyBlade - 11 votes
Trix13 - 3 votes
Wormodragon - 1 vote 
Hustler - 1 vote


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 1, 2011)

_The sun is setting, and the decimated center of the city is littered with townspeople trying to salvage what's left of their homes. 

Typhon's destructive power is unbelievable. No wonder that monster is feared even by the immortals. 

But by now, the people are scared, the chaos has begun, and fingers are now pointed at who are to blame. 

Those fingers are currently collectively pointed at a shady woman, much like the demented marketer who claimed she saw something extraordinary at the alley earlier in the day. Only this woman is an outsider - nobody has ever seen her before. 

The crowd is once again gathered, like a pack of hungry and distraught vultures moving in for the kill. They need an outlet of their fright and fury. Here is that outlet so conveniently served to them on a silver platter. No one knows her. No one will miss her. 

The deified mortals have arrived now; they are carefully observing the woman who is observing them all intently as well. She does not seem intimidated, yet she seems hesitant. 

Heracles, Perseus, Achilles, and Minos flank her on all four sides, closing the circle, ever on guard. 

Athena has no choice, she bursts forth form her human shell and reveals herself. She is in complete battle armaments, hallowed and strengthened with and by divine prominence. 

"You arrogant scum of the Earth! You dare defy your gods!" She screams. 

Minos calmly but sternly replies, "You besmirch our faith and insults our prayers by your worldly lusts and passions! You are not fit to be called gods!" 

"You vile ingrate!"

Athena, quicker than sound, lunges at Minos and strikes at him with her heavenly sword. However, being a demi-god and former Judge of the Underworld, Minos is quick as well. 

He blocks the goddess' attack with his bulky gothic shield he hides well in his royal garments, and unsheathes his own long sword - made from the fires of the Underworld and imbued with the magics of the river Styx. 

He thrusts at Athena's breast but is sent flying when she goes under his feet and lifts them off the ground. She is, not surprisingly, physically overwhelming. 

Minos drops to the ground and sees a shining metal blade as Athena is halfway dealing her killing strike. She is interrupted by nimble Perseus who tackles her from behind and pins her briefly to the ground before he too is sent flying. 

By now, Heracles and Achilles have joined the melee. Ordinary mortals are not capable of this level of blinding speed and explosive strength combat, but these heroes are. Together, the four them eventually outmaneuver the disadvantaged god and strike her down until her godly blood is shed. 

Appalled and disbelieving at the sight of her own wounds, made possible only by enchanted weaponry, she collapses in a pool of her blood. 

Minos stands above her and gives here a pitiless glare. He chants the words to depart immortality - a feat his years in the Underworld have honed - and instructs Perseus to decapitate the body. This will free the divine soul and seal it in Hades' flames in the land down under. This Perseus does without hesitation. 

Zeus, powerless in the face of unprecedented circumstances and unaccounted for adversaries, turns away from the crowd and curses all human to agonizing death._

*St. Lucifer* [Athena], the Olympian Gods' Roleblocker, has been lynched

*[Day Phase 2 ends]

[Night Phase 2 begins]*​
*No more posting. Send me your night actions ASAP*​


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

_Tonight the warriors are restless. All around Edessa and even at its bondaries, sleep is elusive. Everyone knows this is only the beginning. Not only do they have the gods and the Titans to fear, that huge flying monster is out there too, biding its time, surely preparing to strike again. 

The deified mortals are all busy with affairs essential to the city and to their own. 

Psyche is in her tent, a gypsy tent by the looks of it. She sits on the ground in front of a rather odd colored fire - a tinge of purple. She is closing her eyes and concentrating on the environment. She is gifted with the ability to sense the presence of souls around her, although she does not know to whom they belong. 

'I have to take my chance,' she thinks. 'I cannot sit idly while my fellow heroes are actually fighting this battle.'

She speaks the incantations of her dreadful, deadly spell. The flame before her turns a deeper purple.

---------------------------------------------------------​
Inside a small, abandoned tavern near the deserted Edessian trade port, the gods reassemble. 

Only five of them remain. Zeus looks at each of his allies grimly. They can't certainly be losing this battle. That is beyond astronomically impossible. Yet here he is, without his commander, his daughter, and his brother. 

Anger is replaced with sadness, as Poseidon lays a hand on his brother's shoulder. "We will avenge them. That I promise you." And his look said it all. 

Poseidon dissolves into particles of vapor and exits the tavern toward the southern boundaries. The Titans will pay for their insolence. 

Zeus exits the tavern as well, leaving Apollo, Hephaestus, and Hermes to brood over their day's losses. 

He hasn't gone too far when, in the cover of night were his godly senses is unhindered by the fear of exposing himself, he feels the aura of a demi-god. It's close, and it's not alone. He narrows his eyes on the direction he knows he has to take and silently follows his nose. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
Hyperion watches Zeus enter the pub. He knows it is the Thundergod for the arrogant fool has decided not to conceal his divine aura. Luckily for him, he has remained cautious and hidden his. Now he knows the human face of the Lord of the Thunderbolt. He would divulge this information with his fellow Titans when they regroup. 

Zeus seems to have locked onto something - or someone. He stares at where Zeus has his eyes narrowed on. A beautiful young woman, no more than the ripe age of young adulthood is sitting on the bar drinking a mug of ale ever so callously. She has no idea she is in close proximity with a god and a Titan. 

Hyperion continues to watch Zeus make his way across the empty tables toward the beauty. He dreads the worst for her as he sees the Thundergod gather electric energy on his right palm. 

Unlike his Titan leader, Hyperion possesses a bit of sympathy for the helpless humans. 'I've got to do something,' he decides. 

And when Zeus, with no other witnesses other than the disguised Titan and the back of the pretty woman, with anger flaring in his eyes, exposes his lightning bolt and strikes at the unaware demi-god, Hyperion explodes in a spectacular yet blinding pulse of light in an attempt to distract Zeus. 

But the Thundergod is unstoppable at his full power and drives the lightning bolt through and through the woman's body. 

When the light, as suddenly as it appeared, trickles down to nothing, both god and Titan have disappeared. The bartender out back races toward the source of light he had just seen and screams, as Ariadne's lifeless body bears a large black, gaping hole where her heart once beat._

*Tige321* [Ariadne], the Nurse, has been thunderstruck by Zeus

_Meanwhile..._


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

_Vapors reform to the figure of Poseidon just outside a rickety village cottage at the southern end of Edessa. He had wandered all over town to pick up the auras of both the demi-gods and the Titans. 

"Two," he silently breathes. 

Indeed two Titans are inside the cottage at that very moment. 

Poseidon looks around and grins as he notices that the cottages around appear deserted. 

His trident forms beside him, the vapors in the air materializing it. He releases his aura and makes his presence known to the wretched Titans. 

Without a care for silent kill, he destroys the shabby cottage with a huge wave of crashing seawater that had erupted from the ground beneath him. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
Mnemosyne was concentrating, reading the minds of as many people in the city as she could, scanning them each for clues as to who was who. She had locked upon an individual who she believed was a threat to the Titans. 

Crius was with her, protecting his defenseless ally. Mnemosyne had gotten out of her trance-like state, and had said, "It is done. I've wiped his memory clean. He cannot function now." That was when both of them felt the crashing aura of a powerful god just outside their door. 

The crashing aura was followed by a crashing wave that instantly destroyed their erected cottage. The high-pressure wave would have blasted Mnemosyne into smithereens had Crius not created a protective barrier around her earlier when she did her Vanishing ability. 

And so she merely bounced off the wood and the stones and the ground once the wave hit. 

She looks around, dazed and disoriented, and finds the earth flooded and a mess. She spots Crius a few lengths to her east and hurries toward him - he seems a bit weakened. Of course, the attacks of the gods were beyond ordinary power. 

Just as she is about to reach the momentarily stunned Crius, Poseidon appears between them. He had abandoned his human form and is now towering above her on his kraken-like body with his humongous shining trident. 

Mnemosyne knows she could not hope to defeat him, and resigns to the fates. 

But the death blow never came. Only a hollow sound and a whiff of cold breeze and the clang of metal against stone. 

She looks up and the flood is gone. Poseidon is retching and clutching his throat. Neither she, nor the strangling god, comprehends what is happening. 

Poseidon's body finally topples over and, first twitching and wriggling and eventually lying stiff, dissolves one last time into harmless, colorless water. 

The same cold breeze, now carrying Poseidon's screaming soul, brushes past the Titan and carries itself off to the skies._

*Atlantic Storm* [Poseidon], the Olympian Gods' Deputy Assassin had his soul sucked out by the Druid's Soul Sacrifice spell

_Furthermore_


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

_On opposite sides of the city, two powerful beings are casting their own brand of magic. 

Asclepius reaches into his own intestines through his naked abdomen with nothing but his bare hands and retrieves a piece of his colon. He does not wince in pain but is adamant in sending his first plague. 

It will sweep the streets in search for the one unlucky individual he had felt was threatening to destroy this city. 

He crushes that colonic piece and wraps it in papyrus. He then burns the wrapped gut and sprays the ashes around him in a circle. 

He meditates, as a dark red smoke forms from the ashes into a small cloud that resembles red locusts. 

This, he controls to move. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
On the other hand, Coeus is busy laying down his stone tablet, which will pick up magic in the air for him to use in his own advantage. 

The setup is quite complex, taking him some time to finish it. Yet, here it stands now, aglow under the dim forest canopy. 

He concentrates on the surroundings and falls silent. The stone goes to work, and after what seems like an eternity, gives him a symbol he knows immediately is the red plague. 

"This plague will be your death, Asclepius. Your own creation, or rather, Apollo's creation, you should not have tinkered with," he jests. 

He closes his eyes now and searches for the plague. He finds it and changes it direction. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
Asclepius doesn't understand. He had lost control of his plague, and he doesn't see it in his mind anymore. 

"What's going on?" he asks himself as he looks around nervously. 

He hears a steadily increasing buzz, and knows he is doomed. 

The red plague cloud descends upon his screaming and thrashing body without mercy. 

Miles away, Coeus is enjoying himself wickedly.

---------------------------------------------------------​
The leader of the Titans is having his own expedition outside the walls of Edessa and into the high mountains of Thessaly just outside its borders.

He had followed Typhon immediately after it fled from the town square. Now he finds the monster asleep in a cave even bigger than his own gigantic form. 

Destroying this monster will take his true form and a lot of skill. Zeus himself only barely managed to defeat it. 

He bursts forth into the cave in his giant body and tackles the sleeping storm giant. However, he had been fooled. Typhon had been waiting for him all along. 

A mighty battle rages through the mountain ranges and results in catastrophic earthquakes. The tremors are large and even reaches Edessa - destroying it further than it already is. 

But the battle faces a swift time out when Cronus punctures Typhon's massive armored chest with his rock hard fist. The storm giant howls in pain and releases a volcanic explosion that sends Cronus flying. 

Typhon takes this chance and once again flees, bleeding from the inside._

[Typhon] the Serial Killer, has been wounded by the Titan leader Cronus

_Fleeing for his life, Aristaeus steers his flying contraption away from the volcanic explosion behind him, not daring to look back. 

He had also found Typhon's lair and had wanted to trap it within its cave with another brilliant invention of his. But when he was trying to set it up beneath the cave's opening he had heard a roar and felt the ground dance beneath him.

He decided to get as far away as he could, fearing the monster had awakened in a tantrum. So much for his elaborate invention._

*[Night Phase 2 ends]

[Day Phase 3 begins]*​


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

doctor better not die 

and olympians are losing to others  we'll win when the two mafias kill each other  come on Olympians, get rid of the titans for us


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

Olympian Goda are getting raped.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

Seriously, we need to take out some Titans, though...


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2011)

The Olympians are getting rapped.  :rofl

Not sure that its a good thing.  

Titans must either be lucky as hell or incredibly good players.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mider T]*


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

The roles and writeups are too friking confusing 

Elborate Blaze kun


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, Blaze, wat do?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

James your write up sound epic sadly I lack quiet a bit of knowledge on them.

By the way someone can post small summary of the event that should help.

@Hustler and Amrun-Half random half instinctive


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2011)

Olympians must be feeling pretty shitty, townspeople caught up in a slaughter, titans laughing behind the scenes.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

I just think he has some good role not sure for who though.


----------



## Magic (Jan 2, 2011)

Blaze said:


> James your write up sound epic sadly *I lack quiet a bit of knowledge on them.
> *
> By the way someone can post small summary of the event that should help.
> 
> @Hustler and Amrun-Half random half instinctive



*go to school *


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Blaze said:


> James your write up sound epic sadly I lack quiet a bit of knowledge on them.
> 
> *By the way someone can post small summary of the event that should help.
> *
> @Hustler and Amrun-Half random half instinctive



Yes please 

Lol is the cop still alive?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, it seems like so much happens each phase.

The Town has a good chance to take this one if things keep going our way.

edit: Really good game you have here, James.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*

Basing this off how many times his name appears when I get sent msgs telling me a day/night phase begin. But it's showed up with the Olympian scum as of lately.  *

*Doing this mainly so I don't forget to vote **


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

BlackSmoke said:


> *go to school *


I know basic knowledge not need more then that but summary helps. 

God of war theme sounds good for a mafia game.
/random thought


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*
> 
> Basing this off how many times his name appears when I get sent msgs telling me a day/night phase begin. But it's showed up with the Olympian scum as of lately.  *
> 
> *Doing this mainly so I don't forget to vote **



I'll go with this until something better turns up, just in case.

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*
wheeeeee!
since I took everyone off my ignore list, I don't know who to vote for


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

Bandwagon already? 

I'm with Blaze even though I don't have solid proof so *[VOTE LYNCH MIDER T]* incase I miss the phase later


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MIDER T]*



I'll go with Blaze's choice.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*
> 
> Basing this off how many times his name appears when I get sent msgs telling me a day/night phase begin. But it's showed up with the Olympian scum as of lately.  *
> 
> *Doing this mainly so I don't forget to vote **



i send those pms to everybody  

but now i have to leave. will return in a couple or so hours.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't get why you're so suspicious of toreno, Homestuck
seems to me you're drawing crazy conclusions from thin air


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Really strange thing to say, for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. You must be more familiar with the names of the olympian players than most people are, in order to notice that.
> 
> ...




Everyone's familiar with Olympian names. Half of them turned up dead.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)

number 2 seems like you're seizing on a tiny detail just to have something, anything to back you up
it's not any better of a rationalization than picking a random name from the pm jomes sent you


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

It's clearly not the best thing to base a vote on, but the clues in this game's write ups confuse me so I have nothing better to go on.

Both original vote and my vote stated that it was a placeholder vote until something better comes along.


I'm sincerely hoping something does.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)

why am I trying to discredit you when you're taking away votes from the person I voted for?
hmmmmmmmmm
cuz I voted for him! and leading something on somebody new based on nothing when we've already got two bandwagons like that already is ridiculous


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah.  It kind of defeats the purpose of voting if everyone votes for the same person.


I'll probably end up changing my vote by end of phase anyway.  I'm hoping we get more clues.

Also, we don't have to TRY to discredit Toreno's.  The weakness of the vote for gr8 destroyer is self evident.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd rather have a flimsy reason for bandwagoning than no reason at all.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)

because gr8 destroyer has like no posts ITT
I at least know that much
laying low scum must die


----------



## Chibason (Jan 2, 2011)

Going for the one I'm most suspicious of-
*
[Vote Lynch Mider T]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Going for the one I'm most suspicious of-
> *
> [Vote Lynch Mider T]*




Why are you suspicious of him?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

shit said:


> because gr8 destroyer has like no posts ITT
> I at least know that much
> laying low scum must die


Gr8 destroyer has 3 post people who also have 3 post are synn, Fireworks, Noitora and Zabuza

Actaully nudeshroom has 2 post along with Rod


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)

but I like nudeshroom and rod as people


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)

fucking vote like I say wtf


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

^

Sito has one post..he should be modkilled.


----------



## shit (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

Blaze said:


> ^
> 
> Sito has one post..he should be modkilled.



Yeah srry was busy with stuff, grandpa in mexico died and yeah, thats over tho. 

If i could still be in this, 

*[VOTE LYNCH MIDER T]*

since people were bandwagoning him and imma read all pages to see if i change it


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

^Oh, sorry about that.  

Hopefully the guys I mentioned start being active here.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2011)

So why am I being suspected all of a sudden?  I've seen somebody ask for a reason but none was given.


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

^idk, i only voted since i guess there was a wagon going on. ill change when im done reading all this.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 2, 2011)

Why are there votes for T Milder, I can't see anything suspect about him unless I gravely missed something?

The first vote for T Milder was without explanation from Blaze, seems like an attempt at a mafia bandwagon.

*[VOTE LYNCH BLAZE]* god help me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

Forget God..you're so wrong it's not even funny.














...ok it's a little funny.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 2, 2011)

A tad funny?


----------



## Sito (Jan 2, 2011)

^lol
okay went through most of it, my final judgment is 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*

Ill go with homestucks suspicions, and if he does end up being mafia, ill be suspicious to shit and amrun since they tried to protect toreno from homestuck by saying homestuck has no real reasons when they themselves are voting for someone with almost no reasons at all.


----------



## mmfx (Jan 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH icyBlade]*

Since everyone's voting pretty randomly atm.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 2, 2011)

Mider T said:


> So why am I being suspected all of a sudden?  I've seen somebody ask for a reason but none was given.



I looked at your posts. You're keeping a very low profile. You had 5 total posts in the thread.

These were your first 3 posts-


Mider T said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*





Mider T said:


> *[VOTE wormodragon]*





Mider T said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*



You don't say much..Then this one seemed like a Mafia thing to say-



Mider T said:


> Olympians must be feeling pretty shitty, *townspeople caught up in a slaughter*, *titans laughing behind the scenes*.



I've gotten a little better at finding mafia scum I think. Basically, it's half random half instinct.

It's still very early in the phase though. Toreno has that mafia potential also.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2011)

no day kills yet 
inb4 the daily slaughter

someone state the reasons for the Mider, Toreno and Gr8 votes


----------



## Toreno (Jan 2, 2011)

My vote toward Gr8 was random and a joke...


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2011)

I stand by that conviction too

*[[VOTE LYNCH icyBlade]*

I don't see where your logic connects


----------



## Synn (Jan 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*

keeps on following bandwagons


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2011)

all the same Mider has been flying under the radar

might as well finish what was started last phase

*[vote lynch icyBlade]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

_The day rises to the stench of death and rubble. What the monster Typhon had not touched, the rumbling earthquakes of the night finished off. 

All around people are screaming. Little children alone in the streets outside their homes crying either alone or beside the pinned bodies of their dead parents. There is so much chaos and destruction. The town square had been lit aflame by the torches that surrounded it that night. Once the roof collapsed it ignited and burned through the rest of the wooden structure. 

The trickle of tears and blood flows simultaneously. The air is humid and grim. They could not have expected this much damage this soon. 

But the governor had. Minos strays surveying the city that had until yesterday glowed brightly under the summer sun. Now it lies in fresh ruins. 

Themis is on the prowl. She knows Justice is on her side. 'These mortals deserved this disaster for defying the immortals,' she thought. But these petty humans are not her problem - it is the wretched gods that still walk among these dejected insects with four limbs. 

Not one face is with hope, not one face shows caution - only stark unquenchable resignation. But wait, who is this mortal coming out of that old abandoned tavern portside? 

He looks wary, springing even, not in joy, but in nerves, and Themis feels it. 

Her pulse quickens. She cannot be this lucky. She had defeated two gods ever since she was freed from that abysmal pit. But here she is, eyes locked on another god. "Justice is on my side."

The human does not lower his guard, and he seems to sense the drawing Titan. He carefully looks around, and sniffs the air. 

Apollo knows he is being hunted. He catches the eyes of a mortal woman with greedy eyes approaching him. That impudent Titan doesn't even hide her presence anymore. 

He runs - glides more like it - back inside the old tavern. Themis races after him. Inside is a shamble, tables dusty and overturned all around, the wooden flooring potholed all throughout. But she does not pay the place any mind. She heightens her senses and finds the god of Music and Healing up on the second floor landing. 

She leaps toward him and procures her scale mid-flight. Apollo procures his own weapon - his famed golden bow. Already loaded with a fiery arrow, he points at Themis' head, right between the eyes. 

But the raised scales had already tipped, the left outweighing the right. 

Apollo lets go. The flaming arrow would most definitely destroy her along with the tavern. He had imbued his fiery will onto that shot. 

But the arrow never strikes Themis. It never strikes anything for that matter. For the Goddess of Divine Law and Order had given her decree - of lunatic justice. 

Apollo goes numb, he doesn't notice the bloody arm protruding from his soaking chest. Not until he looks down and sees. His eyes bulge, and his gut bursts out, as one by one, his anatomy fails him - spectacularly. 

Themis enjoys the bloodbath, revels in the god's gruesome end. Yes, Justice is on her side. Justice is on her side._

*shit* [Apollo], the Olympian Gods' Mafia Doctor, has been dismembered by the Titan Assassin Themis

*[Day Phase continues]​*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

lol shit. 





I kind of feel sorry for the olympians...there getting more then raped.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

_Achilles is restless. This isn't what he had in mind when he agreed to come here. He had envisioned a glorious feast for him once he brings to the mayor the head of Zeus. He saw rose petals showering him in resplendent awe and admiration. He saw the city streets filled with the crowd, roaring in applause and occasionally showing him their virgins' bountiful bosom. 

"Not this." Not this nightmare. Not the blood and the smashed in skulls; the twisted heaps of once living, breathing brothers and fathers and sisters and lovers; not the piles of rock and rubble and the fires that consume them. 

He can't stand the turmoil. He runs. And he runs. To the forest due west. To clear his head. 

He does not stop running until the dust is replaced by leaves. The damp air of death is replaced by cool refreshing green life. 

He begins to calm down and regains his composure. That was all he needed. Some bit of fresh air. 

But there is a rustle. And he catches a glint of something unnatural reflected in the sunlight. He assumes his battle stance. 'Ambush?' he thought. Carefully, he moves forward, observing all his surroundings at once. 

Then he sees it, an arrow. It whizzes through the trees in front of him and comes to rest at a nearby tree. Achilles doesn't see at first - it seemed all a blur - but the arrow has something pinned between it and the tree it struck. 

A buck. 

He spins his gaze on the direction where the arrow came from. Emerging from the shrubs is an elfish man. Otherworldly would be the term, but not futuristic. He looked natural, like he was a species of the forest. 

The man slowly approaches, but there is no trace of apprehension, surprise, not hostility in his expression. There is only plain indifference. 

Achilles waits, his striking hand at the ready. They stare. 

The "elf" reaches him and does not break eye contact. Until he passes the armed Achilles and proceeds to his game. 

Achilles does not understand what came upon him the seconds after that. He saw the elfish man turn his gaze away from him and felt a surge of hatred and some other feeling he could not put his finger on. He saw his sword rise and swing down at the man's broad back. 

He remembers feeling a great rush of power, egged on by a forceful angry roar. 

Those three seconds went by so slowly, frame by frame. He does not understand it. 

But before him now, where once he saw one dead, is two. The sprawled man is glowing; a celestial glow. If Achilles studied the stars and happened to glance at them the following night, he would notice a missing constellation._

*Trix13* [Orion], the Survivor, has been back-slashed by the Vigilante Achilles

*[Day Phase continues]​*


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 2, 2011)

Random bandwagon again 

I'll trust Blaze on this one, I think he knows what he's doing  
*[Vote lynch Mider T]*


----------



## MSAL (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn, the Olympians are getting taken out bigtime by the Titans. The Titans havnt been touched yet.

I dont really have any clues, but im prepared to go with what happened last phase.

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

updated for page 

1. Blaze --> Mider T
2. Mider T --> icyBlade
3. aiyanah --> Mider T
5. Frango --> icyBlade
6. Eternal Fail --> Mider T
7. Chibason --> Mider T
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Mider T
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> 
14. Zabuza --> 
16. Noitora --> Blaze
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> icyBlade
20. Synn --> icyBlade
21. Amrun --> The Gr8 Destroyer
24. Sajin --> 
25. Wez ★ --> icyBlade 
26. Homestuck --> Toreno 
27. Petenshi --> 
28. NudeShroom --> 
29. icyBlade --> Mider T
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Toreno
33. Toreno --> The Gr8 Destroyer
34. KBL --> 
35. Sitό --> Mider T
37. mmfx --> icyBlade

Mider T - 7 votes
icyBlade - 6 votes
The Gr8 Destroyer - 2 votes
Toreno - 2 votes
Blaze - 1 vote 

7 players still to vote


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm gonna follow Blaze on this one.

*[VOTE LYNCH MIDER T]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 2, 2011)

Mider has barely said anything this game
just flying under the radar

*[change vote lynch Mider T]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 2, 2011)

Themis is raping. 

*[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*

Was suspicious of you for a while and just then you simply ignored the fact that people are voting for you and just jumped on another bandwagon.


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 2, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Themis is raping.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ICYBLADE]*
> 
> Was suspicious of you for a while and just then you simply ignored the fact that people are voting for you and just jumped on another bandwagon.



What? I didn't ignore anything.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 2, 2011)

A good number of people have voted for you this phase. Then again, you might just be a Townie who is hoping it will all just go away.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

_The whole in his chest is not pouring blood anymore. Neither does the sting bother him. But his anger is only beginning to intensify. 

"How dare that Titan wound me!" he roared. It shattered the mountaintops. 

Cronus' gall to face the fury of the storm-giant heightened Typhon's already explosive temper. 

He releases a guttural scream that sends Edessa blood-drained pale. 

Typhon takes flight, stretching his whole body so that he appears several times larger. His massive dragon wings creates tornadoes in his wake as he heads for the battlefield city.

----------------------------------------------------------​
The citizens of Edessa all reach a standstill. That monstrous howl had drained them the energy to run. It is coming, they all know. That monster that had destroyed their beloved homeland is returning to pound them all to dust and grind their bones into its acidic stomach. 

Even the Titans and the remaining gods shriveled in fear deep in their throats. They knew that perhaps even with all of them combined, the storm-giant would finish them all off, perhaps except for Zeus himself.

But they are all prepared nevertheless, none the more so than Themis, who continued to believe that Justice was on her side. 

She cleans herself up with by altering her human form. She no longer resembles a grown woman, but a softspoken virgin. 

She is excited as she hastily walks toward the town center, where she was certain Typhon would make his return. No one seems to notice her amidst the motionless bodies of the townspeople. 

Only when Typhon's humongous form appears from behind the mountains do the people return to their senses sets hell loose upon themselves. They scuttle and run and dash and hide - anything to get away. 

All but fearless, deluded Themis. 

Typhon reaches the town center where the ants are hurrying back to their hills. There is one ant, however, that is not running. It stares at him. "Interesting," Typhon growls. 

Themis is not hiding her aura, and every god is made aware of her presence. A good distance away, Zeus watches timidly. He does not want to face Typhon now. That storm-giant looks centuries' worth of imprisonment more menacing and powerful. 

Themis calmly takes out her bent scales. She raises them slowly, confident that Justice will side her once more. However, she realizes with horror that the right scale now outweighs the left. This does not look good.

She trembles, and fixes her stare at her scales, wishing silently but desperately that they will shift back. But they don't, and she even more slowly shifts her gaze at the looming monster before her. 

Typhon laughs manically, and raises his giant fists - a hundred of them. They all together smash the tiny Themis like the ant she rightfully is. The shockwave of the impact was unbelievable. It created a crater as big as Cronus himself, enough to bury a thousand elephants. Themis' shattered remains, not surprisingly, exist no more._

*Hustler* [Themis], the Titans' Assassin has been smashed by Typhon the Serial Killer

*[Day Phase continues]​*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea, I'm so glad Hustler was mafia. I suspected and voted for him last phase but lucifer turned out mafia so I kind of gave up.

Well done sk. I laughed at you last phase but you done it right this phase.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 2, 2011)

Hustler. Sly little fuck.


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea, Hustler seemed to be rather quiet...


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

i think we should commend hustler for an exceptional mafia play. three rival mafia daykills in a row and on the first three days too. simply amazing leo.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

True. I was amazed by it as well. Perfect at what he did...big thumbs up from me.

Bigthumbsup.img


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 2, 2011)

You did do awesome, Leo-Sama. 

_Too_ awesome.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 2, 2011)

My nakamas will avenge me SK 

Thanks guys , was really good game for me and plenty of luck  .

Awesome game James


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 2, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH THE GR8 DESTROYER]*
> 
> Basing this off how many times his name appears when I get sent msgs telling me a day/night phase begin. But it's showed up with the Olympian scum as of lately.  *
> 
> *Doing this mainly so I don't forget to vote **



 you know you can only pm 10 people at a time right

ok with that said you do realize my name is "The" Gr8 Destroyer.  In otherwords it begins with a "T" as well.  We are gonna get slaughtered by the mafia unless we start paying better attention to the posting instead of going off on some whims. 

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 2, 2011)

Must admit that was terrible reason to vote for gr8 destroyer Toreno whether you're mafia or a townie...


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 2, 2011)

I was suspicious of Toreno earlier in the game but regardless of his reasons, he needs balls to start a bandwagon as Mafia. It's a risky move that always pays off.


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2011)

So a Titan goes down.  

Excellent.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

fail don't forget to vote. the earlier you all cast your votes the better. coz i'll be a busy camper tomorrow


----------



## dream (Jan 2, 2011)

I already voted.

learn spanish


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> I already voted.
> 
> learn spanish



must've missed that


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 2, 2011)

This game goes quick.  And yeah I haven't posted much, this game seems to pass by while I'm asleep.

*[VOTE MIDER T]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Mider T
2. Mider T --> icyBlade
3. aiyanah --> Mider T
5. Frango --> Mider T
6. Eternal Fail --> Mider T
7. Chibason --> Mider T
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Mider T
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> Mider T
14. Zabuza --> Mider T
16. Noitora --> Blaze
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> icyBlade
20. Synn --> icyBlade
21. Amrun --> Toreno
24. Sajin --> Toreno
25. Wez ★ --> icyBlade 
26. Homestuck --> Toreno 
27. Petenshi --> 
28. NudeShroom --> Mider T
29. icyBlade --> Mider T
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Toreno
33. Toreno --> The Gr8 Destroyer
34. KBL --> aiyanah
35. Sitό --> Mider T
37. mmfx --> icyBlade

Mider T - 11 votes
icyBlade - 5 votes
Toreno - 4 votes
The Gr8 Destroyer - 1 vote
Blaze - 1 vote 
aiyanah - 1 vote

2 players still to vote

will extend this phase to 32 hours since i'm a busy fuck today  14 hours to go. unless of course everyone votes now then it'll end now


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 2, 2011)

[Vote lynch Mider T]
We ain't going nowhere if we stay like this.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Toreno]*

At least there is a reason for this one. Other wagons feel too random.


----------



## KBL (Jan 2, 2011)

*[VOTE MIDER T]*


----------



## Rod (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn, made it just in time I think.

Sorry, James and everyone else, had problems in PC and could ony fix after holidays' travel. >.>'

So need to catch up

*[VOTE TO LYNCH MIDER T]*


----------



## rice (Jan 2, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE TO LYNCH MIDER T]*

I've voted before, right?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 2, 2011)

CRAP.  Shit was mafia... This makes me look terrible!



The fuck... I really messed myself up here.  I'm not mafia but I might think I was if I was someone else.


*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH TORENO]* as retribution.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> Mider has barely said anything this game
> just flying under the radar
> 
> *[change vote lynch Mider T]*



Why do you keep saying that?  I don't have the least amount of posts in this thread.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 2, 2011)

_"Tasty! Very tasty!" Typhon laughs even more maniacally. The Titan was a sweet delicacy after his first two pieces of meat. Even sweeter that he's avenged the hole in his chest. "That'll teach you Titans to know your place!" 

Then he takes flight again, surveying the damage he's caused, and it brings him ecstasy. No, he will not utterly devastate this pile of carcasses of a city. Not today. He will devour it slowly, feed off the people's fear and hopelessness, inhale the stench of death. 

He gives another deafening roar and retreats to the mountains. 

----------------------------------------------------------​
Zeus is distraught. He should never have left the other Olympian Gods alone. He gravely underestimated the power of bitter vengeance. 

He returns to the tavern and finds it empty, save for the unmistakable remains of Apollo's human body. 

Insatiable rage simmers dangerously close to its limit, only the feeling of sadness keeps it in balance. 

His brothers are dead, his son, his daughter. Perhaps not entirely dead as they are immortal, but formless, their souls trapped elsewhere, their fates even to him unknown. 

"You will all pay," he swears. And he proceeds to the town square where he sees the wretched hag Themis smashed to bits by the storm-giant he is not anymore certain he could take on. 

Fortunately, that demon giant is arrogant, and so left the city with a huge hole in its middle. 

Slowly, the deified mortals, led by no other than the son he once recognized as his most precious divine fruit Heracles, approaches the crater and surveys the scene. Perseus, his other son, is with him, along with the Greek without any loyalties Achilles. 

Zeus is overwhelmed with regret and fear and sadness and anger all boiled into one uncontrollable gush of power. 

His eyes glow as a huge thundercloud forms over the crater. Zeus bellows and lets go of the emotions that are hounding him. 

A thick, screaming, bolt of lightning crashes down upon Heracles and surges through his whole body. 

The blinding strike does not end yet, it continues to bear down upon the deified mortal. 

When exhaustion creeps upon Zeus, he calms down and the bolt of lightning thins down into nothing. 

Zeus disappears in a flash of electricity, striking the few mortals who have witnessed him in stunned awe and blowing up their fragile bodies. 

The crater is even deeper now. The bolt had blasted Perseus and Achilles away. They landed at either side of the crater. Heracles' body was smoking, but intact. 

Not even the mighty thunderbolt can defeat him. He stands slowly and feels the surge of power from his divine father himself coursing through his veins._

[Heracles] was struck down but not dead by the Olympian God Zeus

*[Day Phase continues]*​


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 3, 2011)

^Does someone just enjoy writing these?


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2011)

Ah shit.  So the Olympians know who Heracles is.  Lets hope that they don't lead us into lynching him.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2011)

yes someone truly does


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 3, 2011)

Why aiyanah?


----------



## KBL (Jan 3, 2011)

After seeing some of her posts i don't trust her.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 3, 2011)

Which and why?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 3, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not again...

This is just laughable.


Eternal Fail said:


> Ah shit.  So the Olympians know who Heracles is.  Lets hope that they don't lead us into lynching him.


lol did you even read the last phase. You should already know who it is.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2011)

3 hours to end phase.


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2011)

Did my brothers in arms just pull retarded shit and attack a pretty much confirmed bulletproof?


GOD

FUCKING


DAMMIT GUYS


ARE YOU RETARDED?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 3, 2011)

lol Olympian's


----------



## Amrun (Jan 3, 2011)

I would not be proud to be Olympian in this game.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 3, 2011)

Didi said:


> Did my brothers in arms just pull retarded shit and attack a pretty much confirmed bulletproof?
> 
> 
> GOD
> ...


HAHAHA they must be on crack...or some good shit. 


aiyanah said:


> lol Olympian's





Amrun said:


> I would not be proud to be Olympian in this game.


No one should be..considering there numbers every kill is important and they wasted it.

Still, I hope everyone has voted I want this phase to end.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Mider T
2. Mider T --> icyBlade
3. aiyanah --> Mider T
5. Frango --> Mider T
6. Eternal Fail --> Mider T
7. Chibason --> Mider T
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Mider T
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> Mider T
14. Zabuza --> Mider T
16. Noitora --> Blaze
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> icyBlade
20. Synn --> icyBlade
21. Amrun --> Toreno
24. Sajin --> Toreno
25. Wez ★ --> icyBlade 
26. Homestuck --> Toreno 
27. Petenshi --> 
28. NudeShroom --> Mider T
29. icyBlade --> Mider T
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Toreno
33. Toreno --> The Gr8 Destroyer
34. KBL --> aiyanah
35. Sitό --> Mider T
37. mmfx --> icyBlade

Mider T - 11 votes
icyBlade - 5 votes
Toreno - 4 votes
The Gr8 Destroyer - 1 vote
Blaze - 1 vote 
aiyanah - 1 vote

Fireworks and Petenshi have not voted. 

closing phase now


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 3, 2011)

_The Thundergod's power is coursing through Heracles' whole body. It appears that the moment he was struck down by Zeus, his divine blood had absorbed a bit of the god's power. How long it will last, nobody has an inkling of an idea. But Heracles knows he needs to put it to good use. 

Zeus' aura Heracles now feels. The very lightning bolts his father wields are now linking them together inexplicably. 

With utmost clarity he feels Zeus' presence. 

"I see you, Father." In a flash, Heracles disappears, leaving behind a trail of electric sparks that shock the air around him. 

He arrives at the northern area of Edessa, where the buildings are not yet in total irreparable damage. He finds Zeus there, waiting for him at the other end of the street. 

"My son," Zeus remarks, "It was a mistake to entrust my seed to a mortal woman."

"It was a mistake to allow your lust to cloud your judgment," Heracles interrupts. "A mistake that will cost you your life."

Zeus laughs albeit timidly. "I am immortal. You cannot strike me down."

Heracles responds with a roll of thunder overhead. Dark clouds are forming rapidly, snakes of lightning animating them darkly. The wind is picking up, and the air is literally electrifying. Tension is mounting and Heracles feels the joy of his life. Nothing can compare to the pure bliss of finally standing on equal grounds against the mightiest of the gods. 

The showdown begins. 

Zeus forms a formidable bolt of lightning and throws it accurately at his son. Heracles forces out his chest and takes the bolt head-on. It actually bounces off him and fissures the ground beside him. 

Heracles runs and creates a whirl of electrically charged air around him, creating a sort of force field. He draws his sword and strikes. Zeus catches it barehanded. 

The Thundergod releases a roar and several bolts of lightning rain down from the clouds upon Heracles. 

The pain is incredible. Searing pain everywhere. Heracles feels as if his flesh is being torn apart from his limbs. He is weakened, but his divine blood and his father's own power inside him protects him from getting wounded. 

He pushes against the pain and strength of his father's unnatural hand. He gives Zeus a good left hook to the bottom jaw. But Zeus remains stone hard. 

The Thundergod heaves and throws the weakened Heracles down to the ground. 

What happens afterward is a blurry exchange of blows and thunderstrikes. Nothing succumbing to his father's power, Heracles gets up and charges again, at the speed of light. 

Zeus responds with an equally blinding speed tackle. They roll to the ground, emitting high energy streaks of electricity that smash and cut up the surrounding landmarks. 

After a godly brawl that seemed to last an eternity, Heracles finally deals the death blow. 

Zeus was pinned to the ground when he attempted to strike his son with the bolt he formed in his right hand. Heracles had evaded the downward strike and had grabbed his fathers robes, pulling him down as he evaded. 

With all the remaining strength left in him, Heracles shouts and rapidly forms a gigantic lightning bolt with both hands clenched together in a hammer fist. 

His final blow is imbued with godly power and human will. No being could have survived that unstoppable strike. The charged bash cuts right through Zeus from head to toe, piercing the ground and splitting the earth in two where it hit. The lightning energy is so devastating that Edessa is literally halved. 

The lightning burst digsdeeper than the deepest trench and actually reaches the Earth's core. A mega fissure is the result, followed by a static outburst that shocks every Edessian temporarily into syncope. 

----------------------------------------------------------​
When the citizens of Edessa (and even the Titans and remaining gods) came to, they are greeted by a cheerful sunny sky and a beautiful weather. 

The stark contrast to the beauty is the horrendous gap in the earth where before was half the city. 

Heracles stands on one side, staring into the molten mantle below him. He clutches his father's human head in his hand, and feels the power within him slowly but steadily fade away._

*Mider T* [Zeus], the Olympian Gods' Godfather/Assassin has been lynched

*[Day Phase 3 ends]

[Night Phase 3 begins]*

*No more posting. Send your night actions to me ASAP.*​


----------



## Didi (Jan 3, 2011)

BEING IMMORTAL GODS SURE IS FUN IN THIS GAME


----------



## Friday (Jan 3, 2011)

The Olympians are supposed to overthrow the Titans!

Guess this is a spinoff. 

Good luck to my comrades that are left.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2011)

oh my god Olympians


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 4, 2011)

_The skies are clear and joyous over Edessa. No matter the ruin, no matter the decay, spirits are uplifted, albeit nervously. Yes, they are now free from the clutches of blind servitude to a god who was no better than the best mortal man. 

Amidst the crumbling earth there are sighs of relief and sleep finally arrests the townsfolk. 

However, the night sky and the twinkling stars hold no rest for the incessant slaughter. Hephaestus and Hermes are still in the city, keeping as low a profile as they possibly can even under the darkness that blankets them. 

The Blacksmith God is carefully making his way toward the more abandoned side of town, hoping to gather more information on his new targets - the Titans. His anger over the humans is no longer his priority. The biggest threat now is those looming giants that have been extremely potent in their kills. 

He decides to risk sensing around for the aura of a Titan. "Just a trickle," he whispers. Unexpectedly, he finds one - a strong one at that. Apparently the defeat of Zeus has left the Titans rather complacent. 

This is the perfect opportunity to begin his rightful vengeance. 

Mnemosyne appears to be humming to herself, delighted that she could now lower her guard and breathe easy that the Lord of the Thunderbolt is no longer among them. 

That is her mistake. 

Inside her makeshift tent - a piece of large cloth she hung over two erected poles of wood - a fire is gently dancing. Her silhouette is clear against the plain cloth tent. 

Hephaestus sheds his mortal form and swiftly releases his divine aura, but on a mere impulse so as not to risk detection should there be more Titans about. 

That impulse propels him through and through the Titan's meager shelter. In a single godly dash, he slices the form of the Goddess of Memory, cutting her cleanly in half and sealing her soul inside his bastard metallurgy.

His sword aglow with the essence of divinity, Hephaestus shrinks back into the darkness._

*icyBlade* [Mnemosyne], the Titans' Vanisher, has been sliced in two by the Olympian God Hephaestus

_At the center of town..._


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 4, 2011)

_Cronus is overjoyed to the point of mania. Although he would have savored crushing the Thundergod with his own powerful hands, the defeat of Zeus nonetheless is euphoria. 

Finally, the gods will now know their proper place. Cronus is confident the mortals won’t stand a chance against them now. He knows the Titans stand unopposed. Typhon is a different matter, but he had wounded the storm-giant and it is not of real concern to him. 

In his erratic joy, he decides to toy with his little human puppets of entertainment. He pays the center of town a visit and releases his disguise, displaying his huge, monstrous form to all wide eyes laying witness. 

Renewed screams tear through the night and rekindle the fear that had momentarily been quieted. Cronus’ ear-shattering jowl of ecstasy wakes the deified mortals into action. 

Heracles, weakened from the battle against his father, is rendered virtually useless, as Cronus easily slaps him away. He smashes into the brick wall of a half-blown house. 

Perseus’ fate is the same, although his landing is more, shall we say, elevated – on a big Oak tree. 

Achilles releases his arrow at Cronus’ eye, but the giant bends the dimensions around him and distrots the fabric of space-time itself. He appears, disappears, and reappears continually in a cycle that is dizzying. 

The mortals are disoriented, and they struggle to see a being so monstrously powerful they could only hope to detect. 

“Enough fun and games,” they all heard Cronus snarl.

He then refracts the available light before him and manipulates it in a way that resembles a laser beam. It is pointed right at Aeolus, who had exited his shelter with the rest of the deified mortals in the attempt to slay the great Titan. 

The beam of refracted lights hits him – he grotesquely contorts automatically, the people could here bones breaking and insides blowing up as his body is overwhelmed by the distorting physics that has occupied it. No one could have stopped such a frighteningly unstoppable power._

*mmfx* [Aeolus], the Cop, has been contorted by the Titan Cronus

*[Night Phase 3 ends]

[Day Phase 4 begins]​*


----------



## icyBlade (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, I'm glad I'm not an olympian . I feel pretty sad for 'em.

Good game


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

I knew icyBlade was a Titan, been voting him for _so_ long.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2011)

Its a good thing that a Titan is dead.  What isn't so good is that our cop is dead.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

Also, lol Zeus.


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

Zeus   .


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol Zeus.  Mider didn't even put up any resistance from what I remember.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 4, 2011)

i'm going to sleep now. will come back after a few hours.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

I didn't expect Mider to be Mafia, nevermind Zeus, which is what makes it so shocking.


----------



## Rod (Jan 4, 2011)

Evaluating the lastest texts;

Thankfully, the best thing that could of have occurred pro-town in a certain way, happened.

With now the Vanisher dead, reminding additionally of the now long gone Athena, the literal roleblocker (remaining 2 types: Hyperion & Aristaeus, but these being only capable of night actions blocks) plus with the death o Zeus, then unless:

A) The town accidentally lynch them, one of them, etc..

B) Psyche accidentally uses the ability in them, one of them, etc..

Thus it's possible to safely assume Heracles and Perseus will be able to subsequently go through all these phases without damage. Excellent events contributed in the lastest deaths.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 4, 2011)

Well seeing as how the olypians are getting destroyed in a fashion I have not seen it leads me to believe it may be due to a lack of effort or inactivity.  I have no concrete proof but I find it weird he is not really participating.*[VOTE LYNCH PETENSHI]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoops, forgot to vote.

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*

Mostly instinct.


----------



## Sito (Jan 4, 2011)

Actually 

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*

I still think him amrun and maybe shit are mafia


----------



## Noitora (Jan 4, 2011)

Blaze started off the mafia vote for T Milder without any explanation, if you're not mafia the vote must be for him.

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Chibason (Jan 4, 2011)

My list of possible Mafia contains the name Petenshi

*[Vote lynch Petenshi]*


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*

Seems to be as good an option as any.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

Sitό said:


> Actually
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*
> 
> I still think him amrun and maybe shit are mafia


That is my same reasoning, I remember feeling like those three were connected somehow but I'm not sure. Toreno did at one point vote to lynch a Titan I believe but it may have been a trick, or he may be yet another Olympian.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 4, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Blaze started off the mafia vote for T Milder without any explanation, if you're not mafia the vote must be for him.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Blaze]*



 ...and Mider T was mafia.  You don't normally lynch assets the day after they've helped you unless you have concrete evidence.  It's one thing if you can prove he's mafia.

*[VOTE LYNCH NOITORA]*


----------



## Sajin (Jan 4, 2011)

I voted for Toreno last phase iirc and I'm willing to follow through in the absense of better candidates.

*[Vote lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

Well it looks like everyone is agreed on the same two people which is a good thing, this phase should go smoothly.


----------



## KBL (Jan 4, 2011)

lol Olympias   .


----------



## Toreno (Jan 4, 2011)

No mafia here.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2011)

Compelling argument Toreno.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

You have swayed me.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 4, 2011)

Forgot to vote. 

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO*]


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

I see Petenshi lurking. Any defence?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 4, 2011)

Toreno voting for himself 

*[vote lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH PETENSHI]*


----------



## Noitora (Jan 4, 2011)

T Milder was mafia? Oh whoops, I thought Zeus was a goody. 

I'm so lost in this game.

*[Vote Lynch PETENSHI]*


----------



## Toreno (Jan 4, 2011)

Why are some voting Pete?


----------



## Amrun (Jan 4, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> That is my same reasoning, I remember feeling like those three were connected somehow but I'm not sure. Toreno did at one point vote to lynch a Titan I believe but it may have been a trick, or he may be yet another Olympian.



I got duped by them.   I'm sorry, I swear. 

For the record, I voted for Toreno last phase, and I'm going to do it again.

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*


Also, what does "contorted" mean? Is the cop now a titan?


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 4, 2011)

I dont understand the Pete vote
explain


----------



## Toreno (Jan 4, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I got duped by them.   I'm sorry, I swear.
> 
> For the record, I voted for Toreno last phase, and I'm going to do it again.
> 
> ...



          .


----------



## rice (Jan 4, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> I dont understand the Pete vote
> explain



someone said he's lurking.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Chibason (Jan 4, 2011)

Toreno said:


> Forgot to vote.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH TORENO* ]





*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*


----------



## Amrun (Jan 4, 2011)

Toreno said:


> .



Sorry, Toreno.  I don't think it's your fault, honestly, but after shit turned out to be mafia, it started looking really bad really fast.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 4, 2011)

Frango said:


> someone said he's lurking.



*lurks*
weak reason for a vote


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

Naw people were just generally suspicious of the two of them yesterday, and I know for sure Petenshi has been in this thread and seem the votes growing for him yet he hasn't replied?

Basically, he's probably messaging his Mafia buddies asking what the fuck to do.

But I've been suspicious of Toreno for longer so sticking on him.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 4, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Sorry, Toreno.  I don't think it's your fault, honestly, but after shit turned out to be mafia, it started looking really bad really fast.



It's cool. Why did shit have to be mafia. Now it seems like I'm mafia to others.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 4, 2011)

How the mighty have fallen.

The Olympians have been decimated with ease and the mighty Zeus exited with a whimper, a fashion i wouldnt have expected from the thunder god lol.

However the abilities of the remaining Olympians could still be troublesome. 

Im going to join the Toreno bandwagon for now, i think, for the reasons that others mentioned, although my spider sense doesnt tingle with anyone atm lol.

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*


----------



## Synn (Jan 4, 2011)

Pete doesn't look innocent, as he's not defending himself.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree, Petenshi looks guilty.

I don't mind which of them is lynched, I'm fairly confident they're both Mafia, simply from their reactions to being lynched.

Hey, Mafia.


----------



## Petenshi (Jan 4, 2011)

I post from my Iphone so it takes a long ass time to read through the thread and type .


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 4, 2011)

fuck woke up late. and now i have to leave  

will do them daykill write-ups soon i promise


----------



## Blaze (Jan 4, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Eternal Fail]*


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 4, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Toreno]*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 4, 2011)

James, will Castiel's role remain hidden until the end of game or any chance we will know if the janitor dies?


----------



## Didi (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm already dead lol


----------



## Amrun (Jan 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> *[Vote Lynch Eternal Fail]*



Why?  Is it just instinct?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 4, 2011)

Yea. He tends to go missing when he gets good role. It's instinct. I'm not as sure I was with Mider t though.



Mider being zeus was a nice reward...felt good.



No wonder he tried to kill me.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 4, 2011)

_Damn it,_ I knew this would come back to bite me in the ass.  I was a bit of an idiot for defending someone whose allegiance I wasn't sure of, but that's it.

All I can say is that I am NOT mafia and that you _really_ don't want to lynch me.  It is NOT in townie benefit to lynch me.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*

Just hopping on a bandwagon.


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Yea. He tends to go missing when he gets good role. It's instinct. I'm not as sure I was with Mider t though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean?  I haven't been missing.


----------



## rice (Jan 4, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH TORENO]*

following


----------



## Toreno (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I'm not mafia, but my role in this game is fodder level.  

If I were you guys though, I'd kill Homestuck, Frango and Blaze.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 5, 2011)

Almost positive at least one of those three isn't Mafia so...


----------



## Blaze (Jan 5, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> What do you mean?  I haven't been missing.


You just seem to go off radar quiet a bit. I don't think it's completely your fault. My instinct say be careful of you. That's all. Besides Toreno was set to go so it was throw away vote.


Toreno said:


> Well I'm not mafia, but my role in this game is fodder level.
> 
> If I were you guys though, I'd kill Homestuck, Frango and Blaze.


Is it really hard to know my role...jesus christ. I knew Noitora usually does not keep that much in the game but come on.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

Toreno, if you're Mafia, they'll lynch me next for daring to defend you. So here's to hoping you're as clean as you say you are.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 5, 2011)

Fuck, I just realised that the vanisher is dead...fuck yes that means I'm completely safe. Icy was the only one that could have proved a problem for me.(not sure how much I say given the rules)

I was like hoping the vanisher would die quickly if not even I'm not safe. 




Anyway it seems toreno is mafia given his feeble defense...


----------



## Toreno (Jan 5, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Toreno, if you're Mafia, they'll lynch me next for daring to defend you. So here's to hoping you're as clean as you say you are.



I'm clean. You don't need to worry at all. But Homestuck might still try and lynch you.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

Toreno said:


> I'm clean. You don't need to worry at all. But Homestuck might still try and lynch you.



Probably so. 

Oh well.  They'll be the ones killing allies, unless they're mafia themselves.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Toreno voted for a terrible reason, shit and Amrun jumped on board for no reason at all, then argued with me when I said it was a stupid reason. Shit turned out to be mafia, so even if Toreno is a townie it still doesn't look good for Amrun.
> 
> Don't try to flip it round as if it's my fault that it doesn't look good.



No, what you did was put words in my mouth and twist around what I did say.

Toreno made a mostly random guess vote, I had no better guess so I went along with it, and shit decided it would be a good idea to join us as a mafia scheme.

Toreno and I were pretty clear that when better evidence presented itself that we'd change votes, and I eventually did.

All YOU were saying is that it was a dumb reason to vote for the original person, but no one was ever saying it was a SMART reason.  Toreno goes "Okay, dumb reason, but I'ma vote *x* for lulz" and you go, "AHA! THAT'S A DUMB REASON! MAFIA!"

You're trying pretty damn hard to start a bandwagon on me when I was only peripherally involved, so you are my prime suspect now.


It's whatever. I'll have the last laugh when I turn out townie and you turn out mafia.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

Exactly, you barely even spoke to me, but now you say all this stuff I supposedly said / did, like argue with you.

Shit did most of the "arguing" and he turned out to be mafia.  You were saying things shit did and saying you were going to lynch me for them.  That's what I meant.


But I've already said several times I was fooled by them both, and at least one of them was mafia.  I'm fully aware that agreeing with someone who turns out to be mafia makes you look bad.

I won't be surprised when I'm lynched.  However, when I'm killed, it will be revealed I am town.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 5, 2011)

Amrun said:


> No, what you did was put words in my mouth and twist around what I did say.
> 
> Toreno made a mostly random guess vote, I had no better guess so I went along with it, and shit decided it would be a good idea to join us as a mafia scheme.
> 
> ...



That's pretty much why I'm getting voted.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

I know. Sorry bro.  As if 90% of bandwagons weren't for dumb reasons that were acknowledged to be dumb reasons.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Toreno voted for a terrible reason, shit and *Amrun jumped on board for no reason at all, then argued with me* when I said it was a stupid reason. Shit turned out to be mafia, so even if Toreno is a townie it still doesn't look good for Amrun.
> 
> Don't try to flip it round as if it's my fault that it doesn't look good.





Homestuck said:


> Didn't even read past here. You're the one putting words in mouths and twisting things. *All I said is you were defending Toreno and siding with shit.*
> 
> Your crazy rants aren't making you look any more innocent, and I don't feel like responding any more to a blatant liar.




Who's the liar now?


I've acknowledged several times I got duped, was wrong, etc., but over half the lynches in mafia games are for no reason and we had no good evidence at the time.

I never acted like your vote was "better" or "worse", but your vote was just as nonsensical and at that point it was 3 baseless votes for gr8 destroyer, 1 baseless vote for Toreno, so I stuck with my gr8 destroyer vote at first because I'd rather someone be lynched.  And I changed it later when the tide turned.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

When shit turned out to be mafia, my fate was probably sealed.

I had to at least TRY a last ditch effort to convince people I am town, which I am.

I really regret it, because hopping on such a bandwagon is actually quite unlike me as a player but I was bored that day and nothing was going on.

Players get duped and lynched incorrectly in this game; it happens.  It's just really unfortunate in this case because we REALLY need to get some Titans, like, badly, if the town is going to win, and instead a lynch will probably be wasted on me (town).

If I die, fight on bravely, town!


----------



## Toreno (Jan 5, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> So you're surprised about getting bandwagonned for a dumb reason, after you started a bandwagon for an even dumber reason, which is why you got bandwagonned in the first place.
> 
> Either way, the fact that Amrun and shit defended your dumb reason for bandwagonning, combined with the fact that shit was revealed as mafia, means a bandwagon on Amrun certainly won't be for a dumb reason.
> 
> *Whether Toreno is town or not, shit (mafia) and Amrun hopped on and defended a pointless wagon. And that's really all there is to say on the matter. *



So you basically just admitted to being mafia. Also, you say my vote was "dumb", don't you think your reasoning to vote Amrun is pretty "dumb" to...


----------



## Amrun (Jan 5, 2011)

Personally I think Homestuck is a Titan, because shit was an Olympian.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 5, 2011)

_Typhon slept soundly the night before. He was able to rest with a hearty meal and the joy of having rid of Zeus. Now he awakes to a rumbling stomach. He feels very optimistic. No one can stop his reign of terror now that the Olympian Gods are crippled. The Titans, however, and the annoying Cronus are a different, yet as of the present, insignificant matter. He will deal with them at his own time.

He fancies another meal and rises to the skies. 

Without playing with the petty humans, he snatches up a small time farmer at the outskirts of Edessa as he was making his way out of the city. Unluckily for him, what rotten time did he choose to walk alone - not that any company would have mattered. 

The storm-giant chews once and twice the helpless mortal. "Gaah! This one tastes bland," and Typhon, albeit unsatisfied, returns to the mountains._

Amrun [Tydaeus], a citizen of Edessa, has been munched on by Typhon, the Serial Killer

*[Day Phase continues]​*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 5, 2011)

_Achilles is still as wary as ever. He never did find the immortal's tactic of blending in with the populace a very comforting thought. He's always considered them cheating cowards because of that. 

Now he feels an overwhelming unease with one of the deified mortals. Asclepius, who had recently been out of contention for a while thanks to a multitude of pus and boils growing all over his body, is now up and about and looking stranger than ever - well to him at least. 

He decides to follow the doctor around and find something, anything that would confirm his unease. 

When he finds him lurking around at the edge of town and setting up an eerie circle of symbols he drew with his own blood, Achilles thought he has found that confirmation. 

"You lowlife traitor!" he shouts, simultaneously charging toward the surprised man and leaping for a strike when he got close enough. 

Asclepius has no time to react. The flying Achilles is much too swift to evade and too powerful to block. The doctor closes his eyes in submission. 

But he springs them back open when a wall of water erupts in front of him, shielding him from the blade of Achilles. 

A look of utter disbelief and incomprehension appears on Asclepius' face. "What - what on the gods' trampled earth was that all about?" He is still in shock when the scream of Poseidon's soul splits the ears and shatters the concrete leftover walls all around the two deified mortals and finally disappears right after. 

The wall of water returns to the ground and reveals an Achilles who is much more confused and dumbfounded by the event that just transpired. 

The moment of silence between Achilles and Asclepius is interrupted by Psyche who saw the whole thing. "My spell took out an enemy and saved a friend. It's obligation is carried out."_

[Asclepius] was attacked by Achilles but was saved by Psyche's Soul Sacrifice spell

*[Day Phase continues]*​


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 5, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Eternal Fail
3. aiyanah --> Toreno
5. Frango --> Toreno
6. Eternal Fail --> Toreno
7. Chibason --> Toreno
9. R o f l c o p t e r --> Toreno
10. Fireworks --> 
11. Rod --> Toreno
14. Zabuza --> Toreno
16. Noitora --> Petenshi
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> Toreno
20. Synn --> Petenshi
24. Sajin --> Toreno
25. Wez ★ --> Toreno 
26. Homestuck --> Toreno
27. Petenshi --> Petenshi
28. NudeShroom --> Noitora
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Petenshi
33. Toreno --> Toreno
34. KBL --> Toreno
35. Sitό --> Toreno

Toreno - 14 votes
Petenshi - 4 votes
Noitora - 1 vote
Eternal Fail - 1 vote

Fireworks will be modkilled.  

oh and blaze, yeah, castiel's role will be hidden until the end of this game


----------



## KBL (Jan 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Toreno]* I guess.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm just trying to think who Achilles would attack now, I don't think it would just be someone random. 

EDIT: Psyche, nice!


----------



## Rod (Jan 5, 2011)

Was waiting for dayphase kills to cast a vote, Jαmes.

For the moment:

*[VOTE TO LYNCH TORENO] *

But I guess considering the lastest events, there's a clear picture of upcoming phases.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 5, 2011)

_The citizens of Edessa are not anymore feeling the elation they did with Zeus' defeat. The realization that the Titans and Typhon are just as great destructive forces is spreading like wildfire on the collective mortal mind. 

But they are confident that they are going to find another guilty soul lurking amongst them today. 

They've picked a shabby looking man, dressed from head to toe with filth and grime. "It's the perfect disguise, no one will think twice to look at him!" cried one anonymous citizen. "Yeah! He'll just slip right past our notice," agreed another. 

And so they shackle him and beat him up and show him to the deified mortals for confirmation. 

Minos thinks, 'I can't let them think they do not have control over their own city. I'll let them do as they wish.'

And so it is decreed that this pile of rags be sentenced to death - an immediate and unceremonious one at that.

They grab the shattered blade of the guillotine from earlier days and slice the man's head off very roughly. It takes some time as their inexpert hands find the cervical area very tough to get through indeed. 

When they finish, the man, and themselves, are a bloody mess._

Toreno [Irus], a citizen of Edessa has been 
lynched. 

*[Day Phase 4 ends]

[Night Phase 4 begins]

Send me your night action ASAP​*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 6, 2011)

_Psyche is sitting by her flame again, chanting the words to invoke the sacrifice of a soul. She concentrates hard (she has been doing so ever since the sun came down upon the "ruins of Edessa"). She has been searching for the one soul she felt was the greatest threat, and she believes she's found it now. 

Her incantations are loud and adamant. She knows this soul she has chosen for the sacrifice is one of a murderer - a very powerful "godly" murderer at that. 

Her eyes are closed but her whole being knows the color of the flame has gone a deep red. She is shivering with both excitement and terror. This is going to be a fight of the psychic realm. Everything she has learned and every preparation she has made all boil down to this one struggle for death. 

----------------------------------------------------------​
Hermes is moving awkwardly, as if he has forgotten how to walk. But then again he has been asking himself the question, "Who am I?" over and over again in his head. 

He has no recollection on what the days past were and what led yo his being here now. His memory was completely wiped out. He doesn't even know he is a god! 

All that drives him now is instinct - and that is something every creature is instilled with. Without any real intellect, he lets his instinct take over. 

And his instinct has led him inside the gypsy tent of Psyche herself. 

"What?-" he stumbles stupidly. 

He witnesses the strange woman chanting and mildly convulsing, his eyes a terrifying white against the red glow of the growing flame. 

Instincts. Hermes explodes in a fiery wave of light and power. He knocks the strange lady out of her trance, but it seems whatever she had set to do she had already done it. 

He finds himself holding a gleaming sword and possessing magnificent white as dove wings at his back and his golden sandals. 

He does not comprehend, but he lets his arms swing down at the stunned Psyche.

----------------------------------------------------------​
With his master Cronus at his side, Coeus feels the intimidated need to find something he could use to make himself look useful. He had found a plague with his stone tablet a few nights ago but that had not seemed to give them any good results. 

Now he scours the whole city for an act he could manipulate. His mind races up and down streets and into and through tight and wide alleys and corridors and even inside houses and bedrooms or whatever remains of them. 

Finally he sees the act he had wished for - the messenger of the Gods about to slay a woman he does not identify. 

He grins broadly and Cronus knows he has done very well indeed. "Time to die you Olympian maggot!"

----------------------------------------------------------​
Hermes suddenly sees the image of a Titan right before his eyes. He is now even more confused than ever. The ethereal image of Coeus' human form has grabbed onto the hilt of his sword and pushing back with all its might. 

The messenger god tries to fight it and pushes as well with whatever strength his body has to offer. 

"You cannot deny me!" the snarling misty Titan bellows.

With that, Coeus' image turns into smoke and enters Hermes' flared nostrils. Hermes no longer has complete control of his body. His mind is shouting orders to swing down, but his hands are now slowly turning the blade upon its wielder. The god's resistant will is shattering dramatically. 

No amount of strength is stopping the blade that is now being thrust into deep his groin. Hermes releases an anguished howl. And Coeus laughs in ecstasy. 

The blade is coming again once more, at the left flank this time - deep and clean. The third thrust pierces Hermes' godly heart, the blade's divine energies stopping its beating at once. 

Hermes never feels the next twenty or so stabs all over his body. Nor does he hear Psyche's scream of pure unadulterated terror._

*KBL* [Hermes], the Olympian Gods' Framer, has been stabbed to immortal death after he had his kill intervened and turned around by Coeus

_Beside Coeus..._


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 6, 2011)

_Cronus writhes and scowls in agony amidst the manic laugh of the Intervener. He lets out a loud growl that snaps Coeus back to their side of reality - the stone tablet bland and devoid of light. 

The master Titan can't even change his form. He remains in his human body while thrashing about and clutching his head as if keeping it from falling off his shoulders on its own. 

"Master!" Coeus' alarm is more than evident. "What is happening?" he asks, more to himself than any particular one. 

"It hurts!!!!" Cronus screams. But neither he nor his spectator knows what is making that pain. 

The master's agony sends Crius dashing through the shrubs and into the struggle of his Lord. 

"Do something!" was all he is commanded to do. And he obeys. 

With his magics and spells he tries to stop Cronus' sudden madness and pain. The thrashing continues. It appears to be even growing in intensity. 

Finally Cronus can not take the pain and the useless efforts to try to stop it. He forces his real form to emerge as he roars with both fury and debility. He disappears from his position and teleports to the mortals' camp.

----------------------------------------------------------​
Psyche returns to her trance, but she too is struggling to keep her head in its place. The white unseeing eyes are back but her will to complete the sacrifice is holding on. She sweats profusely and begins to pull her own hair and clothes until she's ripped handfuls of both and now convulses on the ground exposed. 

----------------------------------------------------------​
The crash sends a shockwave that topples erected tents and blows off the last remnants of residences. 

Cronus, in his blind rage is smashing and destroying and tearing and thrashing and insatiably decimating whatever piece of anything he gets his giant hands on. 

Heracles, Perseus, and Achilles have all come out of their destroyed tents and tried to fight the half-invisible giant. 

The dimensions all around them are warping and distorting. They are all surrounded in a surreal nightmare with a real monster in front of them. They become disoriented and nauseous after a while. The same while passes and it is evident that the heroes are not gonna be slaying the Titan. 

Cronus sees three figures standing in a daze before his monstrosity of an existence and grabs the nearest one.

Achilles he tears limb from limb while screaming in continuing pain until only the Trojan hero's eye remains._

*R o f l c o p t e r* [Achilles], the Vigilante, has been torn to pieces by the Titan Cronus

_Right after his unexplainable tantrum, Cronus gives a final, resigned scream, and drops to the ground, squishing Achilles' eye. 

A smoky figure remains hovering above the now completely visible giant form of the Titan for a few seconds until it is carried off to the moonless horizon._

*Eternal Fail* [Cronus], the Titans' Godfather, has been Soul Sacrificed by Psyche

*[Night Phase 4 ends]

[Day Phase 5 begins]​*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

So basically...

lol Olympians again.

 I didn't even know KBL was playing, sly player.

Psyche is a fucking hero yet again.

Eternal Fail is another sly little dog and Blaze was spot on.

R o f l.


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

Two mafia guys down, just as planned.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2011)

So basically all we hav left with Olympians is to lynch their Nexus...


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 6, 2011)

_The city awakens to another bittersweet morning. But no matter. Achilles may have been killed, but the master Titan has been offered to Nature - and something good awaits them because of it. Furthermore, there is only Hephaestus left for the Olympian Gods, lurking around, biding his time and healing his wounded spirit. 

But it seems Achilles was not the only mortal casualty that night. Pinned under a wall that had collapsed from Cronus' thrashing lies the tax collector, who at that night, was pleasuring himself to offset the terrible predicament he was in._

Fireworks [Ceyx], a citizen of Edessa, has been modkilled due to inactivity



*[Day Phase continues]​*


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys got Toreno lynched for no reason and he was a townie 

*[VOTE LYNCH PETENSHI]*

And James, that ava


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 6, 2011)

_Typhon had heard Cronus' virtual death and had watched it from the shadows as it happened. He feels free now. Nothing could stop him. Zeus and Cronus out of contention! What a momentous battle this had been, but then again, this is all just a large banquet for him.

Which reminds him, he needs to feed again. 

He flies toward the center of the city and pays his little bug friends a visit. 

For the next half hour, he terrorizes and smothers Edessa into the crack and pit the days before have made it. 

Even as he flies away with a squirming mortal in one of his serpent heads he thinks, 'This is overkill.'_

Synn [Oedipus], a citizen of Edessa, has been eaten by Typhon the Serial Killer

*[Day Phase continues]​*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 6, 2011)

i'm really sorry synn


----------



## Synn (Jan 6, 2011)

So unexpected 

Anyway, good luck guys and thanks for hosting the game, James.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 6, 2011)

Synn said:


> So unexpected
> 
> Anyway, good luck guys and thanks for hosting the game, James.



you played well and gotten this far. thanks for playing pek


----------



## Rod (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, great developments in the previous page.  

Indeed Jαmes, this is some cool unpredictable game. Pretty fun and crazy to play.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 6, 2011)

*VOTE LYNCH PETENSHI*

His lack of activity still makes me suspect I have no hard evidence otherwise


----------



## Chibason (Jan 6, 2011)

^That's true. He barely shows up, people suspect him and cast votes..yet the Mafia leaves him alone. Something's not right.
*
[Vote Lynch Petenshi]*

@James-Epic game so far.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

We were wrong about both Toreno and Amrun so I hope we're not wrong about Petenshi.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 6, 2011)

Chibason said:


> ^That's true. He barely shows up, people suspect him and cast votes..yet the Mafia leaves him alone. Something's not right.



What exactly isn't right about it?


----------



## Chibason (Jan 6, 2011)

Sajin said:


> What exactly isn't right about it?



Like I implied above, I would think the Mafia would have taken him out by now if he wasn't part of them.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

If he was a fodder Townie I think he would have said by now, like both Toreno and Amrun. He's been in here several times and seen everybody saying they think he is suspicious yet he ignored them.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 6, 2011)

You do have a point, Wez. I just didn't like Chibason's reasoning, as mafia is far more likely to let suspicious players live. It can save them from a lynch for another day.

I just hope the mafia/SK start killing each other a lot, because as of right now we have 8 townies plus Hephaestus + 5 Titans + Typhon which really doesn't look too well for us, especially with the Vigilante dead.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going with the Petenshi vote, voted for him last time to no avail.

*[Vote Lynch Petenshi]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch Wez ★]*

seems too eager to lynch Pete and waste another phase
he's not suspicious enough to warrant a vote on him either
Toreno bandwagon was weak
Petenshi bandwagon is weak too


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't even voted for Petenshi yet.

Nice try though.



Wez ★ said:


> We were wrong about both Toreno and Amrun so I hope we're not wrong about Petenshi.



Eagerness is blinding.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 6, 2011)

you do seem to be spurring a lynch for him though 
keeping my vote so I have one for the phase


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yeah I'll admit I want him lynched. I think he's Mafia but I was almost certain Toreno was and we all know what happened there. So I'm a little hesitant to jump straight on someone and would rather see how the day progresses.

Except Vigi can't even kill anyone for us.

Either way, if Petenshi is lynched his role will definitely reveal some things.

I see you, Petenshi.  What say you?


----------



## Sito (Jan 6, 2011)

So I have a vote and don't forget.

*[Vote lynch Wez ★]*

May change for Petenshi if the day progresses how I think it may


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't let the Mafia sway your votes, brothers. 

Partly because many people suspect him and partly for self-preservation.

*[VOTE LYNCH PETENSHI]*

Once again he came into the thread and didn't say anything.

If he's a Townie, I fucking give up anyway.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 6, 2011)

fuck it
lets get this ball rolling

*[change vote lynch Petenshi]*


----------



## Chibason (Jan 6, 2011)

....Wez, you seem a little arrogant, bro. I'm not sure about it...And maybe Sajin is right about Petenshi...anywyay, for now I'll keep my vote...


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

It's difficult to defend myself.

I can't say "Derp if I was Mafia I wouldn't be this loud" but that just shows that I know that fact and therefore it's safe to assume I will be loud just so I can say that... If you get me?

Feel free to not vote for Petenshi but I can assure you, you do not want to lynch me. 

If it comes to it I will hint at my role but I would genuinely rather not.


----------



## Sito (Jan 6, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Petenshi] *

Its going down like I thought it would.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 6, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Once again he came into the thread and didn't say anything.



That pretty much decided it for me. If he isn't going to defend himself, he deserves to be lynched.

*[Vote lynch Petenshi] *


----------



## rice (Jan 6, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH PENTISHI]*

i should write a tl;dr


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 6, 2011)

^ do it for the kittens


----------



## Rod (Jan 6, 2011)

Correct if mistaken but there aren't anymore daykills incoming, right?


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure, I don't think so.

And I really want Blaze's input on the situation, anyone who is aware of his role will be aware of his intentions.

A man to rally behind.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 6, 2011)

Is it me or are the Olympian gods.......crap!?

Bit dissapointed that Achilles got killed though and in such an unsightly way lol

*[VOTE LYNCH PETENSHI]*


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Is it me or are the Olympian gods.......crap!?





Fuck you


One really bad mistake (fucking Mider T trying to kill Blaze wth damn stupid)
But for the rest just real bad luck

At least from what I've gathered


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 6, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH PETENSHI]*
> 
> also aiyanah's sudden change of heart was pretty weird just there



Petenshi came in
said nothing to the speculation about him
then left

hence my change of heart


----------



## Petenshi (Jan 6, 2011)

I love how easily all of you are swayed by bandwagons. It couldn't be that Petenshi works and posts from his iphone during his shifts which takes immense effort, it must be that he is a mafia member. This is how Toreno died, bandwagons on barely plausible evidence.

Once some actual evidence is brought forth, then I will defend myself. You can't defend, "he must be mafia because!" There was no speculation to defend myself from, which is why all I said was that it takes some time to post from my phone and read the thread.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 6, 2011)

*Happy that Eternal was mafia*
Thats 2 godfathers.


Anyway I'll go with who I suspect and that is *[Vote Lynch Rod]*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 6, 2011)

Didi said:


> Fuck you
> 
> 
> One really bad mistake (fucking Mider T trying to kill Blaze wth damn stupid)
> ...


You're right. Most of it was pure bad luck rather then any stupidity.

Although it is fun to joke about it...

That made me lol hard...I thought the sk trying to kill me when I hinted at my role was funny but Mider trying to kill me was at another level.


----------



## Petenshi (Jan 6, 2011)

Blaze said:


> You're right. Most of it was pure bad luck rather then any stupidity.
> 
> Although it is fun to joke about it...
> 
> That made me lol hard...I thought the sk trying to kill me when I hinted at my role was funny but Mider trying to kill me was at another level.



Not really. Thinking back, Mider never posted in this thread much which from that action makes perfect sense that he was a mafia leader.  He probably didn't even read that post at all.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 6, 2011)

Mider was not the cause of the olympian massacre. I acknowledged Miders action but anything more was bad luck...although another factor is the amount of mafia members and kills which increased the chances of hitting mafia...which olympian suffered the most.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 6, 2011)

Didi said:


> Fuck you
> 
> 
> One really bad mistake (fucking Mider T trying to kill Blaze wth damn stupid)
> ...



I meant that in the sense of the Olympian gods falling, rather than the actual players, dude.


----------



## Petenshi (Jan 6, 2011)

I am waiting for people to present evidence...


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I meant that in the sense of the Olympian gods falling, rather than the actual players, dude.



I'm still butthurt

But that's just because of the way the game is going


----------



## MSAL (Jan 6, 2011)

Didi said:


> I'm still butthurt
> 
> But that's just because of the way the game is going



Blame the Titans 

Although they are starting to get picked off now loool


----------



## Blaze (Jan 6, 2011)

Chibason is another one that is likely to be mafia as well.


If my instinct are right...wish we had our vigi.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 6, 2011)

^I don't know why, Blaze. I feel like I'm playing an ok game. Trying to find Mafia, like Mider and Lucifer.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm still suspicious of Noitora who voted Blaze last phase.  

*[VOTE PETENSHI]*

though i'm not sure what to feel about this


----------



## Rod (Jan 6, 2011)

There's nothing much to add, however even it turns that Petenshi being townie, I'd suspect that as one of the last phases in whose we will have those casualties:

*[VOTE TO LYNCH PETENSHI]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 7, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Rod
3. aiyanah --> Petenshi
5. Frango --> Petenshi
7. Chibason --> Petenshi
11. Rod --> Petenshi
14. Zabuza --> 
16. Noitora --> Petenshi
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> Petenshi
24. Sajin --> Petenshi
25. Wez ★ --> Petenshi
26. Homestuck --> Petenshi
27. Petenshi --> 
28. NudeShroom --> Petenshi
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Petenshi 
35. Sitό --> Petenshi

Petenshi - 12 votes
Rod - 1 vote

Zabuza and Petenshi have yet to vote. 

cmon guys vote now so that i can end this phase


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 7, 2011)

Aw shit.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 7, 2011)

where the fuck are chuck and pete?  

and why so said wez? :33


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 7, 2011)

Genuinely nervous.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 7, 2011)

_Psyche awakes to a crackling warm fire beside her. She realizes she is fashionably misshapen, the lines of her clothing dangling her and there where she's torn it.

She slowly stands up and her rag of a cloth drops to the ground. As if shedding her skin she feels a renewed energy flowing inside her. 'It is potent, no doubt about it,' she thinks. 

Her spells truly are one of a kind, she surprises herself that she continues to indulge in such a disgustingly vague piece of sorcery. 

Nevertheless, this new power is intriguing, and very exciting. "It won't last long," she finds herself knowing. 

Cronus' soul lingers about her tent and she feels that too. Like a puzzle fitting together perfectly, she knows whose power she's obtained now.

---------------------------------------------​
"We are finished," Hephaestus murmurs. Hermes, his last comrade has fallen to the Titans. Never when he came here did he expect that they would be humiliatingly crushed by filthy monsters and even filthier children of dirt.

He makes no intention to get out of this mess alive - he has no more willpower left. 

Heracles and Perseus approach him, swords drawn. The blacksmith god is now in full godly metallurgy, not hiding his presence anymore. There is no more user for secrecy. 

"Children of the gods," he addresses them as he stands. 

The heroes assume their stance and cautiously creep closer for a strike. 

But even in battle gear Hephaestus' purpose is no longer there. And because of that he does not resist the partially divine dual slash of the deified mortals who have come to lay him to his rest._

*Petenshi* [Hephaestus], the Olympian Gods' Mafia Nexus has been lynched

*The Olympian Gods have been wiped out!​*
*[Day Phase 5 ends]

[Night Phase 5 begins]​*
*No more posting. Send your night actions to me ASAP.*​


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 7, 2011)

_The night settles into the hearts and nerves of every soul in Edessa. The ruins are casting shadows into the night that make the most brittle individuals jump in surprise when they see them. 

The Titans are cautious. Their leader is gone. Cronus their master and father is gone. 

Iapetus still can't believe it. He takes off to the outskirts of the city and releases his true form. The giant silently weeps for his brother. 

Sorrow is replaced by anger as he realizes his emotions are demanding action - demanding vengeance. 

He ventures into the mountains that Typhon has inhabited, and finds the storm giant carelessly snoozing in his cave. 

"Your arrogance is pitiful, Typhon," Iapetus silently exclaims. He creeps toward the slumbering mountain and conjures his ancient spear - the very same that has taught those imbecile humans to hunt and fight. 

"I gave this land scum fire, and now i give it to you - just not the same kind," he manages to snicker. 

And with that, his spear erupts into giant flames that immediately devour the storm-giant's sleeping form. 

Typhon roars and thrashes off the flames as soon as they burn him. 

But being so large and having a hide so thick, tripled with the fact that he revels in magma and other such earthly elements, the fire itself is no nuisance at all. 

He quickly extinguishes them with a flick of his enormous wings, but the real damage is the blindingly swift spear that comes flying out of the darkness and penetrating his already wounded chest.

Typhon screams an earth-shaking scream. The spear was as flaming hot as the core of this piece of rock under the sky. 

The searing spear melts through the hide and nearly pierces Typhon's quickening heart. A strong shove in there would trouble him far greater than any trouble he's ever dealt with in his entire lifetime. 

In boiling rage he looks up to see who had thrown that damned spear - but sees only the whiff of Iapetus' smoking form as it escapes into the blackness of the night._

[Typhon] has been attacked and gravely wounded by the Titan Iapetus

*[Night Phase 5 ends]

[Day Phase 6 begins]​*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 7, 2011)

So no one got killed...phew.


When it was revealed petenshi was olympian mafia...i loled hard. We're doing so great helping the titans kill olympian at day phase and in night they kill us....at least I'm glad this night nothing happened.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm kinda pissed that Petenshi was an Olympian and not a Titan, because that just means his death leaves us with no clues. I was just so happy he was Mafia. 

Well... perhaps Titans would have defended him as they believed him to be a Townie.


----------



## Sito (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like Typhon is going to die next phase.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 7, 2011)

Indeed, at least the Titans need to waste a kill on him.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, he will..almost impossible for him to win anymore.


He could help us before he dies...up to him I guess.


----------



## rice (Jan 7, 2011)

the olympians are finally gone  only titans left  they gon be raped hard just like olympians 

ahh glad no one was killed


----------



## Blaze (Jan 7, 2011)

^Nice post.



Anyway, more seriously, I'll go with with who I suspect the most.
*[Vote Lynch Rod]*


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm genuinely suspicious of everyone but Heracles.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 7, 2011)

Wez I'm quiet surprised you're still alive..gives me a feeling of sk. I'm probably wrong but it's just a small feeling(if you're mafia then great play to you)



Anyway, I strongly suspect Rod so I'm waiting for townies to become active since mafia can easily get a lynch going by voting in numbers quickly...and some lazy townies just go along.(it's an effecftive tactic and has worked before)

I just wish I had some ability at night or our cop or vigi were alive...


Anyway going to eat now. Will come back to check for any updates.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I am going with what I thought to be an odd vote a few phases back when Noitora voted to Lynch Blaze.  thought it was pretty obvious he was BP and that vote just kind of stood out to me

*VOTE LYNCH NOITORA*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been thinking and I gotta say too that that random vote for Blaze in last phase (i think?) either showed that Noitora is a generic townie who is paying no attention to the game or is a terrible mafia.  

That or they're the SK, because it's going to seriously hinder any chance of the SK winning considering we know who the BP is and it's very unlikely for us to lynch him.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*

only person I'm sus of at this stage
Wez has already alluded to his role
he said he was playing pro town though
so I'll let him be

off to bed :33


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sure all will be revealed this phase, my friends. It has to be played _very_ carefully from here on out.


----------



## Chibason (Jan 8, 2011)

On my list was Rod, Petenshi and SharingAL. Pet is down now so.. 

If Blaze also suspects Rod then I'm going with that. 

*[Vote Lynch Rod]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch everybody]*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 8, 2011)

*Sees James post*
*Expects something important*
*Turns out dissapointed*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

lol i forgot james was modding for a second and expected some big speech about who he truly was


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry to disappoint guys


----------



## rice (Jan 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ROD]*

woot, something to follow


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

before i leave

1. Blaze --> Rod
3. aiyanah --> Mangekyou SharingAL
5. Frango --> Rod
7. Chibason --> Rod
11. Rod --> 
14. Zabuza -->
16. Noitora --> 
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> 
24. Sajin --> 
25. Wez ★ --> 
26. Homestuck --> Rod
28. NudeShroom --> 
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Noitora
35. Sitό --> 

Rod - 4 votes
Noitora - 1 vote
Mangekyou SharingAL - 1 vote

8 people still to vote 

y'all better have voted when i return


----------



## Sito (Jan 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ROD]
*
Since Blaze is supposed to be the master of mafia games.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought Rod is suspicious but the wagon is too easy.

And it's a good thing Typhon has one life left because it probably means I have one more night to live. Mafia knows who I am since the night before and I bet Coeus is going to target me with his ability til he kills me  Or he could use it on Typhon though


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2011)

Well, technically speaking Blaze, if I am killed the town will most likely lose the game.

I suspected you figured who I am and your previous post was more of an attempt to make me a target at night, what I really wanted to happen but they went after Typhon.

Regardless, operating as you're Heracles, Blaze or should I refer to you as fellow _"brother"_ (can't get any clearer than that about my especific role without being modkilled by James) the people quickly jumping in the bandwaggon for lynching me will end up suspects in upcoming phases as I'm one of the two town main heroes and by exclusion of ID in one case (Heracles Blaze) thus you folks figure who I am particulary.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 8, 2011)

Well I take it Rod just claimed Perseus?

I think Homestuck, MAL and Noitora are townies and I suspect Sito, Chibason, aiyanah and Destroyer the most. Sito just wagons non-titans all the time and so does Chibason, aiyanah changes his mind way too often and Destroyer could be wagoned Day 3 but Eternal Fail chose to cast his vote for Mider T instead of him.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 8, 2011)

I know it was going too smoothly for my taste. That kind made me worried.

Perseus...can only be killed by zeus and Castiel died not by zeus so Rod is most likely telling the truth.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> all the same Mider has been flying under the radar
> 
> might as well finish what was started last phase
> 
> *[vote lynch icyBlade]*





aiyanah said:


> Mider has barely said anything this game
> just flying under the radar
> 
> *[change vote lynch Mider T]*



That looks just too suspicious to me. Since Rod has claimed a pro-town role -

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 8, 2011)

I will wait for aiya(she said she was going offline for a while) since if shes a townie she could be really helpful. I suspect chibason far more...still I'll take my time with this one since every lynch is crucial.

*[Unvote Rod]*


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2011)

Blaze said:


> I know it was going too smoothly for my taste. That kind made me worried.
> 
> Perseus...can only be killed by zeus and Castiel died not by zeus so Rod is most likely telling the truth.



Indeed Blaze, now I could go on and to prove my point dig all the James' posts in whose Heracles and Perseus are shown acting together all after Castiel's death, including this penultimate one where we both kill Hepheastus (Petenshi) but I'll prefer to check if any mafia will be that unwise to try counterclaiming. 

However, now that you brought the question, it's time to figure who Castiel might've been.

Reading all of James' posts since Cas' death, we're able to deduct the said roles must be alive, as they've been showcased from the aforementioned event onwards:

*Heracles, Perseus, Asclepius, Psyche, Minos.*

*Iapetus, Coeus, Crius*

Thus, Castiel can only be one of the few who hasn't appeared in the texts, who after excluding all the folks dead, remain:

*Aristaeus*, remaining Generic townies*

or either;

*Hyperion*, Oceanus*

_(*Now, coincidently notice that both sides' roleblockers weren't portrayed, however, that might be due parameters from James' posts what I'd like him to clarify in case he prefers not to especify blocks in texts unless they are involved in kills per se, in a positive case then possibly narrowing the fitting roles.)_

From the lastest developments and understandings, 3 of the alive pro-town especial roles have already been claimed, with only 2 left or 3 left; with 5 or 4 mafias, all depending in Cas' ID, and the remaining composed of the SK and Generic townies.

Especially to the SK, pay attention to not waste the shot based in the current developments, you might've only an unique chance.

Regardless, you taking the wise decision will put mafia in tough thoughts as they'll have to check between either killing a townie this night to try even things out a bit and thus leaving you alive for another day expecting you miss, or killing you but giving the town a better advantage at the balance. 

It's up to you.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Well I take it Rod just claimed Perseus?
> 
> I think Homestuck, MAL and Noitora are townies and I suspect Sito, Chibason, aiyanah and Destroyer the most. Sito just wagons non-titans all the time and so does Chibason, aiyanah changes his mind way too often and Destroyer could be wagoned Day 3 but Eternal Fail chose to cast his vote for Mider T instead of him.


every game I'm in I always change my vote
thats just the way I play


----------



## MSAL (Jan 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*
> 
> only person I'm sus of at this stage
> Wez has already alluded to his role
> ...



Ive just bee busy alot lately, which is why my post level has only been the bare minimum 

Also, anyone can allude to any role, which is the great thing about not being allowed to role reveal.

Im not really sure atm,  so im just going to go with the following vote, until i get more clues.

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok we need teamwork guys...and picked

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]

*If this goes through then we might have a good idea for the next lynch.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 8, 2011)

*[VOTE CHANGE LYNCH ZABUZA]*

decided to change my vote for now.  Looked through the posts and his behavior is very suspicious ( I looked on the front page to see who was still in the game and saw his name still on the list)  He has only posted like 4 times this whole game and every post is a bandwagon post at the end of a phase with no explaination or anything in fact his last post was 3 days ago.  His behavior seems very scummy to me anyway.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*

Just because Blaze is pretty much confirmed Townie people are bandwagoning whatever he says far too easily. Just look at the people following the last two lynches.

I'm all for teamwork, but that isn't going to help us find any Mafia members.

Remember, the roleblocker can still be lucky and find out roles at night, if we have a roleblocker. So good luck to you, roleblocker.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't want people following me blindly of course. I'm specualting and guessing as much as the next townie. I just want team-work as in more talk about who people suspect and why because not one person will know everything or could miss something.

Anyway, I'm tired and going to log off soon hoping everything goes well.

@Wez-Looks like the rb might be dead..sadly.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh shit. 

Yeah, we definitely need discussion from here on out.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 8, 2011)

Honestly made my post before reading Blaze's.  Look through thread yourselves you will see what I posted is accurate.  IDK whether Aiyanah is scum any more than Zabuza's but I do know Aiyanah has been more active and at least attempts explainations for decisions.

Then again I am always suspicious of someone who comes in and only votes a lynch on someone who is already obviously getting lynched with never a single explaination as to why they are voting.  Thats why I voted Petenshi for 3 straight phases why I am voting Zabuza now


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't expect anybody to follow my lynch I just want discussion otherwise we're only helping the Mafia.

btw, Chibason, if you're innocent you better get in here and defend yourself fast.

Work it out.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

It really isn't like Zabuza at all to not post a lot if he's mafia, but this is only from two games I've seen him play. 

Other than that, the only other people I believe I've played a lot of games with are Blaze and Wez.  We know whats up with Blaze, and I'm only a little suspicious of Wez.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

Nudey, put it this way, I'm playing for the Town.

Blaze will know what I'm doing, I did the exact same thing in the Monkey Island game, only this time it isn't going as smoothly.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

If you haven't worked out my role... 

You're only making yourself look bad because Titans are fully aware of who I am and would rather have me lynched so they don't have to waste a kill on me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

its strange that Zabuza isn't more active in this game
it could simply be down to him being busy
most mafia that have been lynched weren't very active either

*[change vote lynch Zabuza]*
its worth another go after the Petenshi lynch


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess I haven't hinted that much... I just feel like I have.

Hey, remember when the Titans tried to kill Typhon. And then they tried to kill him again last night.

So, the Titans are finally getting rid of Typhon.

Poor Typhon. I feel so bad for him. Maybe he will try and help the Town before he dies.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> If you haven't worked out my role...
> 
> You're only making yourself look bad because Titans are fully aware of who I am and would rather have me lynched so they don't have to waste a kill on me.


this
make mafia burn a kill
at least its not hitting the town

GA you mafia?


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 8, 2011)

So, say Typhon was listening to us all and was willing to help, I think we should all provide a name or two on who he should use his last kill on.

Hey, Typhon, I would suggest Chibason. aiyanah, you were a close second. 

Of course, it is not my choice, it is all up to Typhon. 

Other suspicions include Noi and Frango.

Like I said, I'm suspicious of almost everyone.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> What does that even mean?
> 
> 
> Why would mafia be concerned about someone diverting votes away from a pro-town wagon?
> ...


silly GA

I want mafia to waste a kill on 3rd party and suddenly I'm mafia :galacticgiogio


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> So, say Typhon was listening to us all and was willing to help, I think we should all provide a name or two on who he should use his last kill on.
> 
> Hey, Typhon, I would suggest Chibason. aiyanah, you were a close second.
> 
> ...



Well, I can easily make you less suspicious of me by saying I became worthless on the first day.


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2011)

Wez, I think, is most likely telling the truth, it would be strange if he wasn't as then Typhon would of kill him just to prove a point.


Plus, Chibason's situation is the one intriguing me the most as of the moment.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

_Typhon is maddened with rage. It's one thing to be attacked on guard, it's purely another very low stoop to attack him while he slumbers. That Titan was the last straw. He is no longer content on munching on pathetic tasteless humans. 

His first intention was to pay back the Thundergod his due, but now that that has been indirectly done, the Titans will pay next. 

He circles the ruins of Edessa, the people below are once again screaming and scurrying into their little holes like rats to try and escape the storm-giant's destruction. "As if any of you will survive when I'm done with those Titans!" he bellows. 

He increases his sensing powers as much as he could. It's very difficult as the Titans have blended in nearly perfectly with the townsfolk. He surveys the whole city like a famished vulture looking for the most enticing carcass.

Then he spots one. He is not certain, but there is a trace of godly aura about him. He lunges. 

He uses his serpents to wrap around the man and inject him with a toxin of his own brewing. The toxin quickly circulates and paralyzes the man's motor nerves. 

"If you are a Titan, and I have a feeling you are, you can forget about exposing your true self, because I assure you my toxin won't allow that."

Then he brings the hapless man back into his cave where he skins and roasts him alive, then one by one shred his organs and nibble on his flesh, until only a thread of consciousness keeps him on the side of the living. 

Typhon laughs maniacally. "You are a Titan! I am certain of it. But not the one who attacked me last night. But that does not matter. I will finish you all!"

With that, he injects the living carcass with another kind of toxin from his serpents, which causes the Titan's body to explode into a flurry of insides. Coeus' soul leaves the body and wanders the earth forever._

*Chibason* [Coeus], the Titans' Intervener, has been brutalized by Typhon, the Serial Killer

*[Day Phase continues]​*


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 8, 2011)

SK, I love you. <3


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Zabuza
3. aiyanah --> Zabuza
5. Frango --> Rod
11. Rod --> aiyanah
14. Zabuza -->
16. Noitora --> 
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> aiyanah 
24. Sajin --> aiyanah
25. Wez ★ --> aiyanah
26. Homestuck --> aiyanah
28. NudeShroom --> 
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Zabuza
35. Sitό --> Rod

aiyanah - 5 votes
Zabuza - 3 votes
Rod - 2 votes

3 people still to vote


----------



## Chibason (Jan 8, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *Chibason* [Coeus], the Titans' Intervener, has been brutalized by Typhon, the Serial Killer





You got me before I could you, Typhon! Gg 

Edit: This was a really great game, James. I loved Coeus' power


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

sk lands big hit


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Wez, good game.

Alright, the unique role not deducted yet from the town is Saj as Psyche or Asclepius either way he is a hero, we know all the rest plus the SK already, and just in case, Aristeus. Plus, the rest of the generic townies.

In this case the list is reduced to likely 6 players containing 3 or 4 mafias in between.

Additionally, Asclepius knows that doesn't need to protect Blaze or me and instead could go and use the ability in say so for Minos (NS) or use his "block" in some suspicious player, nonetheless Psyche (unknown as of the moment) is well aware of who not to attack.

That being said:

*[VOTE TO LYNCH AIYANAH]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

damn
I'm gonna be lynched

aint this a bitch


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 8, 2011)

Hope I'm still good to vote
*[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Rod (Jan 8, 2011)

Any of you folks are a town hero?

If you're a hero and noonse elese counterclaims accusing of douchebaggery thus you might rework your situation, atm it's set for next day phase already should I add.

In case you're generic that's too bad unfortunately, on the other hand there's an incredible big risk involving in fakeing your role. 

Up to you, folks.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 8, 2011)

lol looks like everyone is pretty much decided on their votes


----------



## rice (Jan 8, 2011)

*[VOTE TO LYNCH AIYANAH]*

just following  your so mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 8, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Zabuza
3. aiyanah --> Zabuza
5. Frango --> aiyanah
11. Rod --> aiyanah
14. Zabuza --> aiyanah
16. Noitora --> 
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> aiyanah 
24. Sajin --> aiyanah
25. Wez ★ --> aiyanah
26. Homestuck --> aiyanah
28. NudeShroom --> NudeShroom
31. The Gr8 Destroyer --> Zabuza
35. Sitό --> Rod

aiyanah - 7 votes
Zabuza - 3 votes
Rod - 1 vote

Noitora hasn't voted. Nor has he posted. If next day phase he does the same he shall be modkilled :33 

closing phase now.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 9, 2011)

not every night action has been sent. i won't start the next day without them. also, i'm rather busy and i have an 8-hour shift upcoming, so until that shift ends, this night phase will continue. all night actions should by then be sent to me. good day :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

_"Time to finish that annoying storm-giant," Iapetus tells his remaining comrades. "And we shall see that he is defeated beyond redemption!"

Hyperion and Crius cries victory. Together, they know they can put down the massive monster the gods have so feared. 

They troop toward the Thesallian mountains in their giant forms. When they arrive, Typhon is waiting menacingly for them. It appears that he would go down fighting with what is left of his immense strength. 

The storm-giant encloses them all in a wall of magma spewed right out of the ground as volcanoes instantaneously form around them. He then conjures a massive storm that mixes the fury of heaven and earth in a colossal hurricane of rage and death. 

The Titans are unafraid however, and they charge with all their strength. Hyperion emits a blinding hot light that distracts the storm-giant's aim. The ball of fire he shoots at the charging giants is sent crashing behind with an explosive force of a thousand geysers. 

Crius creates an energy shield around him and his two brethren. The shield partially deflects the harsh weather around that seems to be searing through their godly hides. 

Iapetus throws chunks of the mountains at Typhon's chest, hoping to hit his already gaping wound. But Typhon is wary of his injury and blocks the flurry of earth with his humongous wings. Then he unfurls them to send a massive jet of storm winds and blow Crius and Hyperion back near the wall of magma. 

Iapetus does not give up. He uses his magics and knowledge of human ingenuity to create a diversion long enough for Hyperion to envelope the battlefield with his unconquerable light. 

This ingenious diversion makes use of Typhon's own serpent heads. Iapetus creates a massive hole in between him and the storm-giant. He predicts the monster to take flight and attack from above. That Typhon does. 

He sends an earthquake the Titans' way before launching himself up to the already reddening sky. 

Iapetus was waiting for this. As soon as Typhon leaves the ground he makes solid iron shackles form from the mining ores of the mountains around. He's introduced mining to the petty humans eons ago and now it helps him rid the earth of such a huge nuisance. 

The shackles fly out and grab the dangling serpent's heads, pinning Typhon to the ground like a balloon about to make a runaway. 

This buys Hyperion the time to concentrate on expanding his sphere of light that he has already started to conjure. The ball of light takes on a magnificently massive form that devours the whole northern mountain ranges of Edessa. 

Typhon is blinded. He screams and roars and tries with all his might to break free of the damned chains. But the shackles are only getting more numerous and tight. He cannot get away. 

Hyperion finally teleports in front of Typhon's beating heart. With one intense burst of concentrated light particles, he shoves the ancient spear of Iapetus still embedded in the storm-giant's chest straight and through Typhon's heart. 

This does not kill him of course, but it incapacitates him. Taking advantage of the weakness befalling upon their enemy, the Titans prepare their individual most powerful forms of attack. 

Hyperion once again concentrates his burst of light. Crius creates a huge shield that encapsulates Typhon in an airtight bubble. Iapetus then reforms his ancient spear and jumps high on top of Typhon  where the Crius' barrier forms an oculus. 

Hyperion touches and the shield and diffuses his photon lights all around Crius' bubble, and lets loose his fury. The burning light explodes inside the bubble and pushes itself out through the opening above, where Iapetus smashes his spear right through, using counter-pressure to keep every particle of energy enclosed in that space Typhon is trapped in. 

With a final howl, Typhon explodes into a million pieces and shatters the energy field. When the smoke clears and the howling of the storm-giant is carried on by the wind, the storm-giant is no more, his soul wandering the earth as his immortal enemies are._

*Wez ★* [Typhon], the Serial Killer, has been destroyed by the Titans

_..._


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

_Psyche sees the beam of light far into the mountains of Thessaly and ranges of Edessa. She hastens her spell and hopes with all fervor that she is not mistaken. She has a quivering feeling inside though that she is not. 

The flame before her is scarlet red. But she will not know that as opening her eyes will break the spell before it is cast. 

But at last, the spell is complete, and the flame's red is extinguished to be replaced by the orange that is of no consequence. She breathes her sigh of hope and waits for the spell's effect to take hold. It is her last time to cast this horrid spell.

---------------------------------------------------------​
The Titans would have rejoiced for their triumph over the seemingly unbeatable storm-giant if it hadn't been for Iapetus' sudden grabbing of his throat once the smoke cleared. 

The great Titan was less defiant as the energy to resist the Soul Sacrifice spell the way Cronus' almost managed had been drained from the battle with Typhon. 

In a few tense moments, his soul had joined his brethren scattered over the ruins of Edessa and beyond._

*The Gr8 Destroyer* [Iapetus], the Titans' Framer has been Soul Sacrificed by Psyche

*[Night Phase 6 ends]

[Day Phase 7 begins]​*


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2011)

...

Okay Titans, what the fuck. I call out three of you in one post and you don't even roleblock me? 

Actually, my gut feeling tells me I could have called out four as opposed to three. *[Vote lynch Sito]*

EDIT: Wez, you were antitown in this game but


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Well done Wez...you did awesome as sk. 

Psyche also got some nice sacrifices. I'm getting more confiudent as we go.

So I take it we got 2 more mafias to go right?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

the serial killer is my favorite character. i wanted to give wez the best and most awesome death yet.


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Lemme check on Castiel's situation


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Alright, either Castiel was (updated):


"Thus, Castiel can only be one of the few who hasn't appeared in the texts, who after excluding all the folks dead, remain:

*Hyperion*, Aristaeus*, remaining Generic townies*

Can only be one of these, either way he is a rolebloker if a hero.

Crius is the remaining titan alive, regardless."


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2011)

Hyperion and Crius, yeah Blaze. Doctor and Roleblocker. 

It's pity Psyche doesn't have any kills left anymore  Can't wait to see if the soul sacrifice does anything, I assume () the last one was kind of useless.


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Hold us a sec, Hyperion just appeared in Typhon's death text.

So Castiel = Aristaeus.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2011)

He could be a generic townie though. 

But w/e, we shouldn't be relying on the roleblocker regardless. What do you guys think about Sito? Because I'm 90% sure he's mafia at this point.


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw Sito lurking the thread and didn't change his vote even after all the developments in lastest phase still keeping the lynch on me.

Plus, should I add, it was a great work from everyone in managing to save me from what looked a certain lynch while still killing two titans in same phase.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Theres ten of us left... Blaze, Zabuza, Sito, Frango, Rod, Noitora, Sajin, Myself, homestuck, & Man Sharingal...

Zabuza has kept an extremely low profile this game, and last phase the two mafias voted for him.  What does this mean?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

They had no choice once you hinted.


I too suspect sito..but didn't know enough about his play to be sure. So we have:

Noitora
Zabuza
Frango
Sito
Mangekyou SharingAL
Homestuck
Nudeshroom(she said her role became useless in the first phase)

We have a generic townies which explain the lack of intrest and 'activeness' from most of them so....Can't trust any of them.


*EDIT:* Oh great Nudey and we think alike...she beat me to it though.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2011)

It means they either gave up on saving everyone and voted each other on purpose (and Zabuza is mafia) or Zabuza is town and they tried to save aiyanah.

Can't say I'm leaning towards either option tbh. Well, maybe a bit towards the latter, since I'm confident in Sito being mafia and Frango looks really damn suspicious as well with all the townie wagoning.

Regardless, if Sito really is mafia like I suspect and we lynch him, mafia won't be able to win the game with Blaze and Rod alive.

Oh and I assumed Nudey was one of the Governors?


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Blaze, I suspect Mal is townie, I mean both Chibason and aiyanah mentioned about lycnhing him in previous day phase:



Chibason said:


> On my list was Rod, Petenshi and SharingAL. Pet is down now so..
> 
> If Blaze also suspects Rod then I'm going with that.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Rod]*





aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch Mangekyou SharingAL]*
> 
> only person I'm sus of at this stage
> Wez has already alluded to his role
> ...


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea, with rod and me here that means we need one more since we obivously will not vote each other.

Mal is also unlikey to be mafia. I agree Rod. He replaced sajin(the other one)...generic townie most likely.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, you've got me down right.  I saved wormdragon the first phase when I lost lynching power and wouldve saved Rod last phase if needed be.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with sajin on sito. His post tend to stand out as mafia type more so then generic.

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 10, 2011)

If I was Mafia and the other mafiosos voted for me, would be probably the worst strategy ever made.
I have kept a low profile like in other games since I've been a bit busy with mine and my role isn't really helpful so Instead of making fake assumptions and leading towards bad lynches like i usually do, I'm giving that opportunity to the others and then just follow the bandwagons everyday.

You can vote for me if you want , and you have good reasons to do so due to my inactivity, but one thing is sure. I'm not a Mafioso.
That said I'll drop by later to follow the bandwagon, and in case you vote for me I'll have to vote for myself as well.

Sorry


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

So we've basically narrowed it down to sito, homestuck, frango, and name on last page that I forget since I can't easily check back on my iPod.

I guess if we stick with these four, were likely to win.

*VOTE LYNCH SITO*


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to follow that as well
*[vote lynch Sito]*


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say fun game 

thanks everyone


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Homestuck is also unlikely as he was like argueing with aiyanah for over a page.

There's an unique non claimed hero left, who I think belongs to either Noitora (because he hasn't logged in) or Frango (because he's reduced to post one liners, pratically).

Nonetheless, in the advent that Asclepius was the real deal this night phase, he might've used his ability to roleblock someone else; 



NudeShroom said:


> Yep, you've got me down right.  I saved wormdragon the first phase when I lost lynching power and wouldve saved Rod last phase if needed be.


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2011)

^We really shouldn't be guessing who the non claimed hero is because we'd be helping the mafia by doing that.
I think I have a good idea of who he is but I'll keep it to myself til someone claims the role.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Rod said:


> Homestuck is also unlikely as he was like argueing with aiyanah for over a page.
> 
> There's an unique non claimed hero left, who I think belongs to either Noitora (because he hasn't logged in) or Frango (because he's reduced to post one liners, pratically).
> 
> Nonetheless, in the advent that Asclepius was the real deal this night phase, he might've used his ability to roleblock someone else;



It has to be Frango after sito is gone...I really suspect him the most.


If we get this right...it's over.


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Either way guys, lynching one more and it's over. 

*[VOTE TO LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## rice (Jan 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*

how many more?


----------



## Sajin (Jan 10, 2011)

10 players left and Sito already has 6 votes iirc (me, Blaze, Nudey, Zabuza, Rod, Frango). I think this is it.

Let's pray he is a mafia scum.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 10, 2011)

I am here in this round!

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Guess we won't have the pleasure to have Sito drop by to defend himself

You folks hint at your roles or you're suspicious.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

1. Blaze --> Sitό
5. Frango --> Sitό
11. Rod --> Sitό
14. Zabuza --> Sitό
16. Noitora --> Sitό
18. Mangekyou SharingAL --> Sitό 
24. Sajin --> Sitό
26. Homestuck --> 
28. NudeShroom --> Sitό
35. Sitό --> 

Sitό - 8 votes

Homestuck and Sitό have not voted. But seeing as it's an overwhelming majority, i will make the final write-up now.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

_Hyperion and Crius stand uncertain - of their emotions, their plans, their future. This has been an unexpected turn of events. They are supposed to be dominating. But Themis and Cronus, having dealt a hideous blow to the Olympian Gods and those worthless humans, are no longer with them to assume command.

They look at each other and back at the lifeless form of Iapetus, and wonders what to do next. They are saved the trouble of thinking by the arrival of the deified heroes - Heracles, Perseus, and Minos. 

The three mortals have decided to come investigating the battlefield they could see and feel from the city. They know an epic battle went on here, and it appears the victors have been announced. 

Leaping off Aristaeus' flying contraption, Heracles wastes no time and lunges at Hyperion.

The Titans are drained of energy, but three puny half-immortals are not as powerful as one humongous storm-giant. They stand ready to hold their own.

Hyperion emits a blast of concentrated light at the flying Heracles. It hits the demi-god square on and bathes him in the light. But having Zeus' blood allows him to pass right through the beam unharmed, albeit feverish afterward. 

Hyperion is not surprised, Zeus' passes on more than immortality in his lustful days. He parries and conjures his ancient spear once again out of the earth. 

The titanic spear is swung down at the mortal that had just dropped to the ground. Heracles draws his sword and blocks the giant's spear. 

He is driven back, the earth beneath him being pushed down by the power of the Titan. But Heracles possesses godly power himself, and is able to deflect the spear, which penetrates the ground beneath his feet. 

Heracles jumps on the spear and with nimble footing charges up Hyperion.

While this is going on, Perseus and Minos have also leapt into the air and are now about to drive their enchanted weapons into Hyperion's skull when Crius intervenes and swats Minos out of the way like a fly. He hits the ground with bone-breaking force. 

But Perseus was already nearing the unaware Hyperion's vast head. As he swings down, an energy field knocks him back and sends him flying the opposite direction. Crius' protection is still impenetrable. 

Heracles holds on for dear life as Hyperion violently shakes his spear as if throwing off an ant. When the giant swings up, Heracles lets go and takes to the air again. 

But the Titan notices and jabs his spear right at the airborn hero. The clang of metal is deafening on the ears of Heracles as the unbelievable strength of Hyperion breaks his sword in half and pierces him in the chest. It is one thing to best an immortal in his human form. It is entirely another (impossible) thing to beat one in his true form. 

Heracles is skewered. Blood is gushing out of him like an open faucet. The Titans haven't been in their best shape but tiny half-gods are still no match for them. 

Hyperion grins and swings his spear in the direction of the bone-crushed Minos and Perseus. Heracles' limp body joins them in defeat. 

The Titans loom over them like an eclipse blocking the sun. They laugh and jest. "Did you truly expect to defeat us in our true forms?" Hyperion spits on them.

"You are arrogant insects that don't deserve a swift death," speaks Crius. "But you are fortunate, as we still have a city to decimate."

The Titans raise their fists in preparation of a good old-fashioned bullet punch. Heracles is losing gallons of blood while Minos is lacking a functional skeletal frame and Perseus is paralyzed. 

Just as the Titans' fists are within feet of the submitted heroes, a bamboo pole erupts from the ground beneath them. The flexible pole loops around their fists like a handcuff and up their arms. 

"What is this!?" Hyperion exclaims. 

More bamboo poles shoot out of the ground and snake around the entire bodies of the Titans until they could no longer move. Shouting in fear and anger, the Titans desperately try to break free, but to no avail. 

Aristaeus and Asclepius arrive via a mechanical contraption that is indescribable. "You arrogant bastards, coming up here without letting us help! Look where that's gotten you," mocks the doctor. 

Heracles tries to speak, "Wh- when did you-?"

"Set up the trap? Aristaeus is a genius, don't bother asking because you will never understand how he does it," answers Asclepius. He then bends down on Heracles and puts his operational hands into work, ligating blood vessels and putting back organs in their proper places with nothing but his anatomical skill and god-blessed fingers. 

He finishes up Heracles and hastily does the same with Minos, fixating every bone externally and internally with his handy dandy bolts and screws, and re-innervating the neural network in Perseus' system to recover synapse function and nerve conduction curing him of his paralysis.

When that is all over, they tersely face the trapped Titans, still struggling and cursing and yelling at them. "How do we finish them off?" Heracles asks.

Creating contraptions that aid in defense and escape is my forte, but i've never made anything that could kill," answers Aristaeus.

"We can't defeat them like this. We need the gods' blessing," admits Perseus.

As if by god-given grace, a wandering soul hears Perseus, and being the God of Immortality bound by a soul magic he could not defy, Iapetus grants them momentary Titanic forms and powers. Psyche's Soul Sacrifice spell gives them this last ray of sunshine. 

The deified mortals are now also Titanic mortals, having the power of both the Olympian Gods and Titans flowing throughout their entire bodies. They reform with giant bodies and acquire metallurgy of more then divine essence and origin. 

The heroes are dumbfounded. This momentary surge of power is what they need to finally rid the earth of immortal scum who do not know how to keep their rage, lust, and greed in check. 

"Know you not that we are gods?!" bellows Heracles as he and his comrades draw their magnificent enchanted weapons and slash away at the trapped Titans to their hearts' content. 

The chopped up bodies of Hyperion and Crius release the Titans' souls into the great Greek winds over the now decimated Thessalian mountains. 

---------------------------------------------------------​
Back in the city of Edessa, Psyche emerges from her tent, eyes teary and heart joyous it could explode right out of her chest. She knows the deed is done. She knows she had done her spells right on all accounts. And now she is certain they have won the battle. 

"It's over! The Titans are gone! It's over!" She runs around and tells everyone the unbelievable but undeniable truth._

*Sitό* [Hyperion], the Titans' Mafia Roleblocker has been lynched

By default, the Titans have lost and the Edessian citizens along with the Deified mortals have won the game! 

*[Game Over]

The Titans have been wiped out

The victors are the Townies​*


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

Are we awesome or what.


Who was the other mafia left?


----------



## rice (Jan 10, 2011)

that'd be me


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

YES, I was right.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

wait wat

OMG YAY


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations to the winning townies

1. *Blaze* [Heracles]
11. *Rod* [Perseus]
14. *Zabuza* [Asclepius]
16. Noitora [Icarus]
18. *Mangekyou SharingAL* [Aristaeus]
24. *Sajin* [Psyche]
26. Homestuck [Telemachus]
28. *NudeShroom* [Minos]

THe remaining mafia is
5. *Frango* [Crius]

i'll announce your prize once i get to figuring out what it is


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

^





It's been a fantastic game..thanks for that and great modding as well James.

I really enjoyed this game. It had so many great moments.


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

Wish to thank Jαmes for giving the opportunity to be in such an awesome team containing greats such as Blaze, Saj, NS, mmfx, Hidden Nin, etc... It was a pleasure to play at their side.

Also want to thank for trusting me with Perseus role, a very important one for the town. Satisfied with the votes, mate. 

Finally, to all the players, big well done regardless of who won, it was a great game, and it's like that someone has to win, today was our day and thus big congratz to the town team for the incredible victory!


----------



## rice (Jan 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]
[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]
[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]
[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]
[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]
[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]
[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]
[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

thanks for participating in the game guys. i had a blast making the write-ups and hosting the game. hopefully this won't be my first and only mafia game  

townies played excellently


----------



## Rod (Jan 10, 2011)

They were quite rich texts, a fitting quality should I add, to the Literature department.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 10, 2011)

This was delicious.
Thanks for Hosting James!


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 10, 2011)

so am i. and i still have nudey to rep


----------



## Friday (Jan 10, 2011)

Invite me to the next game! It was fun. Sucks my comrades got wiped out first  The Olympians are supposed to overthrow the Titans!!


----------



## Blaze (Jan 10, 2011)

James do you put your night actions info in excel or something?

I would not ming seeing all the night actions that happened.

I can't belive it either Lucifer...they should have been the most dangerous one.


Looking forward to the prize...I'm tired of seeing the 'pure blooded shinigami' it's been there like forever..no one has bothered to remove it. It's been annoying me for a while.


*EDIT: *Forget it that would be too long.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 10, 2011)

congrats everyone that won
loved the game James

it was lulzy that we kept finding Titans with our kills and investigations


----------



## Chibason (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Townies. You played a great game. 

@James- You did an amazing job with the write ups and game overall. I really enjoyed it. 

Props to my fellow Titans. We were whipping ass for a while there, right? 
Good job being the last remaining Titan, Frango.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm on 24, hope I remember who I didn't rep yet later. xD


----------



## Sito (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww i lost already 

Oh i was busy cuz it was the first day of school, well going back after vacation, then immedietaly after that i had to go to the dentist, then go buy pizza to celebrate my sisters birthday and i couldn't get on all day. Well we lost anyways but 



Rod said:


> I saw Sito lurking the thread and didn't change his vote even after all the developments in lastest phase still keeping the lynch on me.
> 
> Plus, should I add, it was a great work from everyone in managing to save me from what looked a certain lynch while still killing two titans in same phase.



I was on my itouch at the time and it's a real bitch to type with it, especially when the im farish away from the wifi source and its going slow. 

Even if i had gotten on im sure i would have been lynched 

Gj townies, and again, great game james.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 11, 2011)

I enjoyed the game, James, especially the write ups.  Thanks.

I seriously  when Toreno and I got lynched for voting for the gr8 destroyer, along with Olympian shit.  I mean, had I been on the other side, I would have suspected me too, but when the gr8 destroyer turned out to be a Titan, it was just like...


----------



## Sajin (Jan 11, 2011)

This was such a great game.  That's probably my best town game ever. 

Repping every surviving townie sooner or later. Even Homestuck, how low have I fallen 

Definitely joining in the next one as well, btw. Autosign me up or something.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 11, 2011)

Great game, epic job everyone.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 11, 2011)

Good game. 

Can't believe no one jumped on that GR8 destroyer bandwagon .


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2011)

A shame I got killed so early

also lol my role still hidden 

for those curious, I was a generic townie.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 11, 2011)

WD Townies.

Thanks for hosting James, i enjoyed reading the write-ups.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks a bunch guys pek although i won't be hosting any games this month i reckon. busy busy


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

HOW THE FUCK DID WE LOSE???

Well fucking done townies , we had every single one of you figured out by 2nd phase


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 11, 2011)

you and fail died that's why


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh! screw you Wez


----------



## Rod (Jan 11, 2011)

We should get and I suggest something like this title: _The Goddamn_

Yeah.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome game, James! Definitely one of my favourites. I loved my role. 

Awesome work, Townies. Really wanted you guys to win. 

I had worked out literally all of the Titans by the end of the game, it was so fucking clear. 

@Leo, I had to ignore my heart and kill you and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Hustler (Jan 11, 2011)

Suck my dick you bastard

L


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2011)

Fucking goddamn Hustler


Why'd you target me you meanie?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 11, 2011)

Wez was such a great help..but sadly the sk is such a role that is so diffciult to win.


This game along with Didi's Monkey Island was my fav...it's great being a bulletproof.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 11, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Wez was such a great help..but sadly the sk is such a role that is so diffciult to win.
> 
> 
> This game along with Didi's Monkey Island was my fav...it's great being a bulletproof.




That's why I always just try and help the Town, I only attacked people who I suspected of being Mafia. Sadly, the people became clearer towards the end of the game when they decided to finally get rid of me.

I loved both games too, SK in both.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh yea, I forgive you for trying to kill me.


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Wez was such a great help..but sadly the sk is such a role that is so diffciult to win.
> 
> 
> This game along with Didi's Monkey Island was my fav...it's great being a bulletproof.



Thanks bro. Which role were you again in my game?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 11, 2011)

Didi said:


> Thanks bro. Which role were you again in my game?


I was the one who gave ability to people..Inventor.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah yeah, you did that real well.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea, everything was pulled off well...but thanks to that people took notice of me more and started killing me early next game...



I did not find that funny.


----------



## Hustler (Jan 12, 2011)

Didi said:


> Fucking goddamn Hustler
> 
> 
> Why'd you target me you meanie?



At 1st I was hesitant but then the way you were playing didn't seem like how you play normally as a townie so I went ahead with it


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Or _God Damned_
> 
> "The goddamn" doesn't seem quite right.
> 
> ...



Indeed HS, now we only have to submit to Jαmes and check.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Or _God Damned_



i approve of this  any other color scheme you guys would like before i ask an admin about this? :33


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2011)

At least in my opinion, both oranges used in the suggestions are very fine (dark or normal toned one)

In spec:

Color: "Dark Orange or Orange" (or both)

Size: "3"

Font: "Impact"

Text in Italic: "God Damned"

Should look like this:

_God Damned_ (total Dark Orange)

or:

_God Damned_ (total Orange)

or:

_God__ Damned_ (Dark Orange "God" then Orange "Damned")

or:

_God__ Damned_ (Orange "God" then Dark Orange "Damned")

Up to you, Jαmes


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2011)

alright. will take it up with an admin. 

i like the total dark orange. :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> _ON THE GOD TIER_ could have been pretty cool actually.
> 
> Wish I thought of that sooner.



how about _THE GOD DAMNED TIER_?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 12, 2011)

Just put 'GOD TIER' and make it flash.


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2011)

I think it won't fit the ava and nickname box, unfortunately then the last word will go for second line. :/



Blaze said:


> Just put 'GOD TIER' and make it flash.



This.

Someone photoshops the thing pl0x and gives James the image for the Admin to upload.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Or _IS GOD TIER GOD DAMNIT!_
> 
> 
> 
> Or just _GOD TIER GOD DAMNIT!_ if it doesn't fit in one line with "is"



perfect homofuck!


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2011)

or _GODDAMN GOD TIER_


----------



## Blaze (Jan 12, 2011)

It better suit my OPT pimp tiltle...since it will go under it.....


Seriously, I wonder if admin will allow to make it flash...like Reznors username.


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2011)

Why not, first game ever of LD. Should be an awesome prize never seen before in history of this forum.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2011)

meh will come back for this later on. coz i gotta go


----------



## Blaze (Jan 12, 2011)

I like this one the best. Nice one HS.

My custom title is in 142px × 24px...






Hopefully they accept this. James you should give this one.


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2011)

Indeed, hope they make it central to the ava or soemthing. 

But that one definitely, either way!


----------



## Rod (Jan 12, 2011)

Indeed, looks ready now.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 12, 2011)

Homestuck said:


> Did I go too far?
> 
> It's just that with a scrolling one we wouldn't need to worry about it being centered or not.



i'll send both to cj


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 12, 2011)

epic title will be epic


----------



## Chibason (Jan 12, 2011)

User titles looking epic, guys..


----------



## Blaze (Jan 12, 2011)

Even better Homestuck...cannot wait to get that.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 12, 2011)

I like that title Homestuck


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol I don't know if the mod will think that's okay, such a convoluted title

But it's looking good indeed


----------



## Sito (Jan 12, 2011)

Title looks great, hopefully you guys can use it.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 12, 2011)

love the title, will definitely take it


----------



## Petenshi (Jan 14, 2011)

I felt like the whole game I was trolled, as my entire team was killed one by one until I was lynched. Did you guys know who we were that early? Masterfully done.


----------



## Friday (Jan 14, 2011)

They didn't know. I was lynched because I randomly voted for someone and then Wormodragon killed himself. It's funny though. You were trying really hard to defend me. I assumed they would go after you right after they found out I was a mafia. Although I thought I was pretty convincing trying to get Wormodragon not to suicide himself.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 14, 2011)

things just fell our way 
didn't help to eliminate the other killers though :/


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 14, 2011)

For future reference, I would gladly participate in mafia games of this section.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 15, 2011)

Liking the title.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 15, 2011)

Ewww you guys know which moderator changed the title?
I want to have my Mafia Moderator Title


----------



## Blaze (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea, you have too many of them.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 15, 2011)

I still prefer my previous one. Nothing against this, it looks awesome, but whoever plays my Mafia Games should understand that I'm already used to that title.

So any idea who the Moderator was?


----------



## Blaze (Jan 15, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i'll send both to cj


There you go.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 15, 2011)

Who is Cj?


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Cj is Kira yamato


----------



## Firaea (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm jealous of that title. 

But congratulations, anyway.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't know that. Yeah I've PMed him.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I'm jealous of that title.
> 
> But congratulations, anyway.



You could have had it if you didn't "role reveal". 

You were such an obvious townie.  I saved you for a reason.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 15, 2011)

Now that's the Title I adore.


Congratz to the winners once again, and enjoy your new User Title.


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

thanks doctah


----------



## Firaea (Jan 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> You could have had it if you didn't "role reveal".
> 
> You were such an obvious townie.  I saved you for a reason.



Well, at least I didn't do it utterly in vain. 
That is enough contentment for me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 15, 2011)

title's looking awesome


----------



## MSAL (Jan 15, 2011)

Great user title, i like 

Thanks!


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck you all and your awesome titles.


----------



## MSAL (Jan 15, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Fuck you all and your awesome titles.



Jealous because we are god tier


----------



## Wez ★ (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes. 

At least I'm still Dumbledore's Army. :33


----------



## MSAL (Jan 15, 2011)

Wez ★ said:


> Yes.
> 
> At least I'm still Dumbledore's Army. :33



Maybe you can use your magical powers to snatch it off one of us


----------



## Blaze (Jan 15, 2011)

Wez deserves one but sadly we live in an unfair world...


Be content with some greens I throw at you my countrymen. You have done great service and may it continue.
/gone all commando


----------



## NudeShroom (Jan 15, 2011)

Blaze put some underwear on


----------



## Sajin (Jan 15, 2011)

This is great


----------



## Blaze (Jan 15, 2011)

NudeShroom said:


> Blaze put some underwear on


I should should'nt I...but I like my freedom, literally.

But if it makes you feel something funny inside then I guess I have no choice.

*puts his underwear back on*

It was nice while it lasted.


I feel drunk.


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 15, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> I'm jealous of that title.
> 
> But congratulations, anyway.



i'm jealous of that title. i'm getting one.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 15, 2011)

titles for everyone


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 15, 2011)

winners and mod only


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 15, 2011)

titans were the last mafia standing

that counts for nothing doesn't it?


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 15, 2011)

you're winners in my heart


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 15, 2011)

host another one soon


----------



## Rod (Jan 15, 2011)

omagat, this looks great.

Props HS and Blaze for the design and Idea


----------



## MSAL (Jan 15, 2011)

Rod said:


> Props HS and Blaze for the design and Idea



I second that.

Banzai! Banzai!


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 15, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> host another one soon



i shall


----------



## Synn (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Amrun (Jan 16, 2011)

Everyone that hasn't, please join my Dexter mafia game.  It's almost filled up and I'd like to get it rolling.

thread


----------

